# General RPG and Anime style game thread: Talk about your favorite non FF series  - Part 2



## Tazmo (Mar 27, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 27, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Lee, you around CMX's age lol.


----------



## Gino (Mar 27, 2012)

Gino's here every things fine


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:
			
		

> I gotten the games when they came out back in the day so that part wasn't much of a problem. Though anyone else who haven't, oh boy.
> 
> >checks amazon
> > $400 for .Hack//Quarantine brand new


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow, that was random. I didn't even pay attention to how many posts the thread has. 

I have the first post on the new thread and last post of the old one.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 27, 2012)

Let's talk about RPGs

and not that other shit that the last couple of pages in that old thread were talking about

which weren't rpgs or anime like games.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 27, 2012)

Making a post when the thread got changed lol. The RPG is worse since the fate/zero package has got some good shit in there, more the the quarantine game has.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey Lee, what you getting me for my birthday brah!?


----------



## Gino (Mar 27, 2012)

I think I'm halfway through abyss 3d now luke has become less annoying


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

>Nailed post 10,000

Winrar = Me

@Zen - Being in this thread only five minutes, I can tell that it is impossible.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 27, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Let's talk about RPGs
> 
> and not that other shit that the last couple of pages in that old thread were talking about
> 
> which weren't rpgs or anime like games.



Playing the original Deus Ex. I'm really outta practice with playing keyboard & mouse.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 27, 2012)

probably a body pillow


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Mura said:


> Making a post when the thread got changed lol. The RPG is worse since the fate/zero package has got some good shit in there, more the the quarantine game has.



Fate/ZERO doesn't have close to anything remotely worth 400 bucks. I can get a Vita with a bunch of games with that.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 27, 2012)

thinking of starting up FF tactics again.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

zenieth said:


> thinking of starting up FF tactics again.



Delita commands you to do so.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Fate/ZERO doesn't have close to anything remotely worth 400 bucks. I can get a Vita with a bunch of games with that.



I'm just saying fate/zero a better package. 400 is still wayyyyy out there for a 13 episode blu-ray season.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Shit, Tales of Graces f has the longest final dungeon ever. I was in that bitch for two hours...without dying at all.


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Playing the original Deus Ex. I'm really outta practice with playing keyboard & mouse.



I should play that game again, the graphics may be awful but the it still remains a fantastic game.  Should be interesting to see how it compares to Deus Ex: HR now that I've played it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 27, 2012)

I miss playing FFT. By that I mean I miss when I was able to do good when I could. Game was punishing at points.



> I should play that game again, the graphics may be awful but the it still remains a fantastic game. Should be interesting to see how it compares to Deus Ex: HR now that I've played it.



DE definitely deserves a remake but trying to do stealth in this game feels so awkward. Not to mention enemies just eat bullets for breakfast.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 27, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Playing the original Deus Ex. I'm really outta practice with playing keyboard & mouse.



What a shame.


I... actually like HR better than the original.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I miss playing FFT. By that I mean I miss when I was able to do good when I could. Game was punishing at points.



Only if you're unprepared.

In theory now, you should be able to do infinitely better than, say, your first playthrough. Strategically, by your second time through, the game is quite easy to figure out.

Though the Sweegy Woods always pissed me the fuck off. Don't know why. Just did.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Mura said:


> I'm just saying fate/zero a better package. 400 is still wayyyyy out there for a 13 episode blu-ray season.



That seems to be the only one too. No regular edition for the season.

My anime DVD/Bluray collection is growing at an astronomical rate now. I may end up with as much animes as I have games..... doubt it. My games....I have too many.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> Only if you're unprepared.
> 
> In theory now, you should be able to do infinitely better than, say, your first playthrough. Strategically, by your second time through, the game is quite easy to figure out.
> 
> Though the Sweegy Woods always pissed me the fuck off. Don't know why. Just did.



Archers and BM in the early parts of the game just piss me off.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

Then you were not awesome enough when you should have been.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

I find it funny how Asbel's mom forcing him to get a wife so she can have some grandbabies.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Lee, you around CMX's age lol.



How dare you compare me to gramps. 



Esura said:


> Hey Lee, what you getting me for my birthday brah!?



Ho, I asked you to get me something from that Tax money you got. Didn't even toss me a dime, you selfish mofo. <3


But in all reality, da fuck is up with this thread, it just started and in like 5 min it has liek 25 posts. Da fuck.


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> DE definitely deserves a remake but trying to do stealth in this game feels so awkward. Not to mention enemies just eat bullets for breakfast.



We'll have to make do with whatever future Deus Ex games come out.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> How dare you compare me to gramps.


Cause you said you are older than me and Mura-derer.





> Ho, I asked you to get me something from that Tax money you got. Didn't even toss me a dime, you selfish mofo. <3
> 
> 
> But in all reality, da fuck is up with this thread, it just started and in like 5 min it has liek 25 posts. Da fuck.


Difference, it wasn't your damn birthday. 

I guess since its a new RPG thread people who don't normally post in the thread post in it.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

If Square is gonna make the next Deus Ex, then you know what's in store for you.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

I would not mind Square making a new Deus Ex, although they really don't need to since Eidos Montreal did a bang up job on HR.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Cause you said you are older than me and Mura-derer.



lol, did you just do that to my name?

Might start up abyss in the morning. I feel like going through battles with Guy. He plays a lot more to my liking than Luke.


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> If Square is gonna make the next Deus Ex, then you know what's in store for you.



I trust Eidos Montreal to improve and make an even better game. :byakuya


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> We'll have to make do with whatever future Deus Ex games come out.



JC has something in common with Gordon Freeman at least.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Mura said:


> lol, did you just do that to my name?
> 
> Might start up abyss in the morning. I feel like going through battles with guy. He plays a lot more to my liking than luke.


Mura-derer sounds badass man. 

I remember trying to use Tear originally since I liked her and got owned cause I used her wrong.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 27, 2012)

They should make the takedown system more like Uncharted, real time, able to grab from corners and behind objects, also more animations, having played most of my 1st playthrough as a stealth CQC guy those are my nitpicks, also no bosses, luckily I had read before hand that I better grab Typhoon early so I did.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

In Eidos we trust.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> In Eidos we trust.



Well, other than Deus Ex I have no interest in other Eidos games. Deus Ex HR was a pleasant surprise for me though.


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> JC has something in common with Gordon Freeman at least.







Chaelius said:


> They should make the takedown system more like Uncharted, real time, able to grab from corners and behind objects, also more animations, having played most of my 1st playthrough as a stealth CQC guy those are my nitpicks, also no bosses, luckily I had read before hand that I better grab Typhoon early so I did.



All pretty solid suggestions especially the no bosses part, we didn't need them at all.



Krory said:


> In Eidos we trust.



In Eidos Montreal we trust.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> I would not mind Square making a new Deus Ex, although they really don't need to since Eidos Montreal did a bang up job on HR.



They did one hell of a job trying to promote the game in every form of media they could think of. 



Eternal Goob said:


> I trust Eidos Montreal to improve and make an even better game. :byakuya


If they make the game a bit more open world, and let us take on bosses in more  than 1 way, and keep the same tone and shit, I will be happy with another DE game they can put out. If they do another DE game and they add those things, then I will start to think of them as the Rocksteady of DE.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Well, other than Deus Ex I have no interest in other Eidos games. Deus Ex HR was a pleasant surprise for me though.



What aboot 5Hitman? I don't have much hope for that game but still hold a bit of hope for a nice surprise.

Or the new Tomb Raider with moaning Lara.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> They did one hell of a job trying to promote the game in every form of media they could think of.



Square isn't bad at advertising usually though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 27, 2012)

More ammo would've helped a lot. Especially non-lethal ammo for stealth buffs. Those things were scarce to high heaven.


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

> If they make the game a bit more open world, and let us take on bosses in more than 1 way, and keep the same tone and shit, I will be happy with another DE game they can put out. If they do another DE game and they add those things, then I will start to think of them as the Rocksteady of DE.



More of an open world would be fantastic especially if they were like that Chinese(?) hub, would have loved if there was more things that I could do in there and if it was even larger.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> What aboot 5Hitman? I don't have much hope for that game but still hold a bit of hope for a nice surprise.
> 
> Or the new Tomb Raider with moaning Lara.



Never cared for Hitman. Do not like the previous Tomb Raiders at all and the new one isn't interesting to me in the slightest.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> More ammo would've helped a lot.



Not sure if trolling...


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Not sure if trolling...



I agree with Raidou. More non lethal ammo the better.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Not sure if trolling...



You were packing lots of non-lethal ammo like tranq darts and stun gun ammo like candy early in? Lethal ammo was OK but those went quick.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

Lara isn't young enough for Esua in the new game. Take off another ten years and she'd be right up his ally.

And lol...

>Needing/wanting nonlethal ammo in Deus Ex: HR

Noobs.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> I agree with Raidou. More non lethal ammo the better.



Hmmm..I haven't played it since it came out, but what non lethal ammo you talking bout that you would want more of? I probably forgot all of it, but if you jog my memory I should be able to remember.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You were packing lots of non-lethal ammo like tranq darts and stun gun ammo like candy early in? Lethal ammo was OK but those went quick.



It is kinda funny cuz I went the stealth route in teh game, but I never used the tranq darts or stun gun, lol took up too much space in my bag for better shit.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> Lara isn't young enough for Esua in the new game. Take off another ten years and she'd be right up his ally.
> 
> And lol...
> 
> ...


Actually, its not Lara that's the problem but nice try with that. Game just looks boring to me.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Hmmm..I haven't played it since it came out, but what non lethal ammo you talking bout that you would want more of? I probably forgot all of it, but if you jog my memory I should be able to remember.



Particularly of the stun gun things. I ran out of non lethal ammo constantly in China.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Its just not. I see why people are interested in it but it does nothing for me.



I guess I could understand, if the reason is that you dont have an interest in survival type games.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

>Sit there
>Hit "Attack" to make characters do everything for you
>"THIS GAME IS SO AWESOME!"
>Other games look too boring


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Update your backloggery son.


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya dat Chinese city was teh shit. As soon as I got there, didnt give a darn bout the story and went exploring every nook and cranny.



Yeah, they really created a wonderful atmosphere that completely hooked me.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

And the reason people ran out of non-lethal ammo is because they were obviously using it incorrectly.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Sit there
> >Hit "Attack" to make characters do everything for you
> >"THIS GAME IS SO AWESOME!"
> >Other games look too boring



What would you do if you couldn't or didn't have the "> or <" button? Cuz that is in like 50% of your posts.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 27, 2012)

I never really had an ammo problem, most of the time I either stuck to takedowns or sneaked by unnoticed, by the time I was doing the deactivate the satellite dish mission I already had enough tranq/stun ammo to last the rest of the game.


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

I was more of a go in a new room/area and pump everyone full of bullets type of guy.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I guess I could understand, if the reason is that you dont have an interest in survival type games.



Nope, I don't mind survival type games. Its just the new Tomb Raider in particularly that's not interesting me in the slightest.

Like have you ever checked out a game, you think it looks ight but then you go about your business because its just not clicking with you?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

The hookers in China were ugly as sin though.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 27, 2012)

People used ammo in nonlethal runs?


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Sit there
> >Hit "Attack" to make characters do everything for you
> >"THIS GAME IS SO AWESOME!"
> >Other games look too boring



You is such a poor troll I swear. Getting old fast.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Lol @ Z and his 3rd ish time posting that gif today.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 27, 2012)

uva don't ever stop.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah, that pic he posts getting old too. At least spoiler tag it.


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> The hookers in China were ugly as sin though.



True but that added to its charm in a way... 

zenieth:  People these days.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> It is kinda funny cuz I went the stealth route in teh game, but I never used the tranq darts or stun gun, lol took up too much space in my bag for better shit.



I did a combo of stealth and kills. Without really having to clear rooms, just those in the way and I like to keep certain paths clear at all times. It made it somewhat difficult to stay flexible but I like non-lethal takedowns, which I prefer the Tranq Rifle but then I had to stick with my handgun since it packs the most ammo, silencer, and modded more.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> What would you do if you couldn't or didn't have the "> or <" button? Cuz that is in like 50% of your posts.



I would fashion the V or ^ keys to suit me appropriately.

I am the MacGyver of forum-trolling.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey Mura, when does that K-ON! game come out? I'm considering importing.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

>Non-lethal
>Foxiest
>Legendary
>One-run

If you didn't do that, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

I quit being non-lethal half way through on the default difficulty.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm still dying of laughter of the implications of SE doing a Deus Ex


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

What kinda pissed me off in DE:HR is the fact that you will see the protests and shit go down in the streets with shit loads of people in the cut scenes and the cinematics but when they end, you are left with only a few people in the streets. I wanted it to be hectic and shitloads of people all over place still fighting the popo.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

If SE developed it, that would've happened.

But everything would've been bright pink and purple.

Including everyone's hair.

And they'd all be in their teens.

And have giant swords that turn into guns that turn into Moogles on their backs.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I'm still dying of laughter of the implications of SE doing a Deus Ex


It could be done. Or at least have Nomura do the designs.



Lee Min Jung said:


> What kinda pissed me off in DE:HR is the fact that you will see the protests and shit go down in the streets with shit loads of people in the cut scenes and the cinematics but when they end, you are left with only a few people in the streets. I wanted it to be hectic and shitloads of people all over place still fighting the popo.


No, what pisses me off in DE:HR is the last part. Yay, lets fight a bunch of brainwashed citizens and pick a shitty ending. What is up with Western developers and shitty endings man?


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> What kinda pissed me off in DE:HR is the fact that you will see the protests and shit go down in the streets with shit loads of people in the cut scenes and the cinematics but when they end, you are left with only a few people in the streets. I wanted it to be hectic and shitloads of people all over place still fighting the popo.



Not sure if the consoles would have been able to handle all those people but I completely agree with you. :/



> No, what pisses me off in DE:HR is the last part. Yay, lets fight a bunch of brainwashed citizens and pick a shitty ending. What is up with Western developers and shitty endings man?



Most just suck at writing good endings.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Non-lethal
> >Foxiest
> >Legendary
> >One-run
> ...



I have yet to do that challenge.



> I'm still dying of laughter of the implications of SE doing a Deus Ex



Did you run into the Final Fantasy poster in the game?


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Not sure if the consoles would have been able to handle all those people but I completely agree with you. :/



If you believe Ubisoft, they're making the consoles handle it. They claim their engine can support thousands of on-screen, moving NPCs which will be the basis of the huge-scale revolutionary battles in Assassin's Creed III.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

My grandkids will play that FF and love it.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> It could be done.


No



> Or at least have Nomura do the designs.



GOD
NO


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 27, 2012)

To be honest... the ending made me wish for Deus Ex: Zombie Mode  


Fuck, I'm in the mood to play Undead Overrun now, wonder if there are people still playing RDR.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

Not enough Dragon's Dogma in this thread.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

You know SE is making that Sleeping Dog game, and that game actually looking pretty good. Yakuza type game. 

@ Esu - You tired of the sad endings?

@ Fail - I suppose but damn, come on, PC, my PC. Dunno how I feel bout those mega textures though.


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> If you believe Ubisoft, they're making the consoles handle it. They claim their engine can support thousands of on-screen, moving NPCs which will be the basis of the huge-scale revolutionary battles.



Well, hopefully it is true but I wonder how they play on doing that.  At the very least the AI in those instances should be extremely basic.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

zenieth said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me clarify. I think Square Enix have the talent to pull it off. I don't think their current infrastructure would allow them to pull it off.

Nomura is a pretty diverse character artist too. I think people are so used to his KH designs and all that so they forget that.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 27, 2012)

zenieth said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adam would have like 10 zippers and 30 belts.

_I didn't ask for this._


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You know SE is making that Sleeping Dog game, and that game actually looking pretty good. Yakuza type game.
> 
> @ Esu - You tired of the sad endings?
> 
> @ Fail - I suppose but damn, come on, PC, my PC. Dunno how I feel bout those mega textures though.



They aren't making Sleeping Dogs, they are publishing it.

The endings weren't sad, they were shit and half assed, like most Western games' endings. Infamous had a pretty badass ending though.


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> Not enough Dragon's Dogma in this thread.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I have yet to do that challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you run into the Final Fantasy poster in the game?



Ofc we all have. Who the hell do you think we are?



Esura said:


> My grandkids will play that FF and love it.



So what, FFXX will come out by the time you have grandkids?

Also, I hope to God that UE4 can improve on AI. Graphics are all cool and shit, but dear God we need help in the enemy, and ally AI department.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 27, 2012)

I want actual proof of this diverseness.

Relaying back to his FF7-8 work which was the last time he remotely tried to not make aesthetically retarded garbage don't count.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> They aren't making Sleeping Dogs, they are publishing it.
> 
> The endings weren't sad, they were shit and half assed, like most Western games' endings. Infamous had a pretty badass ending though.



My bad, you right, dunno wtf I was thinking. Either way, that game looks like fun. 

Capcom? PC? Lol?


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ofc we all have. Who the hell do you think we are?
> 
> 
> 
> So what, FFXX will come out by the time you have grandkids?


If they release them at the rate they currently are, yep. 



zenieth said:


> I want actual proof of this diverseness.
> 
> Relaying back to his FF7-8 work which was the last time he remotely tried to to make aesthetically retarded garbage don't count.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Capcom? PC? Lol?



DMC4, RE5 and SF4 all came out on PC albeit a lot later, DD is a MTFramework game so there's a chance it'll be released on PC, just don't expect it to be soon or for it to be optimized.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> My bad, you right, dunno wtf I was thinking. Either way, that game looks like fun.
> 
> Capcom? PC? Lol?



You're trolling, right?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 27, 2012)

you're going to refer to work made at the same time as FF8 when I just mentioned not to bring up old as shit art, that doesn't remotely do any more


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Nomura, Soejima, and Kaneko are the greatest for sure.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

> If you ever want to see how not to do an ending, take a look at The 3rd Birthday. The whole game?s a confusing, embarrassing mess from the start but woof, man. This ending?s in a league of its own.
> 
> SPOILERS: The final moments of Aya Brea?s third adventure are also the final moments of her life. Not only do you, the player, pull the trigger on this once-revered heroine, you find out the enemies you?ve been fighting the entire time, the Twisted, are actually remnants of Aya?s soul that was split apart when her sister-clone Eve ?dived? into her to protect her from soldiers who crashed her wedding to kill her for no reason. Really, the entire impetus for the plot rests on ?soldiers who crash a wedding for no reason.? Oh, and this all happens in the past by the way, during an event called ?Time Zero.? Or something. So you find out that, for the entire game, you weren?t REALLY playing as Aya, but her simpering doormat of a sister, Eve who made the dive into the body of her sis, which just brings up all sorts of creepy connotations, especially when Kyle, Aya?s fiancee, seems eager to go forward with the wedding in Time Zero. Then, to set everything right, Eve is told to kill the real Aya, which doesn?t make a lick of sense since her violent death is what triggered the existence of the Twisted to begin with. Oh, well. Bang, dead. Then Kyle goes off to search for ?eternity.? Which might mean he?s going to search for Aya, but look, Kyle, man, I hate to tell you this, but I just killed her.
> 
> Nonsensical revelations heaped on the player one after the other, terribly translated dialogue, twists for the sake twists ? this is the worst kind of ending to give a game? a game I waited 10 years to play. It?s one thing to kill the main character in the end, but to reveal you weren?t even playing as her to begin with? That?s one hell of a knife twist. This is what happens when you hand the creative reins over to a writer who lacks any understanding of plot. Keep this guy away from pens, chalk or anything that could possibly write a word, Square Enix. This is the absolute nadir of video game storytelling. It makes Metroid: Other M look like Silent Hill 2.



This always makes me feel great.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> Not enough Dragon's Dogma in this thread.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 27, 2012)

I think Nomura's PE style wouldn't really be jarring on HR, I mean that game had Eliza Cassan after all, Adam's jacket is pretty stylized too, I don't think it will or want it to happen though.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

zenieth said:


> you're going to refer to work made at the same time as FF8 when I just mentioned not to bring up old as shit art, that doesn't remotely do any more



No, you said don't bring up any FF7 or 8 game not of art of the same time period. Just because he hasn't done anything drastically different recently doesn't mean he isn't capable of such. He draws what he is told to draw. Just business.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

How many people actually play Capcom games on the PC as opposed to the consoles?


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> This always makes me feel great.



I had no idea....


----------



## zenieth (Mar 27, 2012)

Eliza Cassan is a AI program from fucking Montreal

She's going to look odd as shit.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

I want a Parasite Eve 1 remake. Yep.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 27, 2012)

All I need to do is reference Dissida to prove that the friend can't help but needlessly make his own designs more flamboyant than they need to be.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I had no idea....



Reading it is one thing. Having to actually witness it without warning. Oh my god. You have no idea how heated I was.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 27, 2012)

seriously how do you go from this



to this


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

zenieth said:


> All I need to do is reference Dissida to prove that the friend can't help but needlessly make his own designs more flamboyant than they need to be.



So one game determines what one can draw now? And we are excluding older works too? Whatever, its pointless discussing this with you any further.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

What the fuck ever happened to Parasite Eve 3? How the fuck did we get 3rd Birthday?

What ever happened to old Nomura art?

Why does he have to draw everything in that faggy KH style?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm not saying one work discredits art

but all his work in the past 10 years discredits the shit he did from 1999 and before.

The sheer contrasts in the first portrait and the second is astonishing and it isn't the good kind.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Parasite Eve 3 is with Beyond Good and Evil 2.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

The World said:


> What the fuck ever happened to Parasite Eve 3? How the fuck did we get 3rd Birthday?
> 
> What ever happened to old Nomura art?
> 
> Why does he have to draw everything in that faggy KH style?



Dunno
Dunno, wanted to milk Aya Brea I guess
Nothing happened to it, his drawing has improved
Because KH is popular


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

You know what the best part of DX:HR is?

The boss battles weren't even done by Eidos.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I'm not saying one work discredits art
> 
> but all his work in the past 10 years discredits the shit he did from 1999 and before.
> 
> The sheer contrasts in the first portrait and the second is astonishing and it isn't the good kind.



I bet he is like George Lucas now. He needed multiple directors to reel his crazy ass in.

Now he has alot more freedom and is doing whatever he wants, which apparently is faggy KH art.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

The World said:


> What the fuck ever happened to Parasite Eve 3? How the fuck did we get 3rd Birthday?
> 
> What ever happened to old Nomura art?
> 
> Why does he have to draw everything in that faggy KH style?



PE3 became 3rd Birthday because Square thinks completely destroying a series is better... see every subsequent Final Fantasy.

Because he decided to go from "shit" to "shittier."


----------



## Gino (Mar 27, 2012)

zenieth said:


> seriously how do you go from this
> 
> 
> 
> to this



Looks the the same.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Dunno
> Dunno, wanted to milk Aya Brea I guess
> Nothing happened to it, his drawing has improved
> Because KH is popular



His artwork went backwards actually.


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Reading it is one thing. Having to actually witness it without warning. Oh my god. You have no idea how heated I was.



I only have a small love for PE because I've only played a small part of the first game but even I'm outraged at bit over this.  

Can't even imagine being a fan of the series and playing that abomination.  



Krory said:


> You know what the best part of DX:HR is?
> 
> The boss battles weren't even done by Eidos.



What in the hell was Eidos thinking?


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> You know what the best part of DX:HR is?
> 
> The boss battles weren't even done by Eidos.



They were designed by Eidos though, they just outsourced them to another company, they might have sort of worked in a MGS setting but for DE they were shit.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 27, 2012)

I wouldn't mind the style so much

if not for the fact that ne needlessly has to add stupid shit to completely fuck over character aesthetics.

I mean why the bloody fuck does squall's pants have a fur collar and a leg flap thing


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

?Gino? said:


> Looks the the same.



You have prob just incurred Z's wrath by saying that. 

Atleast Eidos apologized for how shitty their boss fights were.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 27, 2012)

The World said:


> What the fuck ever happened to Parasite Eve 3? How the fuck did we get 3rd Birthday?



Whoever wrote the plot, and everyone else who worked on 3rd Birthday needs to meet the firing squad. And people thought ME3's ending was bad. The game itself was mediocre and repetitive but to find out the ending? It was an endless beatdown after another.



> Can't even imagine being a fan of the series and playing that abomination.



It was like finding out Santa Claus didn't exist and the mall Santa decided to beat the shit outta you with the bag of toys and piss on your grave.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I'm not saying one work discredits art
> 
> but all his work in the past 10 years discredits the shit he did from 1999 and before.
> 
> The sheer contrasts in the first portrait and the second is astonishing and it isn't the good kind.





This is a recent one and isn't stylized like his Dissidia work.

Blame Kamikokuryo, the art director, for the current direction of Nomura's artwork since he wants Nomura to actually not be too realistic with his work with certain franchises and be more stylized with it to stand out.


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> They were designed by Eidos though, they just outsourced them to another company, they might have sort of worked in a MGS setting but for DE they were shit.



This I didn't know, looks like my initial ire at them is rearing its ugly head again.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 27, 2012)

wrath of what?

Of course they look the same, they're the same character. Doesn't mean the art style is similar.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

You should mind his style, because now characters are even more aesthetically asexual.

At least back in the day you can remotely see some muscles on Cloud's and Squall's tiny arms.

Now all of them look like they have a bodily figure of a 14 year old girl.

Faggy KH art needs to go the way of the Dodo bird and die out.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

It probably wasn't even Eidos. Was probably Square being cheap because they needed money for Final Fantasy XIII-2, so they hired an extremely low-league developer to do the boss battles for Eidos, which is why Eidos was forced to run with it.

_And_ why Eidos issued a public apology for it, but also why they _couldn't_ say why the boss battles ended up the way they were. After all, they were given to a tiny SHOOTER developer. It just makes no sense... it's the move of someone who doesn't know how to properly develop games.

...like Square.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

At least they were honest and apologized, some companies don't.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

The World said:


> You should mind his style, because now characters are even more aesthetically asexual.
> 
> *At least back in the day you can remotely see some muscles on Cloud's and Squall's tiny arms.*
> 
> ...



You can see them on the Dissidia artwork as well. C'mon now.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

The World said:


> At least they were honest and apologized, some companies don't.



Dis all I am saying. +Kudos to them. Some other company apologized not too long ago, I can't remember who it was though.


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

The World said:


> At least they were honest and apologized, some companies don't.



There is that, always like it when a developer admits its mistakes.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> You can see them on the Dissidia artwork as well. C'mon now.



Nope, all I see are a 14 year old girl's rubbery arms made of jello and the tears of fans who loved how good FF use to be pre-2001.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Dis all I am saying. +Kudos to them. Some other company apologized not too long ago, I can't remember who it was though.



I remember BW apologizing for that shitty book, I think they might also have apologized for the dungeon reuse in DA2, not sure, probably was more PR deflecting lingo.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> There is that, always like it when a developer admits its mistakes.



I'm still not convinced it was _their_ mistake.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

Bioware doesn't apologize, they try to lick every boot the fans point them to.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

The World said:


> Nope,* all I see are a 14 year old girl's rubbery arms made of jello and the tears of fans who loved how good FF use to be pre-2001.*


Dude....





You have to be shitting me. And what fan's tears has to do with Dissidia?


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> I remember BW apologizing for that shitty book, I think they might also have apologized for the dungeon reuse in DA2, not sure, probably was more PR deflecting lingo.



They're actually editing the book, on the plus side.

And the poor reaction to DA2 is why they, admittedly, stopped the expansions and DLC and started work on DA3 to fix the problems. And the creators have made jokes about how poorly DA2 was received (I still remember Dr. Greg's joke at E3).


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

The World said:


> Bioware doesn't apologize, they try to lick every boot the fans point them to.



Lol, saw that coming from you.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

Wut? I'm not a Bioware hater. 

I actually enjoyed DA2 more than I should have, but this pandering is getting out of hand.

Fuck EA too with all their money schemes. 

Even though those schemes probably give us alot of good games. :33


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

TW is starting to sound like Zen-Aku.

Who sounded like Esua.

Let's fix that with more Dragon's Dogma:


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

It makes me think Capcom is paying you something fierce for you to be promoting this game so much

You got them lips firmly planted on that giraffes Capcom's dick Krory.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 27, 2012)

Nomura designed Minamimoto, we cool.



Krory said:


> They're actually editing the book, on the plus side.
> 
> And the poor reaction to DA2 is why they, admittedly, stopped the expansions and DLC and started work on DA3 to fix the problems. And the creators have made jokes about how poorly DA2 was received (I still remember Dr. Greg's joke at E3).



What joke?


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm still not convinced it was _their_ mistake.



Well, Chaelius is saying that they deigned the boss battles while they just outscored the coding of it to another developer.  In that case it would partly be Montreal's mistake but I would like to see Chaelius' source.


----------



## Gino (Mar 27, 2012)

I think its sad I have absolutely no interest in monster hunter dogma.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

So dunno if this has been answered, has it been donned a RPG or not? @ DD


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> What joke?



Not really a joke but a well-played response. When presenting The Old Republic during E3 this past year, he was just listing off the games they had done recently.

Ended with Dragon Age 2.

One person applauded...

To which Greg laughed and responded, "Oh, hey! Someone actually liked it!"


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 27, 2012)

>Implying I won't make a waifu pawn
>Implying I won't dress her like a maid
>Implying she won't specialize in sandwich crafting.




Eternal Goob said:


> Well, Chaelius is saying that they deigned the boss battles while they just outscored the coding of it to another developer.  In that case it would partly be Montreal's mistake but I would like to see Chaelius' source.





> "The problem was not the supplier, it was what we did with them," producer David Anfossi told Edge. "The boss fights were too much for the team to do internally in the time we had. We totally underestimated the effort to do that correctly. We had to work with an external supplier with that, but the design and everything is from the team at Eidos Montreal."


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Dude....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The second pic makes him look effeminate compared to the art in the first pic.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> TW is starting to sound like Zen-Aku.
> 
> Who sounded like Esua.
> 
> Let's fix that with more Dragon's Dogma:


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> So dunno if this has been answered, has it been donned a RPG or not? @ DD



It has more RPG elements than 90% of RPGs these days, but I don't know if it's "officially" that.

I _thought_ it was being marketed as an action-RPG, but not certain.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

Your implication's exceed my expectations, Chaelius.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I like. I like when they make games that I like.



Oh, don't even get me started on how awesome the Pawn system and the new AI is... I could go on for hours.  Easily the best looking AI I've seen in a game by far. AI that actually helps you.

And some of the enemy AI seems to be pretty good. Namely wolves you fight in the game. They scatter far from each other at first, but one when of them gets a hold of a character or knocks one down, all of them just swarm on that person.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

You know, taking down some of those big ass bosses in DD, remind me of Shadows of the Colossus for some reason.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

Milk that shit Krory.


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> >Implying I won't make a waifu pawn
> >Implying I won't dress her like a maid
> >Implying she won't specialize in sandwich crafting.



Thanks for the source, Eidos does deserve some of the blame.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

NEW ATELIER GAME!!! ATELIER AYESHA!!


SAVE THE SISTER, SAVE THE WORLD!!


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

BTW - I am _totally_ on Capcom's payroll.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> NEW ATELIER GAME!!! ATELIER AYESHA!!
> 
> 
> SAVE THE SISTER, SAVE THE WORLD!!





Oh look, no one cares


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

"I'm demonstrating the vaguest sense of caring through the act of replying, but LIEK TOTES NO ONE CARES."


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> BTW - I am _totally_ on Capcom's payroll.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

I care and I know of quite a few people who do as well.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

Actually they pay me in nachos and shoe laces.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> "I'm demonstrating the vaguest sense of caring through the act of replying, but LIEK TOTES NO ONE CARES."



Oh look you keep pimping and typing so fast you overposted my post of Esua's.

Or maybe my Internet is just too slow.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Now that you bring it to my attention, I keep forgetting this is fucking Capcom. So I expect either Day One DLC, or content I have to pay for, that is already on the disc. One or the other, also ofc shitloads of dlc.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

I also love your usage of TOTES Krory. 

Good one, made me laugh.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Now that you bring it to my attention, I keep forgetting this is fucking Capcom. So I expect either Day One DLC, or content I have to pay for, that is already on the disc. One or the other, also ofc shitloads of dlc.



Well there is day one DLC.

Berserk items - Gutts' Golden Age Band of Hawk armor and zweihander, and Griffith's hawk armor and saber.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 27, 2012)

Atelier games are always on that edge of caring for me, I care enough to read the articles and I'm also somewhat interested by them, but I never actually have the intentions to buy them.

I also love the word Meruru for some reason. 

Whenever I read news about it it also makes me want to play Reccetear some more.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> BTW - I am _totally_ on Capcom's payroll.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> I care and I know of quite a few people who do as well.





Gotta love Japan and their zealotry of trying to design new and improve ways to create fuckable 15 year old's, and have Jap teens and basement dwellers fap over them


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 27, 2012)

Personally would've liked Black Swordsman Gutts. At least we would've gotten the Dragonslayer.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> The scales on that dragon.



That's actually only a drake.

Dragons are larger.

@Raidou - That's what I said. But it may come out down the line, since this stuff was released as promotional items because of the recent release of part one of the Golden Age arc being released as new anime films.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> Well there is day one DLC.
> 
> Berserk items - Gutts' Golden Age Band of Hawk armor and zweihander, and Griffith's hawk armor and saber.



For this alone I will get this game. One more reason to get it. :33

Unless it totally bombs and gets like 5/10's across the board.

Which reminds me of another Capcom game that happened to.......Lost Planet 2.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> Well there is day one DLC.
> 
> Berserk items - Gutts' Golden Age Band of Hawk armor and zweihander, and Griffith's hawk armor and saber.



Fuck my life, now I really have to buy this game


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Personally would've liked Black Swordsman Gutts. At least we would've gotten the Dragonslayer.



That better be Day 2 DLC.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

@TW - Lost Planet 2 was destined to fail because of the reliance on bad AI.

This game obviously has AWESOME AI. The AI does more awesome things in this game than you do.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> Atelier games are always on that edge of caring for me, I care enough to read the articles and I'm also somewhat interested by them, but I never actually have the intentions to buy them.
> 
> I also love the word Meruru for some reason.
> 
> Whenever I read news about it it also makes me want to play Reccetear some more.


I have yet to play Totori and I haven't finished Rorona yet.



The World said:


> Gotta love Japan and their zealotry of trying to design new and improve ways to create fuckable 15 year old's, and have Jap teens and basement dwellers fap over them



Its the same as Western developers forcing FPS and Hollywood blockbuster-wannabes down out throats. Its whats popular right now, although this trend isn't new in the slightest.

You make what sells, and it sells.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Chaelius (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm a bit worried about those stock phrases getting a bit repetitive though, might get annoying since you have to haul them around with you everywhere.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 27, 2012)

The World said:


> That better be Day 2 DLC.



Butchering monsters with the Dragonslayer and blowing them away with the hand cannon.



> @Raidou - That's what I said. But it may come out down the line, since this stuff was released as promotional items because of the recent release of part one of the Golden Age arc being released as new anime films.



The Eclipse in HD. For now we have to settle for Zodd in HD.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

At least Hideki designed Bayonetta to be an old ass 30 year old something oversexualized fetish, and not some jailbait

Even though he would disagree.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> I'm a bit worried about those stock phrases getting a bit repetitive though, might get annoying since you have to haul them around with you everywhere.



They have you covered.

Not only can they change because you can change your Main Pawn's behavior by either encouraging or discouraging certain actions of theirs, but the option menu also allows you to remove the text log of what the Pawns say, and also control the frequency of which they say things. The promotions have them set to most frequent, so you can tone it down.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

It would also be awesome if they made some Kamen Rider gear and some Saint Seiya armor. :33


----------



## Furious George (Mar 27, 2012)

Keep the DD ware coming, Krory! Cleanse this thread of the animu dollies that have plagued it.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCjIbfJ4rNc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

The World said:


> At least Hideki designed Bayonetta to be an old ass 30 year old something oversexualized fetish, and not some jailbait
> 
> Even though he would disagree.



You mean Mari? And what in the flying fuck do Bayonetta have to do with anything?


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> You mean Mari? And what in the flying fuck do Bayonetta have to do with anything?



That not every Japanese game developer is a pedo, but they do know sex sells. :33


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

The World said:


> That not every Japanese game developer is a pedo, but they do know sex sells. :33



That's not just a Japanese thing, that's pretty much everywhere though.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 27, 2012)

BTW I'm not going to buy any DLC from DD, no matter how awesome. I got principles and stuff. Capcom needs to learn.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAuN8Y1AUMA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

I doubt it's true but I heard a rumor the Berserk stuff is going to be free, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> That's not just a Japanese thing, that's pretty much everywhere though.



I didn't know western developers made wantonness amounts of jailbait character art/characters as much as the Japanese do.

Do tell. :33


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_vnTRsAq5A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> BTW I'm not going to buy any DLC from DD, no matter how awesome. I got principles and stuff. Capcom needs to learn.



I have no principles for Berserk, I'm a shameless whore.

When's the release date exactly?  The next game I was planning to get from my backlog is InFamous2(Played the demo, dem delicious controls), might wait a bit if this is coming soon, or maybe I'll give it a few weeks and get it after price drop from the UK(These games usually drop fast there).


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

It's sometime in May like the 15 or 25th or some shit


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

The World said:


> I didn't know western developers made wantonness amounts of jailbait character art/characters as much as the Japanese do.
> 
> Do tell. :33



Don't be stupid, you knew what I meant. Sex sells everywhere dude.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> I have no principles for Berserk, I'm a shameless whore.
> 
> When's the release date exactly?  The next game I was planning to get from my backlog is InFamous2(Played the demo, dem delicious controls), might wait a bit if this is coming soon, or maybe I'll give it a few weeks and get it after price drop from the UK(These games usually drop fast there).



May 22nd for the US
May 24th for Japan
May 25th everywhere else

And in case you missed my post before, you can alter the frequency of which pawns speak so their chatter doesn't get too annoying.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqVuTfbpJT8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Mar 27, 2012)

Anyone wanna lend me a PS3 during the month of May? I think we're all cool enough for that kind of thing at this point.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0JtWC3z9LU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Oddly reminds me of Parappa the Rapper. I need to re mod my PSP now.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Anyone wanna lend me a PS3 during the month of May? I think we're all cool enough for that kind of thing at this point.



Read my reviews and I'll consider it.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwpYmrmBD7A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I think my thumbs gonna be hurting if I played this.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 27, 2012)

If they release this as DLC I will squeal like a fangirl and then squeal like a pig, then I'd buy it for the 14.99? overcharged price Capcom would sell it at.

Make it high level armor too so I can go around like that for the entire game.



Esura said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you're wrist would be hurting if you played that.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8X_Ot0k4XJc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

I wish there was a good video for the character creation screen.

24 face presets, 48 face shapes, 36 different noses, 36 different mouths, 36 different eye shapes, 40 different hairstyles. Only 24 facial hair items, though. Customizable height, weight, stature, musculature...

@Chaelius - How high-level? Max level is 200.  Though you can't hit it in one playthrough.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Either way, now I have a real reason to mod my PSP. My newfound K-On love...it has no limits. I actually want to see if Play Asia have a physical copy of it.

Oh, and here is the Atelier Ayesha Playstation cover in full.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh and if anyone's wondering why Esura is posting a bunch of anime stuff non-stop its because my joke hurt his feelings.



Furious George said:


> Keep the DD ware coming, Krory! Cleanse this thread of the animu dollies that have plagued it.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

Fun fact, Jorge:

There's attire items that include things like capes, cloaks, jewelry and, yes... _underwear_.

And more importantly, you can give your male characters make-up.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Think what you will buddie, I'm just posting like always. This is the General RPG and Anime style game thread you know.

Btw....



DLC is called Requiem of the Goddess.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

Sure sounds butthurt.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't really find that design to be "sexualized", in fact from what I've seen the Atelier series is pretty tame on that, something like Hyperdimension Neptunia is what I would really consider otaku pandering, the type of games that NiS or Gust makes too, though I actually like those.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Almost done with the final arc of Graces f...I think. 

Shit I'm tired of going on Fodra.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> Fun fact, Jorge:
> 
> There's attire items that include things like capes, cloaks, jewelry and, yes... _underwear_.
> 
> And more importantly, you can give your male characters make-up.



Cool now I can make my character look like David Bowie.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

There are enough customization options that, yeah, you could probably make anyone.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> I don't really find that design to be "sexualized", in fact from what I've seen the Atelier series is pretty tame on that, something like Hyperdimension Neptunia is what I would really consider otaku pandering, the type of games that NiS or Gust makes too, though I actually like those.


Hyperdimension Neptunia is sexualized and pandering, which is one of the reasons I like it. Also gaming pandering with all the damn gaming references.

I like the artist for Rorona and Totori though.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> I don't really find that design to be "sexualized", in fact from what I've seen the Atelier series is pretty tame on that, something like Hyperdimension Neptunia is what I would really consider otaku pandering, the type of games that NiS or Gust makes too, though I actually like those.



It's not oversexualized, it's taking the more subtle approach so grown men's boners feel funny.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Speaking of NIS, there is a new crossover RPG that supposedly have Neptunia characters and Agarest War characters in it. Forgot what its called though brb.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

>Implying anything Japanese ISN'T oversexualized

Kids these days...


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Wait...oh SHIT!

Aquapazza going to PS3...so I can import that shit! Hnnnnng. I need more anime fighters in my life besides Blazblue and Arcana Heart 3.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> Fun fact, Jorge:
> 
> There's attire items that include things like capes, cloaks, jewelry and, yes... _underwear_.
> 
> And more importantly, you can give your male characters make-up.



Making Kefka.



Esura said:


> Think what you will buddie, I'm just posting like always. This is the General RPG and Anime style game thread you know.



 You're too obvious.

And I'll read those reviews on your blog thing when you start reviewing real games.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

So... you mean never, Jorge?

And yeah... you could definitely make Kefka, too.

And not even some cheap knock-off like in Skyrim or something... I'm willing to bet you can recreate a faithfully accurate one.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> And I'll read those reviews on your blog thing when you start reviewing real games.



Suit yourself. Since you don't seem to care for Japanese made games you wont care for our blog anyways.


Anyways, this is what I meant by that crossover.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 27, 2012)

Did anyone ever play and beat enchanted arms?


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

I never beaten it. Did not like playing it at all though.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Making Kefka.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Making Kefka + Joker

Calling him Joka.

Or Koker.


----------



## Gino (Mar 27, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Did anyone ever play and beat enchanted arms?



It wasn't in my destiny to do it.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Dammit, I really want that damn K-On game...seriously.

I was going to check up on Play-Asia and see about importing the PSP version but why do that when the PS3 version is coming out in June. 63 bucks. I'm down.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 27, 2012)

The World said:


> Making Kefka + Joker
> 
> Calling him Joka.
> 
> Or Koker.



How would that even look?


----------



## Byrd (Mar 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> I never beaten it. Did not like playing it at all though.





> It wasn't in my destiny to do it.



seems like I'm not the only one then .... always felt it was a empty game


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> seems like I'm not the only one then .... always felt it was a empty game



Agreed. Have you played Tales of Graces f? Aside from a few annoying dungeons later in the game and the gaming dragging on longer than it needs to towards the end, its pretty damn good.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

Joker's face with Kefka's prancing duds.

Or Kefka's face with possibly Joker's new look with the trenchcoat(if they have anything similar in this game?) 

Not sure if Joker's old 3 piece suit would be in this game.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Also, why is Dragon Quest V so damn slick!?


----------



## Byrd (Mar 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Agreed. Have you played Tales of Graces f? Aside from a few annoying dungeons later in the game and the gaming dragging on longer than it needs to towards the end, its pretty damn good.



not yet although it is in my plans to play it...

thinking about replaying Yggdra Union.. I always make it to the same point and stop playing due to frustration and stop playing lol


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> not yet although it is in my plans to play it...
> 
> thinking about replaying Yggdra Union.. I always make it to the same point and stop playing due to frustration and stop playing lol



How is Yggdra Union?

Oh, guys, letting you all know that for some reason, the forum is marked as malware for some reason.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 27, 2012)

Site got marked as attack site. 



It would be cool if this had MP, it'd be like Vindictus with a big budget and team.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh. This forum is keep trying to double post all my posts too. Odd.

Well, got to go to bed, its getting late. Peace.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> How is Yggdra Union?
> 
> Oh, guys, letting you all know that for some reason, the forum is marked as malware for some reason.



Pretty interesting... its enjoyable plus if you like Rivera.. I'm sure you would like this game...


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOgchg-az9k[/YOUTUBE]

Watching this made me think about maps and minimaps , I think fill-in minimaps should be a standard, they add another set of smoke and mirrors to exploration, even if you have multiple paths when you have a complete minimap before the player even starts walking around it takes away some sense of discovery, like say in XIII-2, it's such a minor thing that makes a major difference to me.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 27, 2012)

Anyone know a way I can play FF XII on PS3? There were some unfinished shit I needed to finish


----------



## zenieth (Mar 27, 2012)

Pretty an HD one'll be coming soon.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 27, 2012)

HD version of FF12 is coming out? I can't find nothing on it. Says only FF10.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Don't be stupid, you knew what I meant. Sex sells everywhere dude.



There is no place for sex in my life.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> HD version of FF12 is coming out? I can't find nothing on it. Says only FF10.



Dont tease me bro.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Dont tease me bro.



You didn't know about X HD or is it about XII?


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 27, 2012)

I want to know about XII.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 27, 2012)

There's nothing about XII, the only way you're playing that on the PS3 is if you have one of the early backwards compatible ones(Or the MGS4 bundle one).

I do hope they'll release XII HD with the International fixes and uncompressed audio someday.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 27, 2012)

Damn, I keep checking if XII is available on PS2 classics but nothing on it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

I think that if Dragon's Dogma was out right now, I would probably buy it.

A month is a long time to wait with nothing to play.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Pretty interesting... its enjoyable plus if you like Rivera.. I'm sure you would like this game...



Awesome. Sad I don't really have the time for another RPG though. 


CMX, you have Tales of Graces f and Hyperdimension Neptunia Mk2 to play.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't have those games because I refuse to pay full price.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Then whats the point of waiting for Dragon's Dogma? Its full price as well and I see it being slightly popular enough to stay at that price point a bit.

Btw, Neptunia Mk2 isn't full price. NIS don't charge full price for the regular editions of their games anymore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm not waiting.

If you've been obsessively tracking my Dragon's Dogma posting I have stated I am not buying the game for a long, long time due to Diablo III.

What I mean is that if it were out now, I would probably buy it. But I'm not buying it when it comes out.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok.

Anyways, Hubert and Pascal should just get a room in the Amarcian Enclave and just do their business. You could tell they were into each other from the main arc but in the future arc its like beating you right in the face with it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok.

Anyways, I have been playing a lot of _Path of Exile_ lately--anyone remember that?  Man, it's sad that a game like this will probably bomb. It's a good idea: totally free Diablo-like online game, decent graphics, listens to fan feedback (unless it's me), does a lot of things right.

Really fun game, just no one is playing it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Never heard of Path of Exile, I'm still on Graces f.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

You probably wouldn't like it. It's too fun.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

When I think about it, aside from this one, Noel has some shitty costumes compared to Serah. Even the Commander Shepard outfit doesn't look right on Noel (looks good on Serah Shepard though ).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

How much is a DLC costume?


$400 USD?  Fuckin' DLC.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Xenoblade Chronicles - art book pics*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

So tiny.


Such a tiny book is worth billions!


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

I want to be a Mystic Knight in Dragon's Dogma.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

George posted it in the FF thread but I'm posting it here cause its awesome.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCQ8UXCSs-M&feature=colike[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

I want to be a Fat Knight in Dragon's Dogma.

Maybe weilding a halberd.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

You wanted to be a Fat Knight in Dark Souls too but got raped.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want to be a Fat Knight in Dragon's Dogma.
> 
> Maybe weilding a halberd.



Well you can have a fat Fighter, Warrior, Mystic Knight, or any of the other six vocations.

But not sure about halberds - doesn't seem there's any spears or polearms, unfortunately.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey Mura-derer, have you played SotC?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 27, 2012)

I haven't, nope. Should I play it?


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> Well you can have a fat Fighter, Warrior, Mystic Knight, or any of the other six vocations.
> 
> But not sure about halberds - doesn't seem there's any spears or polearms, unfortunately.



Pre-order canceled.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

Maybe there will be spear DLC like in Skyrim.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

I just want them to finally show what stealth kills will be like if they are still in there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> You wanted to be a Fat Knight in Dark Souls too but got raped.


 Actually that's not true.

My Fat Knight in Dark Souls was my best character and I got pretty far with him before realizing that lightning enchants were the best and my holy knight idea would eventually fail so I quite playing forever.


Krory said:


> Well you can have a fat Fighter, Warrior, Mystic Knight, or any of the other six vocations.
> 
> But not sure about halberds - doesn't seem there's any spears or polearms, unfortunately.


 

How about I meet them in the middle and use a giant sword, axe, or hammer?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Actually that's not true.
> 
> My Fat Knight in Dark Souls was my best character and I got pretty far with him before realizing that lightning enchants were the best and my holy knight idea would eventually fail so I quite playing forever.



Lightning is actually a bad choice of weapon to go now. Other weapons can go far stronger than what lightning gives.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

I can't guarantee giant axes but I believe there might be one-handed axes.

There are greatswords and warhammers, however.

I'm still completely torn on what vocation to play... though you can change in the game, so I guess it might not matter much.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 27, 2012)

I want to be a mystic knight running around with a dragon slayer and shooting lightning out of my ass.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Mura said:


> I haven't, nope. Should I play it?


Normally I don't take extreme praises of games to heart after being burned so many times but Shadow of the Colossus deserves quite a bit of the praise it received over the years. Its pretty damn fun and the soundtrack is awesome.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Actually that's not true.
> 
> My Fat Knight in Dark Souls was my best character and I got pretty far with him before realizing that lightning enchants were the best and my holy knight idea would eventually fail so I quite playing forever.


Don't go lightning man.



Mura said:


> Lightning is actually a bad choice of weapon to go now. Other weapons can go far stronger than what lightning gives.


You play Dark Souls too?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Normally I don't take extreme praises of games to heart after being burned so many times but Shadow of the Colossus deserves quite a bit of the praise it received over the years. Its pretty damn fun and the soundtrack is awesome.
> 
> 
> Don't go lightning man.
> ...



Yes, yes I play Dark Souls. Ever since it came out actually. I've beaten it and done just about everything I could do. Now the game just sits there.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

I never finished it cause I keep starting over. I've gotten too worriesome about building the perfect build that I eventually lost interest.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

Lightning was the thing when I was still playing months and months ago.

That changed?


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

With their big update patch. I knew everyone was crazy just relying on Lightning like that. I knew it.

It got hit with the almighty nerf bat.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

Just watch someone else play Shadow of the Colossus.

It's much more entertaining, then.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

Maybe I'll try to play my fat knight again.

Although I don't remember what I was doing.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 27, 2012)

One of the builds was a strength build. I forget which weapon but it has a S rank bonus and it gave me like +350 on top of the weapon having around 330 strength.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

Faith-based any good? I was making one but figured it sucks now. I mean, shit ain't Demon's Souls.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 27, 2012)

With the update way back one of the weapons has an S rank in faith now. Though you need 50 strength and 50 faith to use it. Though with stats like that you'll definitely hit something real hard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

50/50? Fuck, man, that's ridiculous.

Fuck this game guys.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 27, 2012)

There are plenty other of faith weapons that will hit hard too, not just that one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

FUCK THIS GAME! 


Well....


Maybe I'll play it again. 

I seem to keep coming back to it, trying to like it, but ending up hating it. Demon's Souls was so much more fun somehow.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Sophie > Rydia/Yuna/Lightning/Tear/Kaine/etc.

Throwing that out there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

The fuck you talkin?

Rydia > everyone.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Nope...



Sophie is quite literally my favorite RPG character in existence now. I didn't think this was possible....possible to like someone more than Yuna or Lightning.

She is cute, she kicks ass, she says cute stuff, she kicks ass, her design is dope, and she kicks motherfucking ass. Those gauntlets ain't for show. She'd beat the dog shit out of all the other RPG bitches.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

Brb, pissing myself laughing.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Nope...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too bad her NA VA can't hold a candle to her JP VA.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Do not laugh at Sophie. She will kill you.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Mura said:


> Too bad her NA VA can't hold a candle to her JP VA.


Nope....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDSmckmkzvA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7Xvk8Q0Nk8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=md8sbSjCaNM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 27, 2012)

Hanazawa Kana is at worst a top 5 seiyuu. A poll was just done on a site that she was voted number 2 as the best voice actress right now.

So yeah, She wins.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Hanazawa who now? 

I don't know how Sophie sounds in Japanese to be honest but I won't really say which is better since I don't understand Japanese. I like Sophie's English voice though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Hanazawa who now?



Damn you.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Its ok, you'd like Sophie regardless because she is awesome.

In that Lineage and Legacy mode she almost made me tear up when she told the party she wants to be human (she actually made the party tear up).


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

So a dumber version of Pinocchio.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Play Graces f and see for yourself. She gets the best development out of all the other characters too imo, well besides Malik and Asbel.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 27, 2012)

Don't believe anything that pedo says.


----------



## Krory (Mar 27, 2012)

All the "development" he needs is ten year olds in tight or revealing clothing, so yeah. I don't buy it.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, the game starts off with the main characters Asbel, Cheria, Hubert, and King Richard meeting Sophie when they were kids and becoming friends. After a certain sad incident they all go their separate ways for seven years, which they so happen come across Sophie again as they are adults. They are a bit heavy on the "friends forever" spiel but its pretty charming imo.

Sophie starts off as a girl with amnesia with no knowledge of how the world works or how emotions works but over time she grows to care for her friends and learn about the world she inhabits and her true origins.

But nice try with the pedo shit, which isn't funny in the slightest. Should be bannable to be honest considering that's something people shouldn't really joke about.


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 27, 2012)

Tales of Graces is awesome                   .


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 27, 2012)

Xenoblade First review is out..

Kid Icarus: Uprising (3DS) - 9.5
Major League Baseball 2K12 (Wii) - 2.5
Shifting World (3DS) - 6.5
Spirit Camera: The Cursed Memoir (3DS) - 7.0
*Xenoblade Chronicles (Wii) - 9.0*


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes, another Graces f lover. More people should love this game.

I figured Xenoblade will get that score....oh shit when does Xenoblade come out anyway!? I have it preordered but I almost forgot that I did.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yes, another Graces f lover. More people should love this game.
> 
> I figured Xenoblade will get that score....oh shit when does Xenoblade come out anyway!? I have it preordered but I almost forgot that I did.



April 6th... 10 days to go..


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Ah, ok, I have time to pay it all off.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 27, 2012)

What's the gameplay of .hack like?

I don't really know what an action RPG is.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> What's the gameplay of .hack like?
> 
> I don't really know what an action RPG is.



Action RPGs is a very broad term. You could almost say any RPG with a battle system that's real time or that's not turn based or move on a grid is an action RPG I guess. Tales of series, KH series, Souls series, etc. generally classifies as action RPG.

I don't remember .hack//Infection's gameplay too well though. I do remember liking it though.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 27, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> What's the gameplay of .hack like?
> 
> I don't really know what an action RPG is.



Not very action-y.

GU is more action-oriented (combat wise) than the original series, but it's a lot more involved and honestly has more menu navigating than something like Action RPG would imply.  Good shit, though.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 27, 2012)

are you fucking me? It comes out the day after I go on vacation? DAMMIT! 

Just gonna have to get it while in Canada then,


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 27, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> are you fucking me? It comes out the day after I go on vacation? DAMMIT!
> 
> Just gonna have to get it while in Canada then,


 it is clear to me that Gamestop hates you.. also the Review scans


*Spoiler*: __ 













Last scan, The Last Story...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

I thought you meant Selphie from FF.


Now I get it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 27, 2012)

I guess NoA is getting ready for Xenoblade launch.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2wr25H5SpE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Waitttt wtf, CMX, gonna play MK2?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 27, 2012)

GT Review Xenoblade..


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Fuck you guys, 70 hours min game............w/o doing the side shit. 

...........................
........................
....................

Time to whip out the Wii from the closet and lose my girlfriend.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Fuck you guys, 70 hours min game............w/o doing the side shit.
> 
> ...........................
> ........................
> ...


 side quests are like 500+...really a lot.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

I am serious though, I think I might lose her if I start playing this game. I had to cut down on some game playing time ala Rift, P4 and ME3. Fuck.

Edit: I like the Monster Hunter type looking weapons.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 27, 2012)

I love how well GT gave details about the battle system. really what a well done review..


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Can't tell if trolling.....


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2012)

70? Jesus far to much IMO. Owell I will enjoy it no doubt...I hope.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Can't tell if trolling.....


 I am not lol... really they somewhat explained everything well... Battle system specially...


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

But that is how GT does it will all their reviews.....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> But that is how GT does it will all their reviews.....


 not all the times, I am a member there but ok. lol


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Been with GT for years, and they have a battle section they do for every game review. Although I am GT biased cuz I actually enjoy their reviews with the same guy for the past couple of years.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 28, 2012)

One of these few times I wish I had a Wii.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Been with GT for years, and they have a battle section they do for every game review. Although I am GT biased cuz I actually enjoy their reviews with the same guy for the past couple of years.


 alright. I get it. XD


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

This is one of those system seller games for the Wii, kinda like Zelda was for it. But those accents.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> This is one of those system seller games for the Wii, kinda like Zelda was for it. But those accents.


the VA's are going to grow on you.. Remember is the Europe version cast. They are good overall. Hit and miss in some cases.. NoE did a better job with The Last Story in that regard...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't mind accents.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

I am glad that the game is getting love from reviewers already. The community need to grow. People have to talk more about the game. I am hoping for big support sales wise even tho NoA screwed up..


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

But I was looking for those stereotypical white voices. You know JYB as the main char V/O. You know.....


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

oh boy!! here comes the 10's!!! 

Summary

*Pros*

An epic story with many unexpected twists.
Beautiful, wide areas to explore, teeming with life and countless discoveries.
So much to do, yet never repetitive!
Successfully incorporates everything that makes the JRPG genre great.
*Cons*

Nothing!


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

I feel so conflicted reading that review.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

With all those quests I see alot of Kill X amount of mobs or go get X items kinda quests.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> With all those quests I see alot of Kill X amount of mobs or go get X items kinda quests.



At least you can never lose, though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> With all those quests I see alot of Kill X amount of mobs or go get X items kinda quests.


 yes and no, a lot of them are continue quests. It is hard to explain but yeah a lot of them in general are.... the easy ones are like that..


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 28, 2012)

> There are no restorative items to use, your party's health replenishes automatically over time while you're not engaged in battle, putting the monotonous RPG clich? of backtracking to that last hotel or stocking up on tents and potions firmly in its grave.



*raises eyebrow*

Unless your crew starts restoring health like crazy, would this be kinda bad when you go through areas where monsters start hitting like trucks? Unless you have spells already.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *raises eyebrow*
> 
> Unless your crew starts restoring health like crazy, would this be kinda bad when you go through areas where monsters start hitting like trucks? Unless you have spells already.


 yeah no items.. you have different arts for defend, health, speed, cold down speed to refill arts..

Edit: Plus tank type characters which can distract the attention from any monsters attacking you..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Warning about the characters, a lot of you are going to hate Reyn if not something is wrong with you...


----------



## zenieth (Mar 28, 2012)

waiting on the jrpg that will "reinvent the wheel"


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

It wouldn't be called a JRPG then.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

Is there an option to have the game play itself for you? Might as well.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 28, 2012)

more like all jrpgs before it will be classified as bunk trash.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 28, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> It wouldn't be called a JRPG then.



Yes it would, else he would say "invent the wheel". Re-invent implies the same thing, just new again.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm going to make a fresh Jrpg. And I'll start by giving the main character a weapon that isn't wildly impractical looking.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 28, 2012)

give him a banjo

complete with kazooie healing items


----------



## Gnome (Mar 28, 2012)

I'll give him a cannon that shoots flaccid dildos that spin around and explode. That way it still meets japanese standards for completely inane design, but still more practical than anything you've seen.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I'm going to make a fresh Jrpg. And I'll start by giving the main character a weapon that isn't wildly impractical looking.



Then it wouldn't be a JRPG.

Hell, that's why people are already calling Dragon's Dogma a WRPG. The big swords aren't big enough.

And don't look like letters of the alphabet.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Yes it would, else he would say "invent the wheel". Re-invent implies the same thing, just new again.



Can't tell if trolling....


----------



## zenieth (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Gnome (Mar 28, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Can't tell if trolling....



Can't tell if stupid. 

Wait yes I can.

Moron.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Can't tell if stupid.
> 
> Wait yes I can.
> 
> Moron.



Witty retort!


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

Careful, Gnome. You're starting to sound like me.



























































































































I like it.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 28, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Witty retort!



Brevity generally is.


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

So guys...what was the first RPG each of you have played?


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

Friday the 13th on NES.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 28, 2012)

Final Fantasy 13, that's why its so sugoiiiii.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

Fuck you Z, I am trying to use your sig as a response to a post, but you aren't giving me anything to work with.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

Fainaru Fantajī!!!! Kawaii-desu!


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> Friday the 13th on NES.



Wow, that's a hell of an old game. 



Gnome said:


> Final Fantasy 13, that's why its so sugoiiiii.



Lol.

It was FF7 for me, loved it quite a bit back then.  Heck, it was probably the game that made me become interested in videogames.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 28, 2012)

I can't remember what it was for me really. Could have been Paper Mario for all I know.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

The first I actually REMEMBER was Breath of Fire. I must've been like... eight. Nine.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

Does Legend of Zelda count as an RPG? If not, then the earliest I can think of was Pokemon, although I know I played earlier ones, just can't think of one off the top of my head right now.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

Last time I brought up Legend of Zelda as an RPG in the Gaming Department, Esua and some other people threatened me and negged me because they were butthurt.

But we all know Esua doesn't know what actually constitutes an RPG.

So I neglected to mention that one because I didn't want to make them cry again. Though growing up playing LoZ was lovely. ALttP, too. Did both before BoF.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 28, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Fuck you Z, I am trying to use your sig as a response to a post, but you aren't giving me anything to work with.


----------



## Corruption (Mar 28, 2012)

First RPG I played was probably Pokemon on my Gameboy Pocket.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 28, 2012)

Corruption said:


> First RPG I played was probably Pokemon on my Gameboy Pocket.



Oh it was this, definitely this.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 28, 2012)

First rpg was Cops and Robbers


----------



## Gnome (Mar 28, 2012)

zenieth said:


> First rpg was Cops and Robbers



The sequel: Cowboys and Indians, was clearly superior though.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

Fuck dat Abra, pussy ass mofo, running like a little bitch when I tried to capture it.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 28, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Fuck dat Abra, pussy ass mofo, running like a little bitch when I tried to capture it.



I heard Mew lives in the back of a truck.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 28, 2012)

I never got why they banned the mommy and daddy edition.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I heard Mew lives in the back of a truck.



In Vermillion City?


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 28, 2012)

Pokemon Blue on GBC.

First and only Pokemon game where I completed the pokedex.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

Damn kids...


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

Both      .


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

Nah man, can't choose both, one  or the other.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm going to stay a kid forever, no shame in that


----------



## zenieth (Mar 28, 2012)

except when esua comes after your sweet ass.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 28, 2012)

Awwww fuck, I don't know what to do now.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

Wait, who the fuck was it that fought me tooth and nail bout how nostalgia is shit? Damn I need to remember who that was.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

HOLY SHIT. D-DAY IS COMING.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-H6z7OCkvU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Mar 28, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I don't mind accents.


I like that Jay and Silent Bob set.

Clerks is awesome.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Wait, who the fuck was it that fought me tooth and nail bout how nostalgia is shit? Damn I need to remember who that was.



Why does that sound familiar? I think I read someone argue about that in another thread.


Anyways I need some people on Saturday to post hot RPG bitches in honor of my birthday. Kory, even your bitch ass hating ass (yeah I read that bull in the other pages) needs to participate. Ah, 22....I'm so young but I feel all old and wise after the few years I've been through. 

I need to work on a Sophie set before I go out on Saturday too. Hate clubs but I might chill at a bar...hoping I can slide in with my expired ID.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 28, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-H6z7OCkvU[/YOUTUBE]



Pandora's Tower, that name sounds familiar.

*A google search later*


Oh yeah that was the game that had that whole controversy thing because of the box art being ripped from FF Versus XIII.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> Pandora's Tower, that name sounds familiar.
> 
> *A google search later*
> 
> ...



what game came out first?  I though so...


----------



## Esura (Mar 28, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> what game came out first?  I though so...



Adding salt to dem wounds.

And wow, I just noticed I'm 11 posts past 11,000. Damn I post too much here.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Esura did you watch GT review of Xenoblade? "spoiler free" shocking I know..


----------



## Esura (Mar 28, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Esura did you watch GT review of Xenoblade? "spoiler free" shocking I know..


I normally don't watch too many video reviews. I figure the reviews are positive though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Esura said:


> I normally don't watch too many video reviews. I figure the reviews are positive though.


 I am asking because they did explain the battle system well..something that you wanted before to be explain better..iirc


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

First RPG I ever played was Pokemon Blue on the SNES Gameboy Player when I was 6, though if Zelda and/or Zombies Ate My Neighbors count as RPGs, then even earlier than that. I pretty much watched my mother play video games until I developed the motor skills to hold a controller myself, so it's just some really early age.

Also, can't wait for Xenoblade.


----------



## Esura (Mar 28, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am asking because they did explain the battle system well..something that you wanted before to be explain better..iirc



Yeah, they explained it alright and I don't know what the fuck he just said. It just went over my head. Sounds....needlessly complicated but I'm sure its not once I get my hands on it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

@ people port begging Xenoblade... Do they know that it is a Nintendo game? 



Esura said:


> Yeah, they explained it alright and I don't know what the fuck he just said. It just went over my head. Sounds....needlessly complicated but I'm sure its not once I get my hands on it.


 really? alright probably it is going to be easier when you get your hands on the game..


----------



## Esura (Mar 28, 2012)

While I normally say FFVII is my first RPG, my first RPG was technically Pokemon Red although I didn't realize it was one until a few years later. Due to my brothers I had a warped outlook on RPGs until I played FFVII despite my brother's teasings.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 28, 2012)

Xenoblade looks tits, a good excuse to fire up the ol' dolphin.




Malvingt2 said:


> what game came out first?  I though so...



Shut your whore mouth!


----------



## Esura (Mar 28, 2012)

Atlus has finally dropped the prices for their handheld games on PSN.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

lol, Nintendo will never port their their own game to another console. Eat your hearts out, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 28, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> lol, Nintendo will never port their their own game to another console. Eat your hearts out, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



That is until the WiiU bankrupts them and they get out of the hardware business Sega


----------



## Esura (Mar 28, 2012)

Nintendo...going the way of Sega?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

>Nintendo
>bankrupt

Pick one.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 28, 2012)

Just wait for the massive class act lawsuit that will happen once the 3DSs start to spontaneously combust


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> lol, Nintendo will never port their their own game to another console. Eat your hearts out, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


 and someone has to explain me, how in hell Xenoblade is going to be better in HD? I don't get that mentality...


----------



## Esura (Mar 28, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> and someone has to explain me, how in hell Xenoblade is going to be better in HD? I don't get that mentality...



Well...it would_ look _better in HD though.

I feel them though. While those people are pretty damn stupid for actually hoping a game developed by a subsidiary of Nintendo to get ported to another console, as a new adoptee of a HDTV I really do want to play everything in HD and I slightly have the urge to try and use Dolphin. I can't believe it took me this long to get into HDTV but its....beautiful. Beautiful.

FFXIII in HD....made me cry tears of joy.

I still love my Wii though despite not being HD and all that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Yet to buy a HD tv for myself... they are two in my house tho, living room and my brother room...


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

So people like Xenoblade because it's the easiest game in the world?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> So people like Xenoblade because it's the easiest game in the world?


 no that is The Last Story.  Xenoblade is hard be ready to get pwned.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

It's not hard if there's no punishment for "losing."

And the fact that you can't "lose."

That's like saying Prince of Persia (2008) was hard.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's not hard if there's no punishment for "losing."
> 
> And the fact that you can't "lose."
> 
> That's like saying Prince of Persia (2008) was hard.


 elaborate better... losing what battles? because you can die in here. Monsters are insane and plus the secret ones are not pushover.. You can lose, so I dunno where you get that from...O_o


----------



## Esura (Mar 28, 2012)

Maybe its because I'm becoming a G at RPGs but most aren't really hard anymore, although I don't really want RPGs to be hard in the first place.

As much as people go on about Devil Survivor 2 being hard...its really not, provided you spent hours fusing the right monsters and cracking decent skills ahead of time. I swear in SMT games I spend almost a large portion of my playtime managing my characters than actually progressing through the game.



Malvingt2 said:


> Yet to buy a HD tv for myself... they are two in my house tho, living room and my brother room...



I got one during income tax time just a few months ago. I got the cheap Dynex 32" 720p HDTV from Best Buy but it still looks better than my 10 year old SDTV I've been rocking over the years.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

> If you do fall in battle, there is no punishment, no game over ? you simply revive at the last landmark you visited and any experience gained until the point you died will stay with you, and any treasure the enemies drop will remain there waiting for you to come back and collect it.



That's not "losing." That's our generation of underachieving, babying children who feel bad when they see a game-over screen so we have to tell them, "Aww, it's okay. You'll  do better next time! Don't worry, keep all your stuff, and here's a cookie to boot!"

We live in a world where, "You didn't save your game when you obviously should have (especially in a game that LETS YOU SAVE EVERYWHERE), so obviously the game is PUNISHING us! "


----------



## Esura (Mar 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> That's not "losing." That's our generation of underachieving, babying children who feel bad when they see a game-over screen so we have to tell them, "Aww, it's okay. You'll  do better next time! Don't worry, keep all your stuff, and here's a cookie to boot!"
> 
> We live in a world where, "You didn't save your game when you obviously should have (especially in a game that LETS YOU SAVE EVERYWHERE), so obviously the game is PUNISHING us! "



Honestly, I don't mind what they are doing. I always disliked older RPGs dropping you back off at the title screen after death anyways. I don't mind that with other genres but its particularly annoying with RPGs imo.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

Look, there goes the point.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> That's not "losing." That's our generation of underachieving, babying children who feel bad when they see a game-over screen so we have to tell them, "Aww, it's okay. You'll  do better next time! Don't worry, keep all your stuff, and here's a cookie to boot!"
> 
> We live in a world where, "You didn't save your game when you obviously should have (especially in a game that LETS YOU SAVE EVERYWHERE), so obviously the game is PUNISHING us! "


 well if you didn't save, everything is gone if you lose.. they don't reward you for it. There is a reward everytime you discovered a new area in the game or a secret one but let say you discovered such great area but a Level 80 Monsters killed you, you have to go back and discovered the place again and then save before of course the level 80 Monster appear..


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

"Everything is gone if you lose."

>Review I quoted says you keep all experience and all items remain in the spot for you to pick up at your convenience

So are you saying the reviewer is wrong or lied?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> "Everything is gone if you lose."
> 
> >Review I quoted says you keep all experience and all items remain in the spot for you to pick up at your convenience
> 
> So are you saying the reviewer is wrong or lied?


 Yes the review is wrong... you can run away from a battle and somewhat keep the XP gained in that short period of time but yes you lose your stuff are gone if you didn't save.. It is common sense...


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey everyone, let's bash a game because it doesn't molest us when we lose.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

And thus, there goes the credibility of Nintendo World Report. You are with the princes of IGN now.

My work here is done.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Believe me, I farmed a damn Bird Monster for a piece of armor and ones I didn't save, I lost 2 pieces of the same thing I wanted for a complete armor for my characters.



Krory said:


> And thus, there goes the credibility of Nintendo World Report. You are with the princes of IGN now.
> 
> My work here is done.


 Well done.. I didn't spot that quote.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

Malvin has already played the game anyway, so I take his word about the gameplay over the word of some review.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Hey everyone, let's bash a game because it doesn't molest us when we lose.



"Next game, we completely remove the save system and instead when you die, you simply get right back up! And don't worry about turning the game off. We actually have it built into the game that it will continue to play FOR you, so you could wake up and have the entire game beaten for you already!

REVOLUTIONARY!"


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> "Next game, we completely remove the save system and instead when you die, you simply get right back up! And don't worry about turning the game off. We actually have it built into the game that it will continue to play FOR you, so you could wake up and have the entire game beaten for you already!
> 
> REVOLUTIONARY!"



Exclusive for WiiU.


----------



## Esura (Mar 28, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Hey everyone, let's bash a game because it doesn't molest us when we lose.



This.

I remember playing Phantasy Star II, saved, entered a long ass dungeon and braved many monsters for what seems like hours due to high encounter rate, made it to the boss, died, have to waste hours going back through all that shit again....yeah fuck that.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Well done.. I didn't spot that quote.



Perhaps all he did was read the website for Operation Rainfall...

Which includes this tidbit:



> 83. You Won?t Lose your Progress if you Die. You don?t have to worry about dying and then losing your progress in Xenoblade. You just start at the nearest landmark like it never happened and you even get to keep all your stuff!


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

>Esua forgot to save partway through
>Didn't use his visiphone
>Blames it on the game


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

> If you do fall in battle, there is no punishment, no game over – you simply revive at the last landmark you visited and any experience gained until the point you died will stay with you, and any treasure the enemies drop will remain there waiting for you to come back and collect it.



They do sent you to your last Landmark but XP staying with you? that is wrong.. about the treasure chest it is tricky but a lot of them will remain in the spot the monster is killed if " you didn't open it" which probably is from a low level ones which you are not going to care. The reviewers probably killed amount X of monsters which drop treasures saved, keep going to big boss got killed sent back to landmark  all the treasures previous monsters that he killed on the road to big boss again and new amount of monsters respawned to take place from previous ones killed..


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

Compounding the situation is the people who may have played the game and supported Operation Rainfall by providing that same information.

"Don't worry! Absolutely NOTHING happens when you die!"

Spreading misinformation simply to get your game localized... for shame, OR... for shame...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> Compounding the situation is the people who may have played the game and supported Operation Rainfall by providing that same information.
> 
> "Don't worry! Absolutely NOTHING happens when you die!"


 that really shocked me..now that you bring that here....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Krory I am going to confirm that info when I get home. "working right now" but I am sure that you don't keep XP or Armors when you lose without saving..


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

Not saying you're lying, Malving. As someone mentioned - I think it was Death - it's more likely YOU'RE right then an online video game publication since they are more known for making reviews based on what they are SUPPOSED to know.

I believe this is the same review who criticized the English dubs but admitted he never even really listened to them to give them a chance.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> Not saying you're lying, Malving. As someone mentioned - I think it was Death - it's more likely YOU'RE right then an online video game publication since they are more known for making reviews based on what they are SUPPOSED to know.
> 
> I believe this is the same review who criticized the English dubs but admitted he never even really listened to them to give them a chance.


 I get it but it is better to make sure that the correct info is giving..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Dragon's Dogma better be a good game when it come out for the sake of someone...


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

It doesn't need to be a good game when it comes out.

It's already a good game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

I am not a WRPG fan but  Dragon's Dogma looks interesting enough for me. Late May release is a problem for me but I am going to see if I can get it anyway..


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

Ya....Too bad Capcom made this. I was trying not to support them for a while.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah but in all fairness it's the part of Capcom that hasn't made a game in like six years.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

Which is part of my dilemma cuz this game actually looks good.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

Pretend it's not Capcom.

Pretend it's a Capcom splinter cell that is operating outside of the jurisdiction of Capcom for a game that Itsuno claims he fantasized about making since he started working in video games.

At least half of that is partially true.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

should I be cautious with the PS3 version of that game?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

Then again, I don't wanna get my hopes up kinda Peter Molyneux tier, and get let down.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

Despite my obvious bias, I want to say no... but I really can't be sure.

The two streams that were done on Capcom Unity were done the PS3 and I saw no issues with anything... but you just never really know, y'know?

@Lee - But Peter Molyneux has never been anything BUT a liar and a disappointment.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

I believe him in his first set of lies, then I thought he could redeem himself. But alas....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> Despite my obvious bias, I want to say no... but I really can't be sure.
> 
> The two streams that were done on Capcom Unity were done the PS3 and I saw no issues with anything... but you just never really know, y'know?
> 
> @Lee - But Peter Molyneux has never been anything BUT a liar and a disappointment.



one of the reason I regret selling my 360... Since the Bayonetta fiasco I don't really like to go for the PS3 version of any game unless is a fighter ...


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

And don't forget about Skyrim, Malving.

And the HD Collection for Silent Hill messed up a lot on the PS3.

So it's really hard to judge.

I'm sure some publishers would be better at this... then again I would expect one of those publishers to be Bethesda or Konami, but alas...


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

SFxT was one of the last straws for me with Capcom, cuz of the 360 shit they pulled.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

The game is on my radar, but my radar is currently cummed on.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 28, 2012)

I saw two one and half hour streams on PS3, there didn't seem to be any problems, don't worry about Skyrim like problems, that just comes standard with Bethesda's custom GameBrio engine, happened in Oblivion, FO3, FO:NV and Skyrim.



Malvingt2 said:


> really like the MH vibe.. I might go with Archer class.



>Not going all out Conan



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBGOQ7SsJrw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm going to make a samurai.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

Xenoblade, The Last Story and Dragon's Dogma. 

Look, there goes my summer.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> I saw two one and half hour streams on PS3, there didn't seem to be any problems, don't worry about Skyrim like problems, that just comes standard with Bethesda's custom GameBrio engine, happened in Oblivion, FO3, FO:NV and Skyrim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't like to pick the same class in every game..Archer looks cool... screw swords, Axes and etc ....for now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Xenoblade, The Last Story and Dragon's Dogma.
> 
> Look, there goes my summer.


 Diablo III.


Look, there goes the rest of my adult life.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

@Chaelius - The problem comes in that Bethesda isn't the only people that have fucked up PS3 versions of multi-platform games, as mentioned previously. Sega for Bayonetta and Konami for Silent Hill HD Collection (and I hear Downpour doesn't perform too well either).

Not putting any of the blame on the PS3 or Sony, of course... it's just developers are lazy. They model their development closer to the 360/PC because it's easier and then try to port it directly over to the PS3.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Diablo III.
> 
> 
> Look, there goes the rest of my adult life.



You only have a few years left anyway, old man.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm not even...



That old...


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> @Chaelius - The problem comes in that Bethesda isn't the only people that have fucked up PS3 versions of multi-platform games, as mentioned previously. Sega for Bayonetta and Konami for Silent Hill HD Collection (and I hear Downpour doesn't perform too well either).
> 
> Not putting any of the blame on the PS3 or Sony, of course... it's just developers are lazy. They model their development closer to the 360/PC because it's easier and then try to port it directly over to the PS3.



No, I know, it's the shit that happens when a company can't be arsed to do proper multiplatform development, like SE with FF XIII or the examples you already mentioned(Fuck SH HD wat a lazy job all around), it's not something you have to worry with DD though, there might be some differences but MTFramework performs well on both, also a telltale sign of a fucked up port version is a company trying to hide it(Like Bethesda refusing to send PS3 review copies), since they did those streams with the PS3 version I'm not too worried, it won't be crippled or fucked up to the extent of Skyrim or Bayo.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

Tsk tsk, denial is such a sad thing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

I am worried tho..the PS3 factor and Capcom DLC's traps....but it is a risk I have to take..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm not. 

Well, I kinda am... but...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not even...
> 
> 
> 
> That old...


You're actually in a coma at the age of 88 now.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

Yup, my purchase of this game will depend on the bullshit that they pull with DLC. BUT DAT XENOBLADE


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

Don't worry, Ultros will pay for the best medicine money can buy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Uncle Ulty? 

Really? :33


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

They've already said there's going to be a lot of DLC.

They claim it's "robust" but... who cares.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 28, 2012)

They trapped me with Berserk DLC


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Krory said:


> They've already said there's going to be a lot of DLC.
> 
> They claim it's "robust" but... who cares.


 That just means three costumes for 9.99 instead of one custume for 3.99.

Or a special pack of two new maps with six new fetch quests.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm glad there's going to be DLC. I want more added to the game.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

What day does it come out for US? The 5th or 6th or summin like that?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> What day does it come out for US? The 5th or 6th or summin like that?



the 6th.. with all the power.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

I wonder what kind of DLC they will have? It'd take something really impressive to make me buy.

I've never bought DLC before. Shit's for kids.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

I blame you though Mal, cuz I wasn't as hyped bout this game. That and the fact that I dont have a game to play right now. At work, I was studying and researching this game (when I should have been helping the customers) and you made me want to get the PAL version right now, cuz it is gonna be the same shit as the NTSC-U right? If that is the case, I can play it now.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> They trapped me with Berserk DLC



They trapped me with the game looking OSSUM.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

It does look decent. But I am very skeptical.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder what kind of DLC they will have? It'd take something really impressive to make me buy.
> 
> I've never bought DLC before. Shit's for kids.



It's a game with a lot of customization options, shit's like a playground for Capcom to milk players, they already have the Golden Age Guts/Griffith armor and weapons, they'll probably have stuff like a DMC weapon pack, loads of extra outfits/armor, maybe new missions and locations further down the line.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

That's assuming the game doesn't just suck.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I blame you though Mal, cuz I wasn't as hyped bout this game. That and the fact that I dont have a game to play right now. At work, I was studying and researching this game (when I should have been helping the customers) and *you made me want to get the PAL version right now, cuz it is gonna be the same shit as the NTSC-U right? If that is the case, I can play it now.*


 yeah that is correct. NoA decided not to spend money in new VA's....also believe the hyped..


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

Aight, if I spend like 150+ hours in this game and it have shitty ending, I know where you live Mal.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Aight, if I spend like 150+ hours in this game and it have shitty ending, I know where you live Mal.


 wait!!! fair warning the Ending, I personally didn't like it.. but it was ok and not ME3 controversial...even GT review said something about the ending..felt rushed to me..


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's assuming the game doesn't just suck.



No, that's assuming the game sells.


Whether it sucks or not is kind of irrelevant, XIII-2 is still getting DLC.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

You played and beat it already Mal?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You played and beat it already Mal?


 yes Pal version, Imported and hacked the Wii..


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

Ah, alrighty then.


----------



## Krory (Mar 28, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> No, that's assuming the game sells.
> 
> 
> Whether it sucks or not is kind of irrelevant, XIII-2 is still getting DLC.



And Asura's Wrath.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> No, that's assuming the game sells.
> 
> 
> Whether it sucks or not is kind of irrelevant, XIII-2 is still getting DLC.


Nicely played.

Well I will get the game one day and find out myself.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 29, 2012)

Damnit, is there a way that I can block HoU section from showing up on the forum or some shit? I don't even wanna see it on my search or new post features.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2012)

Who even keeps the Naruto section open?


----------



## Esura (Mar 29, 2012)

I have no clue what the hell you all talking about.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 29, 2012)

I still post in some of the Naruto sections


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

So I started playing Castlevania: Curse of Darkness.


I remember this being the best PS2 Castlevania (not saying much). So far so good. I kinda want to buy a game, but I won't do it.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 29, 2012)

So went back to playing Demon's Souls, so I can plat that fucker, definitely better than Dark Souls, maybe it's the hub or map design, but there is something about that world that makes me want to revisit it a lot more than Dark.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

It's better because Dark Souls is gay.

Demon's Souls is heterosexual.



Or something like that.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So I started playing Castlevania: Curse of Darkness.
> 
> 
> I remember this being the best PS2 Castlevania (not saying much). So far so good. I kinda want to buy a game, but I won't do it.



Yeah it was a pretty good game. The familiar system was pretty fun. 

But this is neither a general RPG or an anime style game. Why you so stupid, CMX?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

It's an RPG.

You can level up.

/Case


I really like the familiar system, and the forging stuff. I always liked forging stuff and item creation. Gives me wood.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 29, 2012)

Castlevania Order of Ecclesia is my favorite one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

I liked that game, but didn't like the bosses.

I never finished it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> I know this have nothing to do with what you posted but that Imageepoch link reminded me. Where the hell is the Black Rock Shooter RPG that NISA was localizing? Did they drop it or something? It can't be any more wordy than other RPGs that NIS localizes.



Fuck if I know, haven't heard shit on that at all. In other news Aquapazza, the fighter Aquaplus and Examu are doing has a PV out.

[YOUTUBE]cDLWEH7puaI[/YOUTUBE]

The game's regular edition will cost 7,140 yen (about US$87), while the limited edition will cost 8,379 yen (US$102) and bundle a special soundtrack CD and stick card set. A special deluxe set will also bundle a "Rapbox Real Arcade Pro.V3 SAP" joystick controller with character art and cost 20,790 yen (US$253). Those who pre-order the game by the end of May will receive a special clear file with an original design. In addition to the new characters, the PlayStation 3 version's other updates include PLAYSTATION Network play support as well as new story, score attack, training, and gallery modes.

I felt lazy so I just copy-pasted that paragraph. Though this is only for Japan, no US release date on this as of yet.

More info


----------



## Esura (Mar 29, 2012)

Mura said:


> Fuck if I know, haven't heard shit on that at all. In other news, aquapazza, the fighter aquaplus and examu are doing has a PV out.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]cDLWEH7puaI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



I beaten you to this actually. I was trolling Kory with random shit in this thread and this news was actually one of the things I used.

I'm actually legitimately hyped about it though. I know I'm importing this and K-On! Parappa the Rapper-wannabe game. I was thinking about hitting up the PS3 version of Gal Gun too.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 29, 2012)

I do remember that post but this info just came out today. Oh well.


----------



## Esura (Mar 29, 2012)

Either way, good news is good. More anime fighters the better I say!

As of SFxTekken, I'm done with SF games and I'm embracing the anime styled fighting games like Blazblue and AH fully. Not that SFxTekken is bad but I'm tired of the tight links in BnBs and shit.

I also love SCV atm too.

I don't even want to review SFxTekken either. I think I'll just review Tales of Graces f instead.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Castlevania Order of Ecclesia is my favorite one.



But that's not how you spell Symphony of the Night....


----------



## Esura (Mar 29, 2012)

Order of Ecclesia is better than Symphony of the Night. I know its not a popular opinion but I stand by it 100%.

Its quite literally my favorite Castlevania game ever. Rondo of Blood is my second favorite.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> Order of Ecclesia is better than Symphony of the Night. I know its not a popular opinion but I stand by it 100%.
> 
> Its quite literally my favorite Castlevania game ever. Rondo of Blood is my second favorite.



Order of Ecclesia is a synonym for SOTN, I figured out that much... but what doesn't make sense is how can SOTN be better than SOTN? Was there a remake or something?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> *Order of Ecclesia is better than Symphony of the Night. I know its not a popular opinion but I stand by it 100%.*
> 
> Its quite literally my favorite Castlevania game ever. Rondo of Blood is my second favorite.


 I am in that same boat too and the Castlevania fan bases hated how hard Order of Ecclesia was. I didn't mind.. second run was epic.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am in that same boat too and the Castlevania fan bases hated how hard Order of Ecclesia was. I didn't mind.. second run was epic.



But SOTN wasn't all that hard at all. Who are you guys talking to? 

Okay, joke's over. Stop calling it Order of Eclairs!


----------



## Esura (Mar 29, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Order of Ecclesia is a synonym for SOTN, I figured out that much... but what doesn't make sense is how can SOTN be better than SOTN? Was there a remake or something?


OoE improves upon everything that made SotN good. 



Malvingt2 said:


> I am in that same boat too and the Castlevania fan bases hated how hard Order of Ecclesia was. I didn't mind.. second run was epic.



Huh? Order of Ecclesia isn't hard, at least compared to many other Castlevanias. Grinding will have you steamrolling through the game in no time.

But its nice to see another OoE fan.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 29, 2012)

Furious George said:


> But SOTN wasn't all that hard at all. Who are you guys talking to?
> 
> Okay, joke's over. Stop calling it Order of Eclairs!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiFJop4GWOw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> OoE improves upon everything that made SotN good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 a lot fo people cried about it.. I remember an article about that too.. If I can find it, I am going to post it.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 29, 2012)

Shanoa :3

I thing Order of Ecclesia is the best one too, the giant skeleton boss really got on my tits, most of the other bosses were smooth sailing.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 29, 2012)

Okay real talk time... so maybe I haven't actually played Order of Eclairs but do I really have to in order to know its not better than SOTN? The answer is no. Nothing is better than SOTN.  

I've been playing* Super Castlevania IV* on VC because that was supposed to be the best Castlevania ever too but it t'aint at all. Its not even in SOTN's league.

Quit yer' fibbin', all of you.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes, yes you do, OoE is that good, it's a lot more similar to SotN than IV is, so you'll probably like it better.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 29, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Okay real talk time... so maybe I haven't actually played Order of Eclairs but do I really have to in order to know its not better than SOTN? The answer is no. Nothing is better than SOTN.
> 
> I've been playing* Super Castlevania IV* on VC because that was supposed to be the best Castlevania ever too but it t'aint at all. Its not even in SOTN's league.
> 
> Quit yer' fibbin', all of you.



Alucard can't swing his sword in 8 different directions.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 29, 2012)

*GoNintendo 'End of day' thoughts - Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia is too hard? Go cry to Mommy!*



> Oh man, am I in heaven. Mr. Igarashi, you know how to make a great 2d game. I already like OoE better than PoR?and I really liked PoR! I?d love to play some more, but I have to be off to bed. Let?s hope for a quick, easy, and fun Thursday! I will catch you guys in just a few hours. Take care, gang?see you soon.
> 
> __________________________________
> 
> ...





found it..

Edit: Now I just need to find the article about the fans base.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> Order of Ecclesia is better than Symphony of the Night. I know its not a popular opinion but I stand by it 100%.
> 
> Its quite literally my favorite Castlevania game ever. Rondo of Blood is my second favorite.


Once again, Esura displays inferior taste in video games.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 29, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Alucard can't swing his sword in 8 different directions.



He makes up for it by having good stair walking skills and not moving around like a sloth with AIDS.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

BUT YOU CAN SHOOT THE WHIP IN ALL KINDS OF DIRECTIONS! 


Wait, Alucard can turn into a bat and fucking fly.


Wait, Alucard can turn into deadly mist and fly and kill things.


----------



## Esura (Mar 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *GoNintendo 'End of day' thoughts - Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia is too hard? Go cry to Mommy!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Order of Ecclesia is fake hard.


I don't like them bosses.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 29, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> Yes, yes you do, OoE is that good, it's a lot more similar to SotN than IV is, so you'll probably like it better.



Well when I getta 3DS I'll see. Til' then I'll assume you're wrong.  

And for the record Super Castlevania is a really good game. Great music and pretty challenging platforming. There's no shame in SOTN being much better than it. No one expects rubies to shine like diamonds.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

I might give Castlevania IV a shot, actually. 

But first I gotta beat this PS2 game. It's an RPG.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> BUT YOU CAN SHOOT THE WHIP IN ALL KINDS OF DIRECTIONS!
> 
> 
> Wait, Alucard can turn into a bat and fucking fly.
> ...



Alucard = easy mode

And there's the second half of the game. UPSIDE DOWN CASTLE


----------



## Furious George (Mar 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I might give Castlevania IV a shot, actually.
> 
> But first I gotta beat this PS2 game. *It's an RPG*.







Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> And there's the second half of the game. UPSIDE DOWN CASTLE



Upside down castle was awesome. What do you have against awesome twists?


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 29, 2012)

Superior Shanoa reporting in.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Alucard = easy mode
> 
> And there's the second half of the game. UPSIDE DOWN CASTLE


 Not sure if mad. 


Furious George said:


> Upside down castle was awesome. What do you have against awesome twists?


 First time I played and got the shitty ending.

Then I got into that upside-down castle and was like, " " all at the same time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 29, 2012)

The only thing that bothers me about Castlevania in general is what that fool did with the time line... Taking  CASTLEVANIA LEGENDS out it because is the main character is a woman... and because she beat Dracula first and she was the first Belmont..and then He killed this project with her ones again..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83bdT2dw-bk[/YOUTUBE]



> In the year 1666, around the time when the Countess resurrected Count Dracula via a portal, an unknown force resurrect *Sonia Belmont *from her grave. Now, Sonia Belmont set forth to the Castle Dracula once again


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 29, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Upside down castle was awesome. What do you have against awesome twists?



The locations got boring to look at after awhile. Preferred SCIV's stages.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj04oRO-0Ws[/YOUTUBE]



> Not sure if mad.



More bored than mad. Yeah sure I can single handedly solo the whole castle though the game gets easier as you go on. Which kinda kills any challenge.


----------



## Esura (Mar 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> The only thing that bothers me about Castlevania in general is what that fool did with the time line... Taking  CASTLEVANIA LEGENDS out it because is the main character is a woman... and because she beat Dracula first and she was the first Belmont..and then He killed this project with her ones again..
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83bdT2dw-bk[/YOUTUBE]



Yeah...that was pretty shitty. Poor reasonings all around.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The locations got boring to look at after awhile. Preferred SCIV's stages.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 29, 2012)

PoR right now is alright; playing it on an emu is annoying though. hopefully Ooe will be better have not started it yet, maybe the rom wasw= broke.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> First time I played and got the shitty ending.
> 
> Then I got into that upside-down castle and was like, " " all at the same time.



I blacked out and when I woke up my pants were wet.



Malvingt2 said:


> The only thing that bothers me about Castlevania in general is what that fool did with the time line... Taking  CASTLEVANIA LEGENDS out it because is the main character is a woman... and because she beat Dracula first and she was the first Belmont..and then He killed this project with her ones again..



No offense, but I don't know why people even care about the Castlevania timeline. 

I understand it a bit more for a series like Zelda where plot has become more important as the years go on but, seriously, who is playing Castlevania for story-telling? I just wanna hurt Dracula.



CrazyMoronX said:


> It was fun.
> 
> Sometimes fun trumps challenge.
> 
> It's best when a game is fun and challenging, but SoTN is the best due to pure fun levels.



I.... actually agree with this?  (what's wrong with you today CMX?)

More challenging does not necessarily make a game better. 

I love SOTN for the exploration, the art direction, sound effects, music, and just the little touches like the confessional booth.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj04oRO-0Ws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Mar 29, 2012)

LETS ROCK BABEH!!!

I got DMC HD early. Gamestop not going by the April 3rd date.


----------



## Riley (Mar 29, 2012)

DMC makes me wanna hurl 

Just another reason for me to hate the living shit out of Capcom.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 29, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I.... actually agree with this?  (what's wrong with you today CMX?)
> *
> More challenging does not necessarily make a game better. *
> 
> I love SOTN for the exploration, the art direction, sound effects, music, and just the little touches like the confessional booth.



Never said this to be the case. More have to do with that I essentially grew up with SCIV and I gotten used to the difficulty and all that jazz. While SoTN was fun for a little while, it kinda felt empty coming out of it since I just more or less level grinded the game to victory and sorta felt like, yay? I mean, Dracula went down like a chump instead of giving me problems and the inbetween of that sorta was as much. Which kinda explains why I enjoyed Rondo of Blood a bit more since that's the sort of difficulty I'm used to and when I beaten it I was more satisfied.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> LETS ROCK BABEH!!!
> 
> I got DMC HD early. Gamestop not going by the April 3rd date.



Tell us whats changed later if anything.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

I disagree with George just because. 


Yeah, SotN is easy. It's super easy if you exploit certain weapons. But the atmosphere, levels, music, variety, exploration, collection aspects all make it so fucking great. 

So great.

Trying to push your completion rate as high as possible.
Trying to get all them items.
Replaying all them different modes.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 29, 2012)

George time line in Castlevania matter....too many events and hits in different games...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

I never paid attention to any timeline.

I don't even know the story of these damn games outside of, "Go into that fucking castle, beat shit up, stop Dracula!"


----------



## Riley (Mar 29, 2012)

Anyone play Mega Man Zero Collection? Game is fucking awesome. They left in the blood from the jap version and everything. Just garsome graphics and then some.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 29, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Never said this to be the case. More have to do with that I essentially grew up with SCIV and I gotten used to the difficulty and all that jazz. While SoTN was fun for a little while, it kinda felt empty coming out of it since I just more or less level grinded the game to victory and sorta felt like, yay? I mean, Dracula went down like a chump instead of giving me problems and the inbetween of that sorta was as much. Which kinda explains why I enjoyed Rondo of Blood a bit more since that's the sort of difficulty I'm used to and when I beaten it I was more satisfied.



Eh, SOTN was the first Castlevania I've played and at the time (I was 11) it was challenging enough. So many times I felt like crying going through those Medusa heads in the clock tower. 

I must play Rondo of Blood next. That's another one that always gets a lot of recognition.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 29, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Eh, SOTN was the first Castlevania I've played and at the time (I was 11) it was challenging enough. So many times I felt like crying going through those Medusa heads in the clock tower.
> 
> I must play Rondo of Blood next. That's another one that always gets a lot of recognition.



I played SOTN through the Castlevania: Dracula X Chronicles game for PSP, so that was like a few years ago. And the Rondo of Blood remake for it was awesome. Not to mention you can unlock the original. So like 3 games for the price of one. It was kinda funny since while Richter Belmont in the remake looks as to be expected from someone back in the day, his previous version looks like frikkin Ryu from Street Fighter and the Vampire Killer has a damn mace at the end of the whip.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Riley said:


> Anyone play Mega Man Zero Collection? Game is fucking awesome. They left in the blood from the jap version and everything. Just garsome graphics and then some.


 Never heard of that.

Is that the one with Zero instead of Megaman?


----------



## Esura (Mar 29, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Tell us whats changed later if anything.



So far I only played some of DMC3 and...its ok.

Menus, cutscenes, and pretty much anything not involving the gameplay only outputs at 480p, which kind of sucks. However everything else not involving menus or cutscenes look pretty damn good. Solid framerate just like the originals as well.

I honestly don't know why they left the menus and cutscenes as is though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

I wish they'd make a new Castlevania game for the PS3.

There hasn't been one yet.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wish they'd make a new Castlevania game for the PS3.
> 
> There hasn't been one yet.



>Baiting people to bring up Lords of Shadow


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

You caught me.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 29, 2012)

.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 29, 2012)

they have LoS.... Still didn't it get like a 7, besides its a hack n slash not an adventure game.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 29, 2012)

I've never tried any 3D Castlevania games, I'll stick with my 2D


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

2D > 3D. Easy.

But it is possible to make a good 3D Castlevania. Just LoS wasn't it. It was just anohter action game with Castlevania elements.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 29, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I've never tried any 3D Castlevania games, I'll stick with my 2D



Not a bad idea.



CrazyMoronX said:


> 2D > 3D. Easy.
> 
> But it is possible to make a good 3D Castlevania. Just LoS wasn't it. It was just anohter action game with Castlevania elements.



Krory gon' get you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

The professional troll?


----------



## Byrd (Mar 29, 2012)

So whats the latest news on the RPG's


----------



## Furious George (Mar 29, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> So whats the latest news on the RPG's



Please try to stay on-topic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Latest news is that there is no news. RPGs are slowly devolving into action/adventure games with RPG elements.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2012)

LoS was one of the best action games this generation, and better then any 2D Castlevania game I've ever played.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 29, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> LoS was one of the best action games this generation, and better then any 2D Castlevania game I've ever played.



[YOUTuBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIgfiSzCy1o[/YOUTUBE] 

That will be all, crazy. Thank you.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2012)

What was wrong with Castlevania? LoS was epic and amazing adventure through a wonderful and dreadful world mixed with some of the most exciting fights to grace fighting (The last battle? The cook? Come on now) So what was bad about it good sir?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 29, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> What was wrong with Castlevania? LoS was epic and amazing adventure through a wonderful and dreadful world mixed with some of the most exciting fights to grace fighting (The last battle? The cook? Come on now) So what was bad about it good sir?



Not a bad game at all. Its just the level of praise you're giving it is ridiculous.  

You don't get to be called better then what are arguably some of the finest games in the industry by being just like every other 3D action game out there. *shrugs* 

There were moments playing LoS where I had to step back and marvel at the balls it took them to lift entire bosses(forget just gameplay mechanics) from other games. Plagiarism does not = better than 2D Castlevania.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 29, 2012)

LoS Good? the hell is going on? I left talking about real good/ great Castlevania games and came back to read that?..........


----------



## LMJ (Mar 29, 2012)

Esu, you gonna play Xenoblade? Anyone else gonna play?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Not a bad game at all. Its just the level of praise you're giving it is ridiculous.
> 
> You don't get to be called better then what are arguably some of the finest games in the industry by being just like every other 3D action game out there. *shrugs*
> 
> There were moments playing LoS where I had to step back and marvel at the balls it took them to lift entire bosses(forget just gameplay mechanics) from other games. Plagiarism does not = better than 2D Castlevania.



The 2D Castlevania games being carbon copies of each other with very little change. You expect me to praise the 2D ones when they are really all the same but not claim one of the best action games in recent years doesn't deserve the credit I'm giving it? Lolz no...

And really coming from you? "Game is a copy" yeah cause if you aren't 100% original you suck....retarded logic brah.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

I kinda like LoS up to a point.


But it wasn't very good in terms of a Castlevania game.


----------



## Esura (Mar 29, 2012)

Here is my Tales of Graces f review.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> Here is my Tales of Graces f review.


 Just what I imagined your site must be like: filled with underage womens.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 29, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> The 2D Castlevania games being carbon copies of each other with very little change. You expect me to praise the 2D ones when they are really all the same but not claim one of the best action games in recent years doesn't deserve the credit I'm giving it? Lolz no...



So you can't see the difference in a series repeating certain elements that were always in that series as opposed to stealing them from other games series? Really? Its the same thing to you?... I mean, cause' its not. 



> And really coming from you? "Game is a copy" yeah cause if you aren't 100% original you suck....retarded logic brah.



I'm not saying LoS sucks nor am I saying that a game has to be 100% original to be good. You're putting words in my mouth. What I am saying though is that taking elements from other games does not one of best games this generation equal.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Kinda makes me want to play. :33


Send me your copy, Esura. I swear I'll return it once I am finished.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 29, 2012)

lol I am about to start the game tonight, been working too much otherwise.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> Its not out yet brah.
> 
> That Graces f review is the longest review I've written yet. I really felt good about Graces f *and wanted to show it.*



The bold part and your choice of avy made me immediately think of this.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2012)

Furious George said:


> So you can't see the difference in a series repeating certain elements that were always in that series as opposed to stealing them from other games series? Really? Its the same thing to you?... I mean, cause' its not.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying LoS sucks nor am I saying that a game has to be 100% original to be good. You're putting words in my mouth. What I am saying though is that taking elements from other games does not one of best games this generation equal.



No, i wasn't saying they are the same. I was saying that the idea to praise a series for not evolving vs not praising a game for using COMMON elements in a action game and creating it's own world, characters, and atmosphere is silly. That's what I'm saying. 

And it uses elements that are common in action games. So are you saying God of War isn't considered one of the best action games this generation despite using elements from Legacy of Kain and Devil May Cry. Or that Bioshock isn't one of the best games this gen cause it borrows elements from System shock and...well every other shooter in the world. Or are you saying that Mass Effect isn't one of the best games out there after borrowing heavily from third person shooters before it? 

Come on now. Every game borrows elements from other games. It's silly to discredit the game as being one of the finest games this gen cause it borrows elements from other action games. The world, the characters, the atmosphere are all fined tuned and create a wonderful game. Dante's Inferno is a good example of borrowing elements from action games but not getting much right in anything else. From graphics to actual art style to horrible pacing to terrible level design. That's a good example of a game that borrows elements from other action games but fails in ever way. Castlevania LoS was a great action game.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 29, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> No, i wasn't saying they are the same. I was saying that the idea to praise a series for not evolving vs not praising a game for using COMMON elements in a action game and creating it's own world, characters, and atmosphere is silly. That's what I'm saying.



But the thing is no one is praising the earlier Castlevania games for not evolving. This is what we call a "strawman" argument. They are generally praised for being excellent.

BTW, I am not even getting into the fact that saying all of the 2D Castlevania games are carbon copies of each other is false anyway.... okay, in fact I am now.  So different are the 2D Castlevania's from each other that it splits the fanbase, dubbing some of them "Metroidvania" or whatever. 



> And it uses elements that are common in action games. So are you saying God of War isn't considered one of the best action games this generation despite using elements from Legacy of Kain and Devil May Cry. Or that Bioshock isn't one of the best games this gen cause it borrows elements from System shock and...well every other shooter in the world. Or are you saying that Mass Effect isn't one of the best games out there after borrowing heavily from third person shooters before it?



Okay, let's take this case-by-case... 

God of War is loved mainly for its huge bosses, brutal QTE's and Kratos. It happens to have combat similar to Devil May Cry but hardly a carbon-copy. 

The fact that Bioshock copied off of other FPSs to create its combat system is always a cause for complaint and NEVER the reason it is so wildly acclaimed. That would be the plot and the atmosphere. Also, its a spiritual successor to System Shock so that's hardly copying it.

Mass Effect I never really got into so I can't comment on.

And a key thing to take into account is that all of the games you mentioned were always the way they were. In other words, they didn't have a backlog of previous installments in a franchise that followed an entirely different kind of gameplay/combat, completely disregard that style and THEN went on to take elements from other games instead. There is a huge difference between all three of those games and LoS.



> Castlevania LoS was a great action game.



Maybe so, but I don't think its even close to... just about any 2D Castlevania I've played.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 29, 2012)

I liked LoS and I'm saying that as a fan of the old school Castlevania games. Hell, LoS might as well be a love letter to fans of SCIV cuz I was spotting shit that was serious throwback to that game.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 29, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I liked LoS and I'm saying that as a fan of the old school Castlevania games. Hell, LoS might as well be a love letter to fans of SCIV cuz I was spotting shit that was serious throwback to that game.



Would you say its* better* than any of the 2D Castlevania games you've played?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Of course he would. It was soooo epic.

It had an ice titan and QTEs.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 29, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Would you say its* better* than any of the 2D Castlevania games you've played?



Lets not go there. My favorite 2D being Super Castlevania IV and my favorite 3D is still Lament of Innocence. Though as a current gen 3D Castlevania game and especially since it was made by someone other than Konami, it was very good. The only thing it bugged me was some animations had me doing flash backs to GoW, such as the rolling animation. The other is the music. It's not as good. But everything else was fine.

This is still my favorite Castlevania tune.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1cDcnqlgrM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Vampire Killer is better.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCX7oDheTmo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Second best.


----------



## Esura (Mar 29, 2012)

LOL I can actually see what people are searching for in my blog and why did I get three people who put in "K on hentai"? 

Also had someone searching for a Neptunia Mk2 Shares FAQ on the blog for some reason too.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 29, 2012)

Esura, I wanna know if you've seen this before. This never gets old no matter how many times I see it.

[YOUTUBE]FwS2vsJveAM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Hentai perverts.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 29, 2012)

We were doing good today. WE WERE DOING GOOD TODAY!!!. damn it... >_>


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2012)

Furious George said:


> But the thing is no one is praising the earlier Castlevania games for not evolving. This is what we call a "strawman" argument. They are generally praised for being excellent.
> 
> BTW, I am not even getting into the fact that saying all of the 2D Castlevania games are carbon copies of each other is false anyway.... okay, in fact I am now.  So different are the 2D Castlevania's from each other that it splits the fanbase, dubbing some of them "Metroidvania" or whatever.
> 
> ...


When I'm talking about 2D castlevanias I'm talking about the ones after the original three. The GBA/DS ones are largely the same and are considered good-great. But they are very similar. Where's 3D Castlevania were never good, till LoS. LoS was the first good 3D but also one of the best Castlevania games in the end. 

Actually the combat is closer to Legacy of Kain then DMC. It just is quicker, closer to DMC. Even so, the battle system is VERY similar. You are right though, the QTE and boss battles is what the series builds on. As does the atmosphere and story in Castlevania LOS does. 

Bioshock is considered one of the best in it's department for it's shooting/atmosphere/story (Though I don't agree). The point being that it borrowed elements from other FPS. But it has it's own atmosphere and story, in which case is proving my point that LoS does the SAME thing....

And Castlevania 2D did the same thing with the Metroid idea.....dude you being funny right now. Usually you whoop me in these arguments but so far making this too easy. Castlevania dropped a lot of it's elements and picked up RPG elements in 2D games. Then as they progressed, the RPG elements become even more apparent. They also picked up some flaws such as fast amount of backtracking. Nobody in the world likes backtracking. So the new 2D castlevania games focus on gaining new weapons, leveling up, and killing things with those weapons while going through a rich fun world. LoS you kill monsters, get new weapons, and travel through a rich fun world. Yeah...dropped everything...come on 

I think LoS is on par with the best 2D Castlevania. Far better then any of the DS/GBA ones.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

mtf trollin' like a champ.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2012)

No, what you do is trolling. What I do is discussing


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

I just spit the facts. Take it or leave it.

Some people can't handle the unbridled truth.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 29, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> When I'm talking about 2D castlevanias I'm talking about the ones after the original three. *The GBA/DS ones are largely the same and are considered good-great.* But they are very similar. Where's 3D Castlevania were never good, till LoS. LoS was the first good 3D but also one of the best Castlevania games in the end.
> 
> Actually the combat is closer to Legacy of Kain then DMC. It just is quicker, closer to DMC. Even so, the battle system is VERY similar. You are right though, the QTE and boss battles is what the series builds on. As does the atmosphere and story in Castlevania LOS does.
> 
> ...


 Crazy... I dunno what to say, I am speechless..


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2012)

? Speechless about what? I always thought Castlevania as a overrated series to begin with. It took a good story with great atmosphere to get me to even give the series the attention it deserved. If it really did everything different then the original ones, then I guess I like the new direction far more then the old.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 29, 2012)

Aight, what's the topic tonight cuz CMX can't respond since he isnt at work anymore bout Castlevania?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVr_PzHj6L4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Aight, what's the topic tonight cuz CMX can't respond since he isnt at work anymore bout Castlevania?


 :nelsonlaugh


Curse of Darkness is a lot more fun than I remembered it being.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 30, 2012)

Leave for a couple of days and come back to five pages of shit that don't fall under anything that could remotely classify as on topic in this bitch.

You motherfuckers


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 30, 2012)

Sega has lost 7.1 billion yen(86.4 million dollars) for the fiscal year.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 30, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Actually the combat is closer to Legacy of Kain then DMC. It just is quicker, closer to DMC. Even so, the battle system is VERY similar. You are right though, the QTE and boss battles is what the series builds on. As does the atmosphere and story in Castlevania LOS does.



What difference does any of this make though?  



> Bioshock is considered one of the best in it's department for it's *shooting[.b]/atmosphere/story (Though I don't agree).*


*

BS. Complete and utter BS that anyone considered Bioshock the best in shooting.  




			The point being that it borrowed elements from other FPS.
		
Click to expand...


And that part of the game is always criticized negatively, just like I'm doing with LoS right now. 




			But it has it's own atmosphere and story, in which case is proving my point that LoS does the SAME thing....
		
Click to expand...


NOT EVEN CLOSE to the same extent though. Bioshock instantly became an example of some of the most clever story-telling ever in gaming and NO gaming world before it has ever immersed gamers the way Rapture did. I think stealing gameplay mechanics from other FPSs can be forgiven in that case. LoS had some cool areas and the plot was definitely a bit more meaty than what is typical for the series, but it was by no means anything to write home about. In that case the plagiarism stands out even more. 




			And Castlevania 2D did the same thing with the Metroid idea.....dude you being funny right now. Usually you whoop me in these arguments but so far making this too easy.
		
Click to expand...


Only in your mind are you gaining any headway here.  

But I'll cave a bit and say that you kind of have a point about the 2D Castlevania's stealing from Metroid. BUT I think the devil is in the details with that point. Namely that metroid-style exploration and backtracking lend themselves extremely well to the castle setting of the game. It works with the tone. SoTC-style bosses and QTE's do nothing of the sort and work against the tone. The additions are just sloppy... and I would maybe give it some credit if the QTE's were clever but they aren't. The game excels at nothing. Its a year and a half old and its already lost relevance.  




			They also picked up some flaws such as fast amount of backtracking. Nobody in the world likes backtracking.
		
Click to expand...


Have absolutely no problem with it. 




			So the new 2D castlevania games focus on gaining new weapons, leveling up, and killing things with those weapons while going through a rich fun world. LoS you kill monsters, get new weapons, and travel through a rich fun world. Yeah...dropped everything...come on 

Click to expand...


Okay, now you're just being silly. Taking every word I say incredibly literal =/= winning arguments.




			I think LoS is on par with the best 2D Castlevania. Far better then any of the DS/GBA ones.
		
Click to expand...


It really isn't though. But whatever. *


----------



## Furious George (Mar 30, 2012)

Been saving that response since the site went down, crazy. Hope you like it. 



Lee Min Jung said:


> Aight, what's the topic tonight cuz CMX can't respond since he isnt at work anymore bout Castlevania?





zenieth said:


> Leave for a couple of days and come back to five pages of shit that don't fall under anything that could remotely classify as on topic in this bitch.
> 
> You motherfuckers



Man, please....

Where is the sudden need for real discussion coming from?When has this thread EVER been on-topic?


----------



## Esura (Mar 30, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Where is the sudden need for real discussion coming from?When has this thread EVER been on-topic?



Unlike the FF thread, we are usually always on topic actually.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> Unlike the FF thread, we are usually always on topic actually.



Okay, then when has it ever been interesting? 

And this isn't even true. Plenty of times you guys go on about dvd box sets and promoting your kiddie-porn ring blog.


----------



## Esura (Mar 30, 2012)

Furious George said:


> *Okay, then when has it ever been interesting?*
> 
> And this isn't even true. Plenty of times you guys go on about dvd box sets and promoting your kiddie-porn ring blog.



Now that is what you meant to say since a few of you don't like what some of us talk about. That's ok, you don't have to post when we get the urge to discuss something that doesn't cater to your sensibilities. 

Also, that last line makes me sad. I can tell you haven't even clicked on my blog.  My Graces f and Asura's Wrath reviews got a lot of clicks (well a lot considering this blog isn't even a month old). 

And I did say _usually_ on topic.


----------



## Esura (Mar 30, 2012)

Mura said:


> Sega has lost 7.1 billion yen(86.4 million dollars) for the fiscal year.



Sometimes, I have dark urges. Sometimes...I had dreams about Sega going under for not making another Valkyria Chronicles for PS3. Oh the humanity!


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2012)

Mura said:


> Sega has lost 7.1 billion yen(86.4 million dollars) for the fiscal year.



Well shit, I expect a few good titles to be cancelled.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> Now that is what you meant to say since a few of you don't like what some of us talk about. That's ok, you don't have to post when we get the urge to discuss something that doesn't cater to your sensibilities.
> 
> Also, that last line makes me sad. I can tell you haven't even clicked on my blog.  My Graces f and Asura's Wrath reviews got a lot of clicks (well a lot considering this blog isn't even a month old).
> 
> And I did say _usually_ on topic.



I've clicked on it and vomited. Really need to tone down the "kawaii" in that place.

I haven't read your reviews because I haven't played Tales of Graces f or Asura's Wrath. 

Also, my off-topic posts> usual off-topic stuff here.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 30, 2012)

Off topic... I am playing that fucking Megamillions today!!! over $540 millions


----------



## Furious George (Mar 30, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Off topic... I am playing that fucking Megamillions today!!! over $540 millions



Dude, I would just save my money if I were you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

Damn, Sega sucks a fatty.


In terms of making money. Almost as bad as Sony.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Eal74lhRbbY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 30, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Dude, I would just save my money if I were you.


 $5 bucks on it will not hurt me...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

I've heard R. Saga 2 is the best one.


Hard to believe since R. Saga 3 is like one of the best games of all time.


Fuckin' game better get translated one of these damn days.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2012)

1 in 175,711,536 chance of winning go for it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

Buy me a ticket, too. :33

If it wins I will mail you my $5.00 along with 10% of the prize money.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 30, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> 1 in 175,711,536 chance of winning go for it.


 Yeah I know.. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Buy me a ticket, too. :33
> 
> If it wins I will mail you my $5.00 along with 10% of the prize money.


 lol no old man... NO!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've heard R. Saga 2 is the best one.
> 
> 
> Hard to believe since R. Saga 3 is like one of the best games of all time.
> ...



I've only played 1 and 2 myself.
[YOUTUBE]2t_kzfZKXls[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Mar 30, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> $5 bucks on it will not hurt me...



Eh, its cool so long as you don't make it a habit... People go overboard with that lottery nonsense. I know a bunch of burn-outs who play some form of it every day and have piss to show for it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 30, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Eh, its cool so long as you don't make it a habit... People go overboard with that lottery nonsense. I know a bunch of burn-outs who play some form of it every day and have piss to show for it.


 yeah I know. A lot of people spending $50 to $100 bucks in this Megamillions run. It is insane. I hardly go over $5 bucks if I played..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> yeah I know. A lot of people spending $50 to $100 bucks in this Megamillions run. It is insane. I hardly go over $5 bucks if I played..



Same chance to win as them despite the 100's they spend :3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah I know..
> 
> lol no old man... NO!


 Your loss. 


Unlosing Ranger said:


> I've only played 1 and 2 myself.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> Sometimes, I have dark urges. Sometimes...I had dreams about Sega going under for not making another Valkyria Chronicles for PS3. Oh the humanity!



lol well, dream come true in this case.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

You haven't experienced bliss until you're punching a monster, a lightbulb pops up on your head, then you bust out a fucking Golden Dragon Punch all the sudden.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You haven't experienced bliss until you're punching a monster, a lightbulb pops up on your head, then you bust out a fucking Golden Dragon Punch all the sudden.



Damn right 
[YOUTUBE]YS5UgRpVJk8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Byrd (Mar 30, 2012)

The joys of random "limit Breakers"... 

makes me miss the old games


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

Love me some Saga skill systems. 


It's disgusting that people actually list that as a reason they dislike the games.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 30, 2012)

CM

[YOUTUBE]_rNNKN7AhR8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

Get outta here with that Persona commercial.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 30, 2012)

Its an RPG game soon to come out, I ain't breakin' no rules.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

You mean it's a remake.

That game came out like 40 years ago.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 30, 2012)

Its still a game to come that is coming out.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 30, 2012)

What's with these ads?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]JurH-KfEW68[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]IpR_pj1uTII[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]7sxoAbeZyUA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Mar 30, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> What's with these ads?



Love that sig.  

On-topic: Thousand Year Door. Its whats for dinner.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Love that sig.
> 
> On-topic: Thousand Year Door. Its whats for dinner.



beat it yet?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

Nah, claymation octomonster did though. Ultros is unzappable.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 30, 2012)

How's Thousand Year Door going so far, George?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 30, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> beat it yet?





Death-kun said:


> How's Thousand Year Door going so far, George?



Haven't played it in a minute. Just beat Poshley Heights.

I am enjoying it alot. Saving major criticisms for the review. 

The Curse Chests are better than Ultros.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Off topic... I am playing that fucking Megamillions today!!! over $540 millions




Where you live Mal? It is 540 mill here too. Plus I love Payday.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 30, 2012)

Needs JRPG.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Go play Xenoblade.


----------



## Esura (Mar 30, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Its like you live in your own little world sometimes.


And that proves what? Its news friend, whether that's news you actually care about is a different story. My blog itself isn't cute and doesn't focus on cute.  So I guess andriassang or every other fucking site that reports on an Atelier game is all kawaii and shit.

Think before you type sometimes man. At least just say you didn't want to read it instead of making up some bullshit.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Fuck ya'll bout to go play some World Of Warcraft.


----------



## Esura (Mar 30, 2012)

I used to want to play WoW but not anymore.

Alrighty, I need my next game to sink some time into. Either Atelier Rorona, Agarest War Zero, or buy Sophie's schoolgirl costume in Graces f and go wild in that game.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> And that proves what? Its news friend, whether that's news you actually care about is a different story. My blog itself isn't cute and doesn't focus on cute.  So I guess andriassang or every other fucking site that reports on an Atelier game is all kawaii and shit.



You blog is full of kawaii pictures of anime girls in a long line. Whether its an image advertising a product or banners and what not seeing all of that does give your entire site a kawaii vibe. Its the way the site is formatted. There isn't anything necessarily wrong with that and I'm sure the people who are interested in your blog would expect that. I'm just giving my opinion. Just don't tell me there's nothing cute about it when they're clearly is. 



> Think before you type sometimes man. At least just say you didn't want to read it instead of making up some bullshit.



Hey Esura.... You really need to tone down the kawaii in that place.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Esura, go play Xenoblade.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 30, 2012)

I have a bad itching to go play some Monster Hunter or Dragon Warrior Monsters.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Esura, play Xenoblade.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 30, 2012)

^Anyway, Esura, follow this guy's advice. I'm thinking that my ball-busting antics are beginning to get to you.


----------



## Esura (Mar 30, 2012)

Furious George said:


> See its funny because *anime is your life* and I'm speaking your language....





Wrong. Mura can probably tell you better than I, but I rarely watch much anime in comparison to how many games I play although I do enjoy animes a lot and I'm not nearly as picky about my animes choices like the lot of you.

I'm so far behind in animes its not even funny. Shit you not, I just recently watched Haruhi.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Esura go play Xenoblade.


----------



## Esura (Mar 30, 2012)

See...that would be actually funny if the game was actually OUT in the US. I already have the damn game preordered.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 30, 2012)

OOOOO so you gonna jack your mom's wii then?


----------



## Esura (Mar 30, 2012)

I own the only Wii in the house.

My mom actually offered to trade her 360 with me for my Wii since she likes the Wii mote better but I declined. I was playing No More Heroes and just letting my mind get blowed out.

Unlike many in this thread....I actually like my Wii.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 30, 2012)

I like my Wii too. It's nice and big


----------



## LMJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh ya, your mom has the 360 so no Vesperia for you.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 30, 2012)

Wii's alright. If not for the core first-party series and VC I would have to consider it a waste of money though.


----------



## Esura (Mar 30, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I like my Wii too. It's nice and big


?

I'm not getting the joke. Wiis aren't big.

Oh, and did you read my Tales of Graces f review? I think I'm getting better at the reviewing shtick than I've been doing.

Oh, and yes I'll do it for you. I would of replied but my PMs is acting up.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Oh ya, your mom has the 360 so no Vesperia for you.



I hate you.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 30, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I like my Wii too. It's nice and big



I guess our little LoS convo is done then?


----------



## Esura (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes, and now we are talking about No More Heroes.

I love this game so fucking much, pretty much almost more than killer7. Truly one of Suda51's gems. The only Suda game to get a sequel too.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Holy Fuck, Game Of Thrones S2 soooooooooooooo damn soon. :swoon
And Fate S2

Also Mura, which of these you gonna watch this season?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 31, 2012)

The world is conspiring against me finishing my replay of Legend of the Dragoon. After finishing the fight with Lenus and Regole the game wouldn't load the next scene and nothing I did to try and fix the disk worked so I ordered a new copy of the game and despite the game being four disks and it being highly improbably for both copies to have problems on that same spot, the new one messed up right after the fight too. I'm suspecting that it has to be the save now, though I've never seen corruption of this sort. The only times my datas been corrupted before, the save just doesn't work period.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yes, and now we are talking about No More Heroes



Silly weeaboo. you're not Crazy.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Mura is going to watch all of them...like a boss.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 31, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The world is conspiring against me finishing my replay of Legend of the Dragoon. After finishing the fight with Lenus and Regole the game wouldn't load the next scene and nothing I did to try and fix the disk worked so I ordered a new copy of the game and despite the game being four disks and it being highly improbably for both copies to have problems on that same spot, the new one messed up right after the fight too. I'm suspecting that it has to be the save now, though I've never seen corruption of this sort. The only times my datas been corrupted before, the save just doesn't work period.



Its a sign. You should be playing Thousand Year Door instead.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Silly weeaboo. you're not Crazy.



So I'm now a weeaboo. Yay. Whats next? Horse fucker? Woman killer?

So this is Gamefaqs now or something?

You lucky that its technically my birthday right now (12:06 AM EST) or I would of said something fierce.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

I know Mura is a beast, but even he is mortal.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Trust, he'll watch all of them. He is to animes what I am to hentai.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 31, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Its a sign. You should be playing Thousand Year Door instead.


As if I have money or time to be doing that. I still have SOTC to play, am doing a full replay of Dragon Age: Origins since I finally bought DA2, still playing Dark Souls(which I haven't touched in a long time), fairly recently got Deus Ex: Human Revolution, God of War III(my roommate only recently got a PS3) and Fallout: New Vegas. I have so much gaming to do, I won't be free for quite awhile. When I'm done with those games, Thousand Year Door won't be anywhere near the top of my list in next things to play.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Lawls, also I bought tickets for the 600 million lottery today. Ill buy you a new comp Esu if I win.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> So I'm now a weeaboo. Yay. Whats next? Horse fucker? Woman killer?



Anything else you'd like to fess' up to?



> So this is Gamefaqs now or something?



No this is the Gaming Department of narutoforums.com. 



> You lucky that its technically my birthday right now (12:06 AM EST) or I would of said something fierce.



Happy Birthday! What's your plans?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

I just dont like the 79999 -_-


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lawls, also I bought tickets for the 600 million lottery today. Ill buy you a new comp Esu if I win.


I hate lottery.

I spent 10 hours of my life selling Mega Millions to people. I hate lottery players. 


Furious George said:


> Anything else you'd like to fess' up to?


Forgot, sarcasm is hard to pull off on computer.

I'm not a weeaboo.



> No this is the Gaming Department of narutoforums.com.


So leave that Gamefaq bullshit outside.





> Happy Birthday! What's your plans?


Absolutely nothing. I'm just glad to be alive for another year.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> I hate lottery.
> 
> I spent 10 hours of my life selling lottery to people. I hate lottery players.
> 
> ...



Where dat tittie bar at?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 31, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> As if I have money or time to be doing that. I still have* SOTC *to play, am doing a full replay of Dragon Age: Origins since I finally bought DA2, still playing Dark Souls(which I haven't touched in a long time), fairly recently got Deus Ex: Human Revolution, God of War III(my roommate only recently got a PS3) and Fallout: New Vegas. I have so much gaming to do, I won't be free for quite awhile. When I'm done with those games, Thousand Year Door won't be anywhere near the top of my list in next things to play.




So wait this would be your first time ever playing SOTC?

Dude, forget what I said. The LoD malfuntion was actually a sign that you should be playing one of the best games to ever grace the PS2. You're gonna love that.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

I got titties on my 18th birthday. Now on my 22nd birthday I'm just going to relax at the house, maybe watch some anime on Hulu Plus or something or talk about life with my father.

Fun fact, my father is the reason I like animes and games and introduced me to that. He gets me.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Lawls, talk about life. I tried that once with my father, shit went on til like 4am. /sigh ain't doing that again. I think I might hit up some of my Korean dramas tonight. Now which one to watch tonight?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> IForgot, sarcasm is hard to pull off on computer.
> 
> I'm not a weeaboo.



Sure you are.



> So leave that Gamefaq bullshit outside.



But you ARE a weeaboo.

And didn't I used to say "you're like a gamefaqs user" when you first got here? I'd appreciate it if you came up with your own material. 





> Absolutely nothing. I'm just glad to be alive for another year.



Lame.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 31, 2012)

Furious George said:


> So wait this would be your first time ever playing SOTC?
> 
> Dude, forget what I said. The LoD malfuntion was actually a sign that you should be playing one of the best games to ever grace the PS2. You're gonna love that.


I know I'm going to. I've been procrastinating playing it forever though, just like I procrastinated finishing Okami forever. I only finished it like a week ago despite starting it like five months ago. Loved the game(its in my top 10 all time), just had so many new games to play and things to do in real life I just got really distracted. My best friend said its a short game so I'll probably play most of it on my next day off.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

What hour were you born Esu?


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lawls, talk about life. I tried that once with my father, shit went on til like 4am. /sigh ain't doing that again. I think I might hit up some of my Korean dramas tonight. Now which one to watch tonight?


You watch soaps too? 


Furious George said:


> Sure you are.


But I am not. A weeaboo is pretty much another way of calling someone a Japanophile. I am not, considering I don't think I'm Japanese and I don't care for Japan as a whole beyond their media and their pre Meiji-era history (I love samurais). My primary interest in that country is animes, games, mangas, hentais, and their porn...and anything related to samurais. I don't even like the Japanese language. Hell I prefer English dubs over subs. I think their culture is a bit uptight for me.



> But you ARE a weeaboo.


But you ARE Lexington Steele.

Just because someone says it is so, doesn't make it so if it contradicts facts.



> And didn't I used to say "you're like a gamefaqs user" when you first got here? I'd appreciate it if you came up with your own material.


I'd appreciate if you hop off and go pester someone else.



> Lame.


I'm a chill guy, what can I say?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 31, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I know I'm going to. I've been procrastinating playing it forever though, just like I procrastinated finishing Okami forever. I only finished it like a week ago despite starting it like five months ago. Loved the game(its in my top 10 all time), just had so many new games to play and things to do in real life I just got really distracted. My best friend said its a short game so I'll probably play most of it on my next day off.



How do you think Okami stacks up against the Zelda games? It always gets compared to them...


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Ammy is a pretty cute bitch.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 31, 2012)

Furious George said:


> How do you think Okami stacks up against the Zelda games? It always gets compared to them...


You've seen my top 25 before(unikgamer). I have it ranked above OoT and WW but below MM and ALttP. I'll try to muster up a review on it in the next few days.





Esura said:


> Ammy is a pretty cute bitch.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> But I am not. A weeaboo is pretty much another way of calling someone a Japanophile. I am not, considering I don't think I'm Japanese and I don't care for Japan as a whole beyond their media and their pre Meiji-era history (I love samurais). My primary interest in that country is animes, games, mangas, hentais, and their porn...and anything related to samurais. I don't even like the Japanese language. Hell I prefer English dubs over subs. I think their culture is a bit uptight for me.
> 
> 
> But you ARE Lexington Steele.
> ...



Weaboo talk. 




> I'd appreciate if you hop off and go pester someone else.



Awww, "hop off"! Its almost like you're trying to be hood on the internet or something! 
pek

And I'll probably pester you a bit longer. You're making it extra fun tonight.  Seriously though, stop stealing my lines.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

I have prob seen more Kdramas than anime/american tv shows/etc. I am watching a family type series this season. Shit is good. So many characters but they tie so well together and have amazing interactions between each other.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 31, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> You've seen my top 25 before(unikgamer). I have it ranked above OoT and WW but below MM and ALttP. I'll try to muster up a review on it in the next few days.



I'll try to ignore the OoT decision and anticipate your review anyway.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Are you part Korean or something?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Nope, but I grew up with a lot of Korean friends, and have many throughout this day. I wish my Uni, Purdue has Korean as a language because I would have taken that, instead of getting my Japanese minor. . My Korean isn't too bad, but I wish I could have strengthened it.


----------



## Krory (Mar 31, 2012)

Wait, so the weaboo is trying to claim he's not a weaboo?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

One of these days I will hit up Urban Dictionary and see what "weaboo" means.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

OMFG OMFG OMFG!!!

Fate/Zero is on fucking Hulu Plus! YES!!! YESS!!!!!!!

It has like all the current animes and all that shit. Fuck Netflix. :/


----------



## Krory (Mar 31, 2012)

I would think a real "weaboo" would actually know about the word "animes" so maybe Jorge was wrong...


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Nope, but I grew up with a lot of Korean friends, and have many throughout this day. I wish my Uni, Purdue has Korean as a language because I would have taken that, instead of getting my Japanese minor. . My Korean isn't too bad, but I wish I could have strengthened it.


Oh, nice. 



Lee Min Jung said:


> One of these days I will hit up Urban Dictionary and see what "weaboo" means.



To Kory and George, a weeaboo would be someone liking anything related to Japan in their underdeveloped minds.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> OMFG OMFG OMFG!!!
> 
> Fate/Zero is on fucking Hulu Plus! YES!!! YESS!!!!!!!
> 
> It has like all the current animes and all that shit. Fuck Netflix. :/



Wait, have you not seen Fate/Zero yet? I will neg your ass if you haven't.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

I stopped at episode five. I need to rewatch it now....but in HD. 

Hopefully they have K-On!! on this bitch. The Blu-rays haven't released on them yet.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 31, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I know Mura is a beast, but even he is mortal.



Underestimating me.

lol but seriously I'll be watching most of those. Let me run it down for you.

Saint Seiya Omega
Uchuu Kyoudai
Queen?s Blade: Rebellion
Yurumates 3D
ZETMAN
Kore wa Zombie Desu ka? OF THE DEAD
Medaka Box
Recorder to Randoseru Re
Sengoku Collection
Sankarea
Acchi Kocchi
Natsuiro Kiseki
Accel World
Upotte!!
Fate/Zero 2nd Season
Nazo no Kanojo X
Kuroko no Basuke
Phi Brain: Kami no Puzzle 2
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia
Lupin the Third: Mine Fujiko to Iu Onna
Haiyore! Nyaruko-san
Jormungand
Sakamichi no Apollon
Tsuritama
Eureka Seven Astral Ocean
Shining Hearts ~Shiawase no Pan~
Hyouka
AKB0048


28 new series to add to my list. Good thing too since I just finished off like 15 series this past season.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

I must watch Rebellion! 

They have Nisemongetari on this bitch too. And Madoka! How the fuck did they do that? 

Praise be to Hulu Plus.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 31, 2012)

Don't you dare watch nisemonogatari before Bakemonogatari esura.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

But...but it doesn't have Bakemangatari.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

LOL there is a Persona 4 parody porn out called Perofella.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 31, 2012)

Dammit, I thought you were gonna use your income tax for that or something. Buying a new computer is what I think you said.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Dat Eureka Seven 
Dat F/Z Season 2 
Dat Uchuu Kyoudai 
Dat Zetman 
Dat Sankarea 
Dat Accel World  fucking sunrise
Dat Nazo no Kanojo X ....maybe
Dat Tasogare Otome X Amnesia....maybe
Dat Sakamichi no Apollon .... fucking Cowboy Bebop it up
AMG Tsuritama be looking so pretty
Dat Hyouka...maybe


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 31, 2012)

I just read the first four chapters of Hyouka's Light novels. Pretty interesting thus far and it looks like it'll get better.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Mura said:


> Dammit, I thought you were gonna use your income tax for that or something. Buying a new computer is what I think you said.



I had originally planned on getting both a HDTV and a laptop but I used it just for a HDTV instead and a bunch of PS3 games, like Graces f. Instead of buying a laptop I decided to pay off a bunch of bills in advance.

My TV is soooo gorgeous. It was worth it. My anime laptop can wait.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

You rocking 720, 1080 native or true 1080?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> I had originally planned on getting both a HDTV and a laptop but I used it just for a HDTV instead and a bunch of PS3 games, like Graces f. Instead of buying a laptop I decided to pay off a bunch of bills in advance.
> 
> My TV is soooo gorgeous. It was worth it. My anime laptop can wait.



Thats fine, sounds good to me. I'm gonna go to bed, talk to you guys later.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

OH SHIT? Rurouni Kenshin is out?


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You rocking 720, 1080 native or true 1080?


720p actually.



Mura said:


> Thats fine, sounds good to me. I'm gonna go to bed, talk to you guys later.



Good night, have sweet dreams about Yui and Mio together...or whatever, or money.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 31, 2012)

OVA of the Kyoto Arc. First episode of it was subbed today. Dammit, I thought I was going to bed....

lol esura. I want to have dreams about Rias Gremory. Look her up and you'll know why.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Wait, the live action movie?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Nah, the remake OVA of the Kyoto Arc. Fucking shit, didnt know it was out. Time to 1080 this bitch up.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 31, 2012)

No, they remade an anime OVA of the Kyoto arc. Felt pretty rushed to me but whatever, I'll keep on watching it. Only one more episode of it in anycase.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Ya, I was confused on how they are gonna do the whole Kyoto Arc in 2 OVA's


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Why are they remaking Rurouni Kenshin again?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Cuz it needed to be done....IN HD. Although they needed to complete the series with the Jinchuu Arc instead of just remaking the Kyoto Arc over again.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok, I decided on my game to work on.

I know I'm going to regret the living fuck out of this but...Persona 4 here I come.

Or Persona 3. I dunno. One of them.

Or maybe Tales of the Abyss 3D....I dunno.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Honestly I didn't read any of that, all I saw pop out was Persona 4, so IDGAF bout anything else you just posted lol. Get it done, play the damn game. /swoon over Chie.

Inb4 P4 isn't dark enough like 1 or 2, or isn't really a "Persona" game bullshit, stfu, don't listen to them and play the game Esu.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Honestly I didn't read any of that, all I saw pop out was Persona 4, so IDGAF bout anything else you just posted lol. Get it done, play the damn game. /swoon over Chie.
> 
> Inb4 P4 isn't dark enough like 1 or 2, or isn't really a "Persona" game bullshit, stfu, don't listen to them and play the game Esu.



Well I _did_ play Persona 4 before (it was my second SMT game I ever played, first being Devil Survivor 1), and 3 FES and I prefer them to the first and the second. My only issues with the games were how _long_ they were thus I never got to finish them. 

But since I'm rusty like Gary Oaks, can you give me some tips on how to get through the game in the most efficient way possible?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Lawls, you say too long, then I look at you and Tales of Graces F and


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Also, don't be dumb and ever go to sleep in your bed unless you have to, you want to make sure you get the most out of each day, trying to max out all social links by the end of the game. There is a max social link guide out somewhere on teh net that can help you with that. Always try a progress with someone each day, and at night, either get a part time job or talk to Nanoko/Dojima for the links too.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lawls, you say too long, then I look at you and Tales of Graces F and



I've said Tales of Graces f was long as well. 

I prefer shorter RPGs nowadays. I've actually finished more RPGs this gen than I ever had before.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Also, don't be dumb and ever go to sleep in your bed unless you have to, you want to make sure you get the most out of each day, trying to max out all social links by the end of the game. There is a max social link guide out somewhere on teh net that can help you with that. Always try a progress with someone each day, and at night, either get a part time job or talk to Nanoko/Dojima for the links too.



Link em to me pretty please. I'll use my PSP as a mini FAQ reader since my PC is...far away from my gaming nirvana center.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Like...whats the point of maxing everything out? It nets you the true end?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Getting Links maxed out does a couple of things. It allows you to create/fuse more persona to create better ones. Also, depending on the level of the social link, it will net you extra exp when you fuse them, giving them extra levels, stats, and abilities. Also, for the social links that relate to your party members, the higher the levels, the extra battle abilities they get for you in battle. Some good shit like the ability to live from a mortal hit that would otherwise kill you in battle, perform other special attacks. It also increase your relationship with each of the people esp if you wanna do some waifu stuff with the girl of your choice, if you decide to date her later on and such. Opens up other conversation options and story lines for each of the characters.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh...ok.

Tommorow morning I'm going to go to town on this game. Well, lets get ready for the extremely long intro.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

But it is Animu.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Did you ever play Persona 3? Had it not been for P4 Arena I would of played P3FES first to get it out the way.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol fine fine. What you should do is be pro and play the game while watch the series in tandem. So after the first like 5 hours of the game, you should watch the first episode of P4.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Or I could rush through the game then watch Persona 4 anime.

I'm going to abuse the shit out of FAQs. I wonder if there is some sort of FAQ reading mod for PSPs.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

There is a text viewer for PSPs?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

If you mod your psp. Legally, dunno, but you can do so much more shit with your psp if it is modded. Actually there is a PDF reader for psp, that can read txt files as well.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Also, later in the game you will get this feature called Arcana Chance that can pop up after each battle at the end, that brings up a social type card and flips the card and gives different effects depending on the type of card and the position of the caard when it stops. Sometimes, some of them are worth it and useful and some are better to just cancel out and not take a chance, here is a list of em


----------



## Furious George (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> To Kory and George, a weeaboo would be someone liking anything related to Japan in their underdeveloped minds.



Well, I never! 

Option 1). Post an "


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 31, 2012)

And to change topic (for once), Radiant Historia was worth the cash.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 31, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> And to change topic (for once), Radiant Historia was worth the cash.



I probably should get around to replaying that... I only gotten as far as when you first two teammates are killed


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 31, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> I probably should get around to replaying that... I only gotten as far as when you first two teammates are killed



The bad endings in this game make the bad endings in Fate/Stay Night look generous. Minus the brutality. I like how you can intentionally fuck over the country + the world once they give you the option.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 31, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> And to change topic (for once), Radiant Historia was worth the cash.



Of course it was worth the cash. Radiant Historia is an amazing game.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm starting to wonder if Kid Icarus: Uprising qualifies as an RPG. There isn't any kind of leveling system, but it has lots of weapon customization and powers you can choose between. If it could be an RPG, I think it'd be classified as an Action RPG.

Also, I'm thinking of buying Dragon Crystal (originally for Game Gear) off of the 3DS eShop, I'm wondering if it's worth it. If Dragon Warrior Monsters or Pokemon finally got onto the eShop, I'd buy them in a heartbeat.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> And to change topic (for once), Radiant Historia was worth the cash.



Yer damn right it was worth the cash... I actually emulated it (put it on my Acekard so I could play it on my DSi XL ) because I couldn't find it anywhere, then a few months later I saw one new copy sitting on a shelf in my local mom & pop shop.  I didn't buy it, though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 31, 2012)

I never looked at any of the trailers but I was kinda expecting it to be Legend of Zelda-ish in a way.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 31, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The bad endings in this game make the bad endings in Fate/Stay Night look generous. Minus the brutality. I like how you can intentionally fuck over the country + the world once they give you the option.



 seriously

I need to finish this up as well a Jean D Arc


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

This is that Persona 4 thread now.

I'm going to post my updates. Esura Aira is the name of my MC.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Also Jean D' Arc was amazing.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Holy fucking cracker shit this game looks horrible on my TV.

Oh well, I'm stuck with it, cause I'm sure as hell not hooking back up my SDTV.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Scratch it, I think I'm going to wait til P4 Golden to play on Vita.

Got so bad in Teddie's world thing the game lost input. 

Sorry Lee, I'm going to Tales of the Abyss 3D or Xenoblade when it comes out. I even went out and bought a new fucking controller and all that shit for P4. I'm sad. I would of actually bothered to hook up my SDTV if...I had room for it. 

Speaking of room...I need a bigger game shelf.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Alrighty...dammit why do Tales game have to start off so fucking slow man? 

Oh lordy be. I hate you Luke, I hate you.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 31, 2012)

"Turn on Wii" "Xenoblade"


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

But fuck.....Luke von Fable sucks dick. I swear to god.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> you love it that much ah? it is going to be interesting who is going to win RPG of the year "2012" btw I am playing Xenoblade to kill high level monsters and new ares yet to find. Currently level 82


Yes I do. Despite the obnoxious dungeons I constantly bitch about, I can honestly say the game felt complete (not a jab at FFXIII-2...somewhat). I see why Raidou loves it so much too, albeit for somewhat different reasons.

I played Graces f so much that my niece hums the opening theme.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xl5GEfPIKkM[/YOUTUBE]

How long did it take you to finish Xenoblade?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

70 hours w/o side shit to do, so a good like 140 to complete with all side objectives.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yes I do. Despite the obnoxious dungeons I constantly bitch about, I can honestly say the game felt complete (not a jab at FFXIII-2...somewhat). I see why Raidou loves it so much too, albeit for somewhat different reasons.
> 
> How long did it take you to finish Xenoblade?


 100+ hours.. I did a lot fo side quest, in fact I am doing a high level one right now. It seem a epic monsters is going to show up. My clock is 114:28 right now.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> 70 hours w/o side shit to do, so a good like 140 to complete with all side objectives.





Malvingt2 said:


> 100+ hours.. I did a lot fo side quest, in fact I am doing a high level one right now. It seem a epic monsters is going to show up. My clock is 114:28 right now.



Ah, this will take for...ever.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 31, 2012)

I am drooling. Need a good reason to play my Wii, beat SS and loved it though.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

I've yet to finish Skyward Sword. I got bored. Would probably finish it eventually though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 31, 2012)

My Sharla looks so cute. I should take a picture and show you guys.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> My Sharla looks so cute. I should take a picture and show you guys.



Go ahead. 

Off topic though, but why is my K-On! review the most popular review on my blog? My views have kind of boosted in general but its just relegated to K-On!. 

So, could you have Sharla in her undies while she fight?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> Go ahead.
> 
> Off topic though, but why is my K-On! review the most popular review on my blog? My views have kind of boosted in general but its just relegated to K-On!.
> 
> So, could you have Sharla in her undies while she fight?





not my picture.. but somewhat yeah Esura.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 31, 2012)

Will I despise that furball as much as my mind leads me to believe I will?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 31, 2012)

Omg!!! this damn game... a soon night hit in area I am, a secret monsters came from nowhere level 93... I didn't have a chance..


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 31, 2012)

Does it happen often? can you save at overwordl or not. Last Story looks cool too, kinda like zelda, saw it in NP.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

You know what I really want to play? Mugen Souls and that Witch game from NIS. That moe bitch in Mugen Souls do a Spirit Bomb and have an attack called Moe Kill. I must get my hands on that asap.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Omg!!! this damn game... a soon night hit in area I am, a secret monsters came from nowhere level 93... I didn't have a chance..



weakling. 


Esura said:


> You know what I really want to play? Mugen Souls and that Witch game from NIS. That moe bitch in Mugen Souls do a Spirit Bomb and have an attack called Moe Kill. I must get my hands on that asap.



What witch game from NIS?


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

It's A Wonderful World is such a shitty name compared to The World Ends With You. I'm glad they changed it to that...although they really didn't have a choice though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 31, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> Does it happen often? can you save at overwordl or not. Last Story looks cool too, kinda like zelda, saw it in NP.


 Yes you can save in the over world. Now it doesn't happen often but special monsters appear in different areas at different time and weather. "rain,sunny,hot,thunderstorm"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> weakling.


 Hey!!! screw you.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> It's A Wonderful World is such a shitty name compared to The World Ends With You. I'm glad they changed it to that...although they really didn't have a choice though.


Know what else is shitty your signature, you should change it.
Maybe I should call the FBI or something.
I'll say it again. What witch game from NIS?


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Know what else is shitty your signature, you should change it.
> Maybe I should call the FBI or something.
> I'll say it again. What witch game from NIS?



Call them, so they can laugh at your ass. I guess laws completely escape your mind eh?

And I'm talking about The Witch and the Hundred Knights.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Lets stay off topic and answer the question of what you all are going to  do for April Fools day.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Work. Like I always do on a Sunday.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

No Aprils fool shit on your 'rents or siblings?


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Nope, I'm beyond all that Tom foolery.

And I would wreck those girls in your sig. Wreck em.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2012)

I actually prefer It's A Wonderful World to The World Ends With You. I feel like IAWW is a better homage to the main message of the game than TWEWY is.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Aight, fixed my sig for you Esu. I think this will work better.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

So Abyss doesn't end all roses and sunshine for Luke like Asbel in Graces f huh?


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Aight, fixed my sig for you Esu. I think this will work better.



They are singing me happy birthday. 

They...they are asking me to tap it. To tap it something fierce. 

Where is you getting all these random Asian girl pics from anyways?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> So Abyss doesn't end all roses and sunshine for Luke like Asbel in Graces f huh?



Oh no


*Spoiler*: __ 



he essentially becomes some conglomerate of Luke & Asch but whoever made the ending decided to be cryptic about it. Kinda bullshit when only until the end when everyone seemingly cares for him.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wait...what?
> 
> So the entire game is a debbie downer? Lame.



Considered one of the best Tales games besides Vesperia (Vesperia's a better game btw) and people who are clearly out their minds consider Graces to be one of the weakest Tales games. Which is bullshit since people obviously forgot that Tempest exists as well as Symphonia 2.

And I've seen some real hate for Xillia from importers. They _*really*_ don't like Jude as the lead.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Makes me wonder why you are not part of the Cute Asian Girls FC, Esura.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

I am apart of that FC already. I'm actually apart of _many_ fanclubs, including some Hinata Hyuga ones. I just stop actually participating in them heavily but I'm still listed as a member.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Considered one of the best Tales games besides Vesperia (Vesperia's a better game btw) and people who are clearly out their minds consider *Graces to be one of the weakest Tales games.* Which is bullshit since people obviously forgot that Tempest exists as well as Symphonia 2.
> 
> And I've seen some real hate for Xillia from importers. They _*really*_ don't like Jude as the lead.





That's the dumbest shit I've ever read.


I still liked what I've played of Abyss on PS2 though. Maybe not nearly as much as Graces f though. Abyss on 3DS seems...off for some reason. 

I've lost the mood to actually play Abyss again now knowing that it ends on a stupid note. Its why I haven't started ME3 yet either. I don't like stupid endings.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Fuck been watching this Kdrama nonstop all day. Someone make me stop. Shit is addicting.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 31, 2012)

Each time I listen to Snake Eater.. It re insures me why MGS 3 is the best Metal Gear Game


----------



## Furious George (Mar 31, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Each time I listen to Snake Eater.. It re insures me why MGS 3 is the best Metal Gear Game



Testify, brother.  

Though I think you mean "reassure".


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aHQnDTd1y4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

What a thrill....


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> What a thrill....



Yo Momma!!


----------



## Byrd (Mar 31, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Testify, brother.
> 
> Though I think you mean "reassure".



lol thats what I meant... God the final boss battle was literally perfect.. 

In my video game history its probably provided the best sense of how a final boss battle should be handled


----------



## Furious George (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey guys, isn't *video game music* terrific?  Sometimes I wonder how *Original Soundtracks* like *METAL GEAR SOLID 3: SNAKE EATER* for the *Playstation 2* would do in a tournament of sorts.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Yo Momma!!



.........?


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Hey guys, isn't *video game music* terrific?  Sometimes I wonder how *Original Soundtracks* like *METAL GEAR SOLID 3: SNAKE EATER* for the *Playstation 2* in a tournament of sorts.



Ok, we get it Georgie poo.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

What if I said, I never played a MGS game?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> That's the dumbest shit I've ever read.
> 
> 
> I still liked what I've played of Abyss on PS2 though. Maybe not nearly as much as Graces f though. Abyss on 3DS seems...off for some reason.
> ...


 believe or not. Grace is getting Mixed reception by the fans base.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> What if I said, I never played a MGS game?


....son I'm disappoint.

No wonder that line went over your head.



Malvingt2 said:


> believe or not. Grace is getting Mixed reception by the fans base.


Probably because its not the PS3 version of Vesperia. 

I've seen some boycott petition thing against Graces f for the PS3 version of Vesperia somewhere online too.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 31, 2012)

The fan base doesn't know what it wants these days.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 31, 2012)

MGS series is overrated it.. same goes for Uncharted.. but that is me..


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 31, 2012)

I mean, some think Luke Fon Fabre was a good character.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm satisfied with Graces f, fuck Vesperia for all I care.

Eh, I'm going to still try and finish up Abyss 3D though because I did like what I played of it on PS2. Salty the ending is what it is though. I figured all of the Tales of endings would be all happy and shit going by Graces. Curious question Raidou. What system is Tales of Destiny on?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm satisfied with Graces f, fuck Vesperia for all I care.



LAWLS! 
OH LAWD.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> MGS series is overrated it.. same goes for Uncharted.. but that is me..



I agree with Uncharted being overrated.

I'm admittedly very biased when it comes to the MGS series so no comment.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm satisfied with Graces f, fuck Vesperia for all I care.
> 
> Eh, I'm going to still try and finish up Abyss 3D though because I did like what I played of it on PS2. Salty the ending is what it is though. I figured all of the Tales of endings would be all happy and shit going by Graces. Curious question Raidou. What system is Tales of Destiny on?



ToD original for PS1. Remake/Director's Cut for PS2. But that one's not localized.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

I asked because I was considering playing some English roms of older Tales of games on my PSP or DS. Go back to da roots.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> I agree with Uncharted being overrated.
> 
> I'm admittedly very biased when it comes to the MGS series so no comment.


 MGS4 was so dull and bland,I stopped playing. Part 2 is meh. Part 1 is good.. Part 3 "which according to a lot of people is the best one" yet to play it. Probably I am going to give that a chance in the 3DS.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> I asked because I was considering playing some English roms of older Tales of games on my PSP or DS. Go back to da roots.



Tales of Destiny & Tales of Eternia (localized as Tales of Destiny II) are localized so that'd be easy. Tales of Phantasia for PS1 has a patch and it's voiced.



> MGS4 was so dull and bland,I stopped playing. Part 2 is meh. Part 1 is good.. Part 3 "which according to a lot of people is the best one" yet to play it. Probably I am going to give that a chance in the 3DS.



Play the console version. Better yet, get the HD collection.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 31, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> MGS series is overrated it..



*hands over a cookie.* 



> same goes for Uncharted



*snatches cookie away*



> .. but that is me..



I hate you. 



Malvingt2 said:


> MGS4 was so dull and bland,I stopped playing.



I love you.  



> Part 2 is meh.



Its a little less then meh. 



> Part 1 is good



Its a little more then good! .



> Part 3 "which according to a lot of people is the best one" yet to play it. Probably I am going to give that a chance in the 3DS.



Play it and love it. Right now you're hanging on by a thread.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh yeah, George hates MGS4 as much as I hate FFXII.

I actually like every single entry in the main MGS series but Portable Ops. Dragging bodies to a certain point for recruit is such bullshit.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

FFXII > FFX come at me bro.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> Oh yeah, George hates MGS4 as much as I hate FFXII.



I seriously doubt that. You don't know how much I hate MGS4.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 31, 2012)

George question; MGS3 is really the best in the series in your opinion?
I saw your post.. you made me lol


----------



## Furious George (Mar 31, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> George question; MGS3 is really the best in the series in your opinion?
> I saw your post.. you made made lol



Yes, it really is... and apart from MGS1 its by a WIDE margin. 

Though bear in mind I haven't played Peace Walker which is supposed to be very similar to MGS3.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> FFXII > FFX come at me bro.


....you son of a...

You lucky...lucky we bois.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I seriously doubt that. You don't know how much I hate MGS4.



Yeah...probably not. My main area of dislike for FFXII stems from its battles, battle system and its story. I've seen you go off about MGS4 before and you'd think the game killed your dog or something the way you go on about it.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Neptunia MK1 > Neptunia MK2, come at me again bro.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 31, 2012)

You know I can't wait for E3 and to see Monolith Soft projects.. I am hoping for Baten Kaitos 3 or Xenoblade 2. I would not mind a new IP..


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Neptunia MK1 > Neptunia MK2, come at me again bro.



You is such a kidder. I now know now.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yeah...probably not. My main area of dislike for FFXII stems from its battles, battle system and its story. I've seen you go off about MGS4 before and you'd think the game killed your dog or something the way you go on about it.



It goes far beyond hating the game for technical reasons... My hatred for MGS4 is as special and complicated as a man's hatred for his money grubbing ex-wife. 

My normal hatred is pretty shallow. I play a crap game like Enslaved (*looks around for Krory*), hate it, feel dirty about it for a day or so and just move on. No one's feelings are hurt. 

MGS4 stirs up emotions like anger, betrayal, bitterness, longing for the REAL Metal Gear Solid, fear for the future of story-telling in gaming.... I hate MGS4 so bad that it hurts my feelings.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 31, 2012)

A lot of my friends call me a hater when I told them my feelings about MGS4.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 31, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> A lot of my friends call me a hater when I told them my feelings about MGS4.



Did you shoot them?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 31, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Did you shoot them?


 no lol... I can't change people minds.. or can I?


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

While I don't care about people disliking MGS4, people do have minds of their owns after all. I do mind that some of the MGS4 haters (lack of a better word) I've come across try to act like I'm not a real MGS fan if I like MGS4 or MGS4 was my first game so thats why I like it.

What is up with this "real" shit anyways? Fan is a fan goddammit.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 31, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> you are gonna have to explain this



You would ask me to open up Pandora's Box again?!?  

I've discussed it so so many times that I'm just tired. Old man tired.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 31, 2012)

In terms of plot, atmosphere, gameplay and music MGS3 hands down... especially gameplay



seeing the soldiers reactions to a croc head or throwing a poisonous snake on a guard never gets old... and feeding them rotten food



> You would ask me to open up Pandora's Box again?!?
> 
> I've discussed it so so many times that I'm just tired. Old man tired.



I won't.. I can see why some would dislike it though...


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> you are gonna have to explain this


Do not ask this man that.

Seriously, as much as I love MGS4 he takes hatred for a game to a whole new level, to the point I don't talk about it much here because of him.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 31, 2012)

Well there is always Zone of the Enders to discuss  .. I hope you don't dislike that either


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 31, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Well there is always Zone of the Enders to discuss  .. I hope you don't dislike that either


 yet to play that... when is the HD version coming out?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> Do not ask this man that.
> 
> Seriously, as much as I love MGS4 he takes hatred for a game to a whole new level, to the point *I don't talk about it much here because of him.*



As you well shouldn't. 



Byrdman said:


> Well there is always Zone of the Enders to discuss  ..* I hope you don't dislike that either *



Are you kidding? 

It's mind-boggling that we don't have ZoE 3 yet.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 31, 2012)

Sometime this year i think.. dont know exact date



> Are you kidding?
> 
> It's mind-boggling that we don't have ZoE 3 yet.



Good.. athough the first fight with Jech and Anb is probably to most one-sided fight I ever seen in a video game 

although Norman is a awesome villian


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

AHHHHHHH SHIT. ZOE Discussion  Gimme dat ZoE3 and HD.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 31, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Neptunia MK1 > Neptunia MK2, come at me again bro.



MK2 looks like a HUGE improvement over the original game.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 31, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> AHHHHHHH SHIT. ZOE Discussion  Gimme dat ZoE3 and HD.





Byrdman said:


> Sometime this year i think.. dont know exact date
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See, now you know its vid time.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Fuck you, I ain't watching that, cuz they I will have to go play it again.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Well there is always Zone of the Enders to discuss  .. I hope you don't dislike that either


I never played it before.



Furious George said:


> As you well shouldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, its not mind boggling. ZoE2 sold like shit sandwiches.

Just because a game is good doesn't mean it will get a sequel automatically. Them the breaks.



Sephiroth said:


> MK2 looks like a HUGE improvement over the original game.



Oh yeah, you haven't been posting here in awhile.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

How you like that setup? It was amazing. It worked perfectly.

>Get Esu riled up with FFXII>FFX. Check
>Make him fall for the MK1>MK2 scheme. Check
>Get someone else to comment on it. Check
>Have Esu post the link of his review to get him more +viewers. Check
>Profit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Yes, it really is... and apart from MGS1 its by a WIDE margin.
> 
> Though bear in mind I haven't played Peace Walker which is supposed to be very similar to MGS3.



It is, it gives something different though and is greatly limited by the psp cause you know one analog stick sucks.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 31, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Fuck you, I ain't watching that, cuz they I will have to go play it again.



You say it like its a bad thing. 

I will say that one thing I preferred from ZoE1 as opposed to the sequel was that the original didn't use anime cut-scenes 

I know that's not a popular opinion but ZoE 2's animation wasn't particularly good to me.



Esura said:


> No, its not mind boggling. ZoE2 sold like shit sandwiches.
> 
> Just because a game is good doesn't mean it will get a sequel automatically. Them the breaks.



Good point.... for once?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

I played and liked both.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2012)

Xenogears needs to be redone like FF7 needs a makeover.
On the topic of remakes Starocean 1psp <starocean 2psp.
Seriously 2 is so much better.
Universe mode is as hardcore as usual throwing enemies that can 1 hit kill you in hordes at level 1.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Universe mode is as hardcore as usual throwing enemies that can 1 hit kill you in hordes at level 1.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Does that make it fun?



Let me put it this way on easy mode at level 100 the final boss is still hard if you don't decide to cheap the shit out of him and then the CoT tops that.
Randoms can kill you within seconds.
[YOUTUBE]G_QYcJWIV3c[/YOUTUBE]
Abusing a loop hole in the game with equips, however I'm not even sure the remake has such things.
Fun though? It takes effort and you feel good after, but fun?


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 31, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Neat song,* Sephiroth*.
> 
> Say, *Sephiroth*, suppose there was a *tournament* for *Original Soundtrack*s for *Video Games*.... do you think that* Zone of the Enders 2: The 2nd Runner* for the* Playstation 2* would be a good entry? Suppose there one only 1 slot left for entry in this *VG TOURNEY. *



Go for it, it's a great soundtrack. 

Street Fighter 2 is already nominated correct?


----------



## Byrd (Mar 31, 2012)

Furious George said:


> See, now you know its vid time.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 31, 2012)

Star Ocean 2 is quality game. And Claude Kenni is quality people.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 31, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Go for it, it's a great soundtrack.
> 
> Street Fighter 2 is already nominated correct?



I'm ashamed that you'd even ask.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Ah, fuck Google Chrome, shit keeps crashing. Back to Firefox.

And dammit I need a new PSP for mod purposes now. I forgot I have Corpse Party and Fate/EXTRA on my current PSP from PSN.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5EjBPMN6OA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Star Ocean 2 is quality game. And Claude Kenni is quality people.



He is indeed.
One of the many reasons I prefer 2 instead of 1 even if it's the superior NES version.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Can't remember if I finished that game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Can't remember if I finished that game.


Well the ending itself is pretty forgettable, so I can't blame you.
Unlike SO3 which had lots of closure.
SO3>SO2>SO1>SO4
Shame I already talked about this as anything somewhat unknown is hard to relate to.
----------------------------------------------------------
Off-topic:FUUUUUUUU mouse cursor won't highlight anything right anymore.
Example: want to highlight this sgsdgsdfsdfsdf ooooooo
Highlights  entire line instead or sometimes it highlights what I want and it's like "fuck you man" and goes to what I didn't highlight at all.
Dah fuck with this thing lately never did this before.
Is..is it rebelling?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

April Fools!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> April Fools!



jokes on you it isn't april here yet 
**


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5EjBPMN6OA[/YOUTUBE]



The soundtrack gets even better than this. :ho


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Gimme yo address, I will come over there and fix it for you.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Gimme yo address, I will come over there and fix it for you.



1600 Pennsylvania Ave NW, Washington, DC


----------



## The World (Mar 31, 2012)

Kid Icarus is quality people


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2012)

Commence the attack!


----------



## The World (Mar 31, 2012)

And we never heard from Ranger again.

The end


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

I heard the game is pretty lengthy too and it might actually have been worth the dev time wait.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2012)

The World said:


> And we never heard from Ranger again.
> 
> The end



bama                         .


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

I just needed it for future reference....you know.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I heard the game is pretty lengthy too and it might actually have been worth the dev time wait.



Are you talking about Uprising? If so, yes.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Might have to jack my brother's 3ds then.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2012)

The controls might take some getting used to, but the gameplay, dialogue, multiplayer, etc. about it is pure gold. The only thing reviewers can realistically complain about are the controls, but the most of the ones that do are just spoiled shitless by dual analog and can't get used to anything else.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Ya I heard bout the learning curve with the controls. But If I can get used to Monster Hunter, then I can with that.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 31, 2012)

Better get used to having your hands cramping up.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok, I got my mom's 360.

Vesperia here I come! 

Lee...don't say shit. 

Now I'm surrounded by a Tales backlog. Don't even mind.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2012)

If you've been clawing in Monster Hunter and played TWEWY and/or Metroid Prime Hunters, you should be able to adjust to the controls half way through Stage 1 like I did. 

Speaking of MH, I've had an itching to get back into P3rd.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ok, I got my mom's 360.
> 
> Vesperia here I come!
> 
> ...




You have no idea....no idea the thoughts in my head.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't want to know. 

You weakened me goddammit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2012)

TWEWY controlled pretty easy.
Used my fingers for everything.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> TWEWY controlled pretty easy.
> *Used my fingers for everything.*





You sly dog.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 31, 2012)

I might ACTUALLY read your review for it after.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 31, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> TWEWY controlled pretty easy.
> Used my fingers for everything.



Now do that shit for aiming and camera control plus the frantic speed of Kid Icarus' gameplay and that's pretty much how it goes.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Alrighty, I set my order for it. Should come in Tuesday.

40 bucks...gone.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I might ACTUALLY read your review for it after.



Why don't you _read_ reviews anyway? Curious.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 1, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Now do that shit for aiming and camera control plus the frantic speed of Kid Icarus' gameplay and that's pretty much how it goes.


You ever play trauma center?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 1, 2012)

you didn't play trauma center with your fingers youlyingbastard


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2012)

I loved Trauma Center....until I had to fight those fucking virus shit.

Fuuuuck that. I hate them damn things.

"Ok, I fixed this bitch up, lets sew her back up!"
"WAIT! ITS DAT VIRUS!"
"Ok...let me get...."
"PATIENT IS DYING!"
"Wait...what?"
"Game Over"

Quit and take the game back to Gamestop.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You ever play trauma center?



Did Trauma Center have you do this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ARyFEPb_DU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 1, 2012)

zenieth said:


> you didn't play trauma center with your fingers youlyingbastard



But I did 
You just have to touch it in the right way 


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Did Trauma Center have you do this?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ARyFEPb_DU[/YOUTUBE]



What difficulty is that 2?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> But I did
> You just have to touch it in the right way
> 
> 
> What difficulty is that 2?



Difficulty is numbered and the default is 2. You can go up to 9. Combine that with the controls and yeah.

Later missions become something of a trial of endurance, not just pure difficulty wise but b/c your hands start hurting quickly due to how the game is supposed to be played.


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2012)

So Kid Ikki is hard as hell or something?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2012)

Intensity 9 is just plain unforgiving.


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2012)

Offtopic as hell but...Toonami is back.

It doesn't say Adult Swim at night anymore....wow.....


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> So Kid Ikki is hard as hell or something?



Even with mastery of the controls it can get bullshit at times. Combine that with the fact that you have doors hiding the good shit but the only way to open them is to play on a higher difficulty level. Worse if you have doors with 2 difficulty settings like one door set to Intensity 5 and the next set to 7.



> Offtopic as hell but...Toonami is back.
> 
> It doesn't say Adult Swim at night anymore....wow.....



You trolling...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 1, 2012)

He might not be CN might be trolling


----------



## LMJ (Apr 1, 2012)

April Fools, stfu, I know you targeted that at me. Esu.

Also dat Trauma Center. 
Co-Op 
Hard Mode


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2012)

Guys, I bullshit you not.

Yes I know its technically April Fools, whatever. I'm serious. My brother is watching that dumbass Zanpaktou Arc in Bleach and they show Toonami shit during the commercial. 

Now maybe Adult Swim is doing some trolling on its own, I dunno, but I see DBZ and Gundam Wing after Bleach.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> Guys, I bullshit you not.
> 
> Yes I know its technically April Fools, whatever. I'm serious. My brother is watching that dumbass Zanpaktou Arc in Bleach and they show Toonami shit during the commercial.
> 
> Now maybe Adult Swim is doing some trolling on its own, I dunno, but I see *DBZ and Gundam Wing* after Bleach.



Late 90's level trolling.

Next thing you know it'll be Sailor Moon, Tenchi Muyo, Outlaw Star and stuff popping up.


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2012)

See, I'm not the only one seeing this shit.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2012)

Epic lineup by CN.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 1, 2012)

If they are showing it on AS, then you know it is an Aprils Fool joke. They are smart, they knew what made CN run back in teh days, they listen to people on forums so they know what's up. If it is on commercials during AS, then it is 100% fake. AS has some pretty good trolling abilities.


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2012)

They are actually showing Dragon Ball Z...the final part of Gohan vs Cell fight.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 1, 2012)

Lol, AS has epic level trolling abilities. Ofc they would should that right now, to hype it up even further.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> They are actually showing Dragon Ball Z...the final part of Gohan vs Cell fight.



WHY THE FUCK DON'T I HAVE TV WHEN THE GOOD SHIT IS ON!?


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2012)

I used to post on AS boards heavily at first. I relogged in after like....damn three years. I joined at 2007...


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> WHY THE FUCK DON'T I HAVE TV WHEN THE GOOD SHIT IS ON!?



I hope to jebus that this is not a April's Fool prank.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 1, 2012)

Troll levels were set to maximum.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 1, 2012)

Lawls, I am trying to save you from the pain brah. Don't fall for it, dont.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 1, 2012)

April Fools?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 1, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> April Fools?



Oh come on, if they're gonna troll, make it believable.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't want it to be a prank.


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> April Fools?



Nope. This was expected.

Now a good April Fools would be Microsoft saying that it wont be making any more Halo after the newest one.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 1, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> April Fools?


I dunno man...


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2012)

TENCHI MUYO IS AFTER GUNDAM WING!

FUUUUUCK YOU ADULT SWIM!

This is a troll...I have to believe it....I love Tenchi!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 1, 2012)

They said that was gonna happen, but it isn't supposed to happen til closer release of Halo 4. So they are trolling with the date today.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 1, 2012)

Also, Microsoft isn't making this Halo, it is 343 Industries.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 1, 2012)

235,182 years?


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow, forums are exploding about Toonami...even the hentai forums I frequent.

Everyone loves Toonami too I guess.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 1, 2012)

Toonami pretty much cemented anime in the west.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 1, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Toonami pretty much cemented anime in the west.



and hentai?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 1, 2012)

Esu wtf man, ofc people loved Toonami, where were you when Toonami was on?


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Esu wtf man, ofc people loved Toonami, where were you when Toonami was on?



Watching it.

Its just surprising knowing that everyone essentially had the same TV childhood.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> and hentai?



La Blue Girl IIRC is the most infamous and between that and Legend of the Overfiend is why most people know about tentacle hentai.

And then there's Ninja Scroll being practically borderline hentai.


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2012)

I never watched all of La Blue Girl.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 1, 2012)

NO, WE ARE NOT STARTING THE HENTAI CONVO AGAIN.


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2012)

So how about that Himekeshi Lilia.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2012)

They even have new Toonami commercials and new dialogue from Tom, I really don't want this to be a goddamn prank.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 1, 2012)

I have no idea what the fuck that is.


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> La Blue Girl IIRC is the most infamous and between that and Legend of the Overfiend is why most people know about tentacle hentai.
> 
> And then there's *Ninja Scroll* being practically borderline hentai.



Yup, and I watched it with mah pops too when I was younger.

Also Crying Freeman.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 1, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> They even have new Toonami commercials and new dialogue from Tom, I really don't want this to be a goddamn prank.



Tom:"btw april fools"
everyone:


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I have no idea what the fuck that is.



Google it with safe search on, cause there is no non nude pic I can post of it.

But its about a queen and a princess getting raped by the prince (son and brother respectively) who sided with the demons. They must get an orgasm multiple times in order for the demons to get their powers.

Its pretty well animated. Highly incestual though so if you aint into that or a bunch of tentacle/demon rape ignore it.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Tom:"btw april fools"
> everyone:



"Before noon on April 1st 2012, a large unidentified force attacked Cartoon Network Headquarters. There were no survivors. No bodies. No rubble. No anything. It all simply vanished."


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 1, 2012)

So Tom rated Mass Effect 3 and hated the ending.


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> So Tom rated Mass Effect 3 and hated the ending.



Wait...what?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2012)

Esura, Tom rated ME3. Gave it an 8.5. 



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> So Tom rated Mass Effect 3 and hated the ending.



Tom was a G to all and a G he shall always be.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 1, 2012)

Just as planned.


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Esura, Tom rated ME3. Gave it an 8.5.



This...is a pretty elaborate troll.

Oh, and here is a non H pic of the heroine/main character/rapee


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 1, 2012)

Cartoon Network setting the standard of trolling since 2012


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2012)

CN overstepped their boundaries and fucked with our childhoods. They must be destroyed.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 1, 2012)

That is why I had my Troll shield set to maximum when Esu said that. Oh well, I still have  for my Toonami needs.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 1, 2012)

4chan fucking exploded.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2012)

That was to be expected, Raidou.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 1, 2012)

link me!!!!


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 1, 2012)

Loving every moment of this.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 1, 2012)

My girl is pissed that I changed the channel on her MTV shit. 

I was like  Bitch Please.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2012)

Bitches don't know 'bout Tom or Toonami.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 1, 2012)

Lawls Plaza is BATSHIT crazy right now bout Toonami.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 1, 2012)

my baby

my dear sweet baby


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 1, 2012)

"HE'S GOT 99 PROBLEMS AND THESE BITCHES ARE MOST OF THEM" says Tom, bravo you robotic friend.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 1, 2012)

Tom, best robot since the creation. His swag so high he got people of all genders wanting his dick.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 1, 2012)

Sad I missed the Toonami Adult Swim April Fools.


----------



## The World (Apr 1, 2012)

Toonami was the best peoples.

They really made awesome promos and TVspots for great anime.


----------



## The World (Apr 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYUM7h4SVsA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0NJlTT1nRA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRercuwUQwI[/YOUTUBE]

LOOK THE EAST IS BURNING RED! TAKE THIS MY LOVE MY ANGER AND ALL OF MY SORROW!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZ4SAgTKzos[/YOUTUBE]

YOU WON'T ESCAPE MY WRATH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ima2bNo8O9A[/YOUTUBE]

Future Trunks! Prince of all Saiyan's 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCAX4cgszCU[/YOUTUBE]

Farewell Tom.


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2012)

What should I know about Vesperia before I play it on Tuesday?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 1, 2012)

Do all the side quests, and dont miss that one quest towards the beginning of the game to unlock some of the special bosses. Cuz I missed it the first time around  Do all the events that give you special costumes and titles.


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2012)

Ah so play it like I did with Graces f...got it.

Its why Graces f took me so long to finish. I don't think I'd open Xenoblade anytime soon.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 1, 2012)

Dunno if you are into achieves but every other bosses has some special achieve if you do some special hidden objectives during each boss.


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Dunno if you are into achieves but every other bosses has some special achieve if you do some special hidden objectives during each boss.



Nope, considering that this current situation is only temporary, until my mother feels like using her Kinect again. I'm not even connecting it online.

Shit was caked with dust. Had to clean the vents out too.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 1, 2012)

Better unlock dem maid outfits for the girls.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 1, 2012)

Take a look at those outfits Esu


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Better unlock dem maid outfits for the girls.





Lee Min Jung said:


> Take a look at those outfits Esu



Damn...but I would have to buy Live and fuuuuuck that. 

I think if I'm going to fuck around on her 360, I should get Phantom Breaker and a bunch of these shmups like Otedimus and Deathsmiles. Maybe Blue Dragon too.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 1, 2012)

You gonna have to put in some good hours with BD too. Plus you don't have to have live for all the costumes.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Byrd (Apr 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> What should I know about Vesperia before I play it on Tuesday?



If you get the legendary weapons... train them up correctly... don't collect all the fell arms and then try to take on the final boss without training them... you will be in for a rude awakening


----------



## LMJ (Apr 1, 2012)

OMFG is Game of Thrones premier tonight?


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2012)

Ooo, I made my Mii on 360 that looks like me but with MK3 Sub Zero scar.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 1, 2012)

You get Xbox Live?


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2012)

Nope, just my profile thing. Might get the Silver member thing just for some costumes.

Just so you know, don't expect me to get any fighter to play you in. As a pad warrior I refuse to use the 360 controller in any fighter thats not Dead or Alive 4 or Rumble Roses (yep, I'm going to buy those too) and fuck MadCatz.

Now that I'm getting Vesperia on 360 I hope to god I don't get trolled by Namco and they say they are going to bring over Vesperia PS3 version. There won't be enough peks in the world to express my discontent. I want Xillia so they need to focus on getting that bitch over. I think Graces sold ok, and their first shipments of Abyss 3D sold out. I want Xillia bitch.

Oh how I love this series now.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 1, 2012)

Did you watch taht review that I posted from GT?


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2012)

No. I don't like watching review. I rather read them.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 2, 2012)

Bought Tales for 3DS. Actually was my free game in buy 2 get 1 free deal


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2012)

crazymtf, I see you lurking. EDIT: Dammit....beaten...

Well, I have a 360 temporarily. I bought Vesperia. I will not buy Lost Odyssey either. Gonna buy Blue Dragon though.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

HAHAHAAH funniest thing I have seen all day. I would want to sit and actually watch people play that game. LOL @ the end. I would actually get that game just to watch poeple play it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2012)

I would sit and watch someone play that....at a distance.

I almost thought that was real at first and I was like...damn Ubisoft, milking the shit out of the franchise.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

Leap of Faith was best part.


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2012)

The people in the background was looking like.....oooooh shit.

Oh, just throwing this out there. Fuck Ritsu, Mio has replaced her as my second favorite K-On bitch. Yui and Mio. Yup.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 2, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> HAHAHAAH funniest thing I have seen all day. I would want to sit and actually watch people play that game. LOL @ the end. I would actually get that game just to watch poeple play it.


APRIL FOOLS!
Guess how many tries it would take to piece this together if it was actually kinect just guess.


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2012)

Why in blue titties is Dead or Alive 4 so fucking expensive? Its higher than DoA3.

And my goodness I feel sorry for you 360 owners and those ugly Platinum Hits covers. My god that shit is uglier than any other hits thing I've seen yet.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 2, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Bought Tales for 3DS. Actually was my free game in buy 2 get 1 free deal



>Whitey 
>Tales of the Abyss
>Luke Fon Fabre

Dis gun be gud 



Just for this occasion, I'm not gonna mention shit about TotA. Just for the sake of reactions.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> Why in blue titties is Dead or Alive 4 so fucking expensive? Its higher than DoA3.
> 
> And my goodness I feel sorry for you 360 owners and those ugly Platinum Hits covers. My god that shit is uglier than any other hits thing I've seen yet.



They are ugly. But so are the PS3 cases. I fucking hate the ugly ass red boxes. Ruins the whole cover. Wii Select Titles = best special covers.


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2012)

Red boxes doesn't bother me. But that Platinum Hits of Dead or Alive 4 is the cover inside another cover. They seriously couldn't just put Platinum Hits at the top and put it in a silver case instead of the regular green to differentiate? That shit...is ugly. I don't even want to buy DoA4 now.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 2, 2012)

Red bothers me. It looks so kiddie. I hate the Platium hit looks too though. but who cares in the end, DOA4 is the best fighting game ever. I love it <3


----------



## The World (Apr 2, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >Whitey
> >Tales of the Abyss
> >Luke Fon Fabre
> 
> ...



TotA ain't that bad. It's pretty cliche at times, but sometimes it doesn't fall into those obvious tropes, which makes me sigh in relief at times.

It probably isn't Vesperia level or as you say Graces level but it's a pretty good Tales game. I forgot most of Symphonia other than that it was pretty good as well.


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Red bothers me. It looks so kiddie. I hate the Platium hit looks too though. but who cares in the end, DOA4 is the best fighting game ever. I love it <3


I care, because I'm building a collection for the Xbox 720...which I would probably buy....a few years after it comes out whenever that comes out. Ugly cases stand out in my collection. 

Maybe I could get the Platinum Hits version and print out a regular case.

I always wanted to play Bullet Witch too.



The World said:


> TotA ain't that bad. It's pretty cliche at times, but sometimes it doesn't fall into those obvious tropes, which makes me sigh in relief at times.
> 
> It probably isn't Vesperia level or as you say Graces level but it's a pretty good Tales game. I forgot most of Symphonia other than that it was pretty good as well.



I don't think he means that the game is bad, just Luke in particular.


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2012)

I read this and I freaked out, but people are saying it might be a teaser to another Nep game got me kind of excited. 

Btw, its Gamindustri, not Game Industry.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 2, 2012)

so Bitches Xenoblade Chronicles is this Friday.


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2012)

Which I will buy but not play. Vesperia all week mang.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Gameinformer: 9.5

*Xenoblade Chronicles Review: A Vision Of The Future*



> I fell in love with JRPGs in the 16-bit era because they constantly showed me things I?d never seen before. Somewhere in the last 15 years, most RPG developers in Japan have lost sight of that, instead rehashing the same fantasies and floating by on nostalgia. Xenoblade Chronicles is the first JRPG I?ve played this generation that has me excited for the future rather than simply reminding me of happy memories from my past. Monolith Soft deserves praise for creating it.



*Concept:*
Combine the best visuals ever seen on the Wii with a sweeping narrative, a unique setting, and a compelling combat system to revitalize the JRPG genre
*Graphics:*
The draw distance of the massive, gorgeously detailed zones would be just as impressive on a more powerful console
*Sound:*
Solid music sets the backdrop, while a strong British cast provides some of the most subdued, least-embarrassing voice acting ever in a Japanese RPG
*Playability:*
Several complex interlocking systems are at play, but Monolith Soft doles out tutorials at an appropriate pace so you never feel overwhelmed
*Entertainment:*
If every JRPG was as stunning as Xenoblade, the genre?s strength would never be in question again
*Replay:*
High


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2012)

What if there was a Xenoblade sequel... on the 3DS?


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2012)

Doubt it. Maybe for the Wii U.


Such a stupid name I swear to god. Wii U, more like Pee U.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 2, 2012)

They are working in two projects right now Esura. 3DS and Wii U, so it is possible..


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2012)

I think Wii U is a good name.


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> They are working in two projects right now Esura. 3DS and Wii U, so it is possible..


From my understanding, what people like about Xenoblade is how "big" it is, for a lack of a better word. I'm curious if that would be possible on the 3DS this early in it's lifespan.



Death-kun said:


> I think Wii U is a good name.



Why couldn't they call it Wii 2...

Wait...that's just as bad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Wii U is stupid, I have to agree with Esura (does this mean I will start liking 7-year-old anime girls?).


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> From my understanding, what people like about Xenoblade is how "big" it is, for a lack of a better word. I'm curious if that would be possible on the 3DS this early in it's lifespan.



The largest capacity of 3DS carts is 8 GB. If they want to make it big, they can make it big.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Wii U is stupid, I have to agree with Esura (does this mean I will start liking 7-year-old anime girls?).



You're stupid.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Wii U is the worst name since Wii.

And Wii was retarded.

That makes Wii U like, downs syndrome cuntarded.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2012)

Shut up, my sister has down syndrome, and she's smarter than the Wii U.


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2012)

CMX invented a new word. 

cuntarded

What does that even mean anyway?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2012)

As retarded as a... cunt?


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2012)

LOL its in Urban Dictionary.



1. 	cuntarded 	

A mixture of "cunt" and "retarded". most likely to be said at someone who's acting whorrishly stupid.

*at a party*

Brittney spears: whooo i'm sooo drunk i think I'll sleep with Justin Timberlake.

Justin Timberlake: Damnit britney stop acting cuntarded you look like a fool.



2. 	Cuntarded 	

(Cun•tar•did)

1. When you are so much of an ugly, retarded whore, that someone must describe you as all three in this one simple word.

2. When you are a girl with a Vagina that is bacteria infected, STI infected, or just gross looking. Then that cunt would be retarded. Hence: Cuntarded.
Example for Definition 1;

Spencer: I saw a girl that was a whore, and she was slow too!
Ashton: Was it Lauren? I head she was really cuntarded.

Example for Definition 2;

Britney: I saw that girl in the shower last night, and her vagina was so disgusting. It had pimples, and smelled like shit.
Lauren: Man, that must have been one cuntarded vagina.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 2, 2012)

......the fuck? :rofl


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Shut up, my sister has down syndrome, and she's smarter than the Wii U.


Well, anyone is smarter than a computer.

Even mice.


Esura said:


> CMX invented a new word.
> 
> cuntarded
> 
> What does that even mean anyway?


I never even realized it was a word. 


The Wii U has a phallic controller, meant to be forced into the juicy, slobbering cunt of a blithering mental patient with downs syndrome while being played. Hence: cuntarted.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 2, 2012)

So ToG F got a 6.7 from GT and Xenoblade 9.3. So tales fans reason behind that. "Different forums mentality" 

"Western media hates JRPGs, thats why this game got rated low."
- Tales Fans


 not because is average or bad or decent. It has to be that.


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> So ToG F got a 6.7 from GT and Xenoblade 9.3. So tales fans reason behind that.
> 
> *"Western media hates JRPGs, thats why this game got rated low."*
> - Tales Fans
> ...



Poor reasoning but I still think that's entirely too low imo and it might be because its more of a traditional JRPG than Xenoblade (I haven't played it yet but it doesn't seem all that traditional, not that's a bad thing mind you). But whatever, its their opinion....one I disagree with immensely.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

I have yet to play that game, but I bet it's no better than a 7.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

And I got the Dracula's castle in CoD. 

Game has been pretty good, but it's time for it to end.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 2, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> So ToG F got a 6.7 from GT and Xenoblade 9.3. So tales fans reason behind that. "Different forums mentality"
> 
> "Western media hates JRPGs, thats why this game got rated low."
> - Tales Fans
> ...



GT gaves Tales of Symphonia 2 a higher rating than Graces. I'd take what they say with a grain of salt.

ToG: 6.7
ToS2: 7.9

lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

What is GT?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 2, 2012)

Game Trailers


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> GT gaves Tales of Symphonia 2 a higher rating than Graces. I'd take what they say with a grain of salt.


 So they made a mistake and the whole western media is wrong about ToG F not being special just another average tales game?


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2012)

What is up with this Graces f hate anyways? Like damn.

Graces f is the best...until I play Vesperia and see whats up with that.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 2, 2012)

Wanna bet money and actually say with a straight face that ToS2 is a better game than Graces? Cuz you know, you can make an argument about the first game but the second?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Gay Trailers more like like it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 2, 2012)

ToS2 sucks we all know that. Any site or magazine can make mistakes with their scores and move on...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

How do you make a mistake with a score though?

Like I accidentally give FFXIII a 10/10 and then give FFVI a 4/10?

How is that even possible?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How do you make a mistake with a score though?
> 
> Like I accidentally give FFXIII a 10/10 and then give FFVI a 4/10?
> 
> How is that even possible?


 like people who scores Ninja Gaiden 3 with a 9 instead of a 7 or 6. it is possible..


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 2, 2012)

It should be known that only GT gave it a 6.7. Every other critic reviews were 7 or above.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> like people who scores Ninja Gaiden 3 with a 9 instead of a 7 or 6. it is possible..



That's not an accident, that's just bad taste.


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2012)

If I had to give a rating to Graces f....it would be a 4 out of 5 or 9 out of 10. Docking one point because of those shitty final dungeons and that cheap final boss in the Future arc.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

It is really weird cuz GT gave Vesperia an 8.8. They must have their reasons why they game Graces that low a score. I mean if they had give Vesperia a low score like that, I would have said they were bias or someshit to animu or jrpg games like that but dunno.

Also, Wii and WiiU are retarded names, but I can kinda see where they are coming from. They are trying to market it to families so i guess that could work since it was their intended audiences for the Wii.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

So it is almost a perfect game to you?

Really?

That's a lenient score, bro. Unless you think the game is a fucking masterwork for all time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's not an accident, that's just bad taste.


 that is not part of the equation?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Not when we're talking about "accidental" ratings.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> What is up with this Graces f hate anyways? Like damn.
> 
> Graces f is the best...until I play Vesperia and see whats up with that.



From what I've seen of Graces f, I actually kinda like the look of it. Pascal reminds me so much of myself.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Not when we're talking about "accidental" ratings.


 maybe they are getting tired of the Tales series?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> If I had to give a rating to Graces f....it would be a 4 out of 5 or 9 out of 10. Docking one point because of those shitty final dungeons and that *cheap final boss* in the Future arc.



Don't most Tale games have the cheap final boss battles


----------



## LMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

WHERE THE FUCK IS MY LOST ODYSSEY 2? WHERE THE FUCK IS IT?


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So it is almost a perfect game to you?
> 
> Really?
> 
> That's a lenient score, bro. Unless you think the game is a fucking masterwork for all time.


Yes, like no bullshit or no "I'm a Tales fan so I love this automatically" shit.

It turned me out. It made me forget I owned FFXIII-2 and Neptunia Mk2, my current favorites. Its good. You should play it.



Velocity said:


> From what I've seen of Graces f, I actually kinda like the look of it. *Pascal reminds me so much of myself.*


LOL...seriously?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> maybe they are getting tired of the Tales series?



Isn't everybody?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 2, 2012)

Me personally, it'd probably be an 8-8.5 at least. The only cons are the music (they're not as good sans a select amount of tracks I liked, but bonus points for having a wide variety of battle tracks) and villains. Otherwise it's very solid.



> Isn't everybody?



How can you get tired of seeing something you don't see everyday? This is not like current FF which most would say this is the case.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Winny yet to see your vote for Xenoblade Chronicles ost in George Tourney..


----------



## LMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

CMX be so jelly of Tales of and Persona series, I swear.


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Isn't everybody?



I've only played Abyss, Symphonia, and Innocence before I played Graces f and I've only put like 25 hours in each one of them until Graces f. I've barely played ANY Tales of games actually.

I will rectify that though. I'm only playing Tales of games until that FFXIII-2 Requiem of the Goddess DLC comes out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

I guess I just play more games than all you lames.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

I might replay Vesperia since Esu is gonna play.


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Don't most Tale games have the cheap final boss battles



This is the first time I've made it to the final boss of a Tales game and beat it. I put 80 hours in Graces f.

Its why I call Graces f the equivalent of FFVII to me as far as Tales games are concerned.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Tales of Eternia is such a boss Tales game... Now that I gave up on the series "almost got Abyss" I want to see something real revolutionary from Tales Team for me to get into it ones again..


----------



## LMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

Gogo Tales and Persona Crossover RPG.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

I guess I should say that I'm tired of overrated or underwhelming Tales games.

Symphonia was pretty fun, but overrated as fuck.
Abyss was okay for a while, but tapered off into an underwhelming experience of blah.
The other ones on the PS2 were  from what I remember.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I guess I should say that I'm tired of overrated or underwhelming Tales games.
> 
> Symphonia was pretty fun, but* overrated* as fuck.
> Abyss was okay for a while, but tapered off into an underwhelming experience of blah.
> The other ones on the PS2 were  from what I remember.


 I have to semi agree with you in this... even tho I loved the game and it is my top 10 list of RPG's games and I believe the Tales fan bases overrated that game so much. It was so annoying. ToS here, ToS there, OMG best Tales ever!! etc....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

I heard nonstop about how epic it was and the best Tales ever for the longest time.

Then I played it. Thought it was good, but I like Phantasia more.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 2, 2012)

As far as older Tales games go, I like Phantasia & Destiny more.

I so wanna play PS2 version of Destiny.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Destiny was pretty decent.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Destiny was pretty decent.



Destiny has dem Blast Calibers.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3wyriODeAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I heard nonstop about how epic it was and the best Tales ever for the longest time.
> 
> Then I played it. Thought it was good, but I like *Phantasia* more.





1-FFVI
2-Xenoblade Chronicles
3-The World Ends With You
4-Secret of Mana 3
5-*Tales of Phantasia*
6-Tales of Symphonia
7-Romancing Saga 3
8-Starts Ocean
9-Tactic Ogre
10-Terraningma

Old man, do we think a like?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> This is the first time I've made it to the final boss of a Tales game and beat it. I put 80 hours in Graces f.
> 
> Its why I call Graces f the equivalent of FFVII to me as far as Tales games are concerned.



Most of them are cheap... in the earlier versions they were spamming big spells and stuff... ToV then has the *Brave Vesperia arte*

Destiny has  talking swords that grant power and actually have nice personalities...

Phantasia story-wise.. I like the most out of all the games.. something about it just stands out


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 2, 2012)

Cless is quality people. Even for a generic archetype.



> ToV then has the Brave Vesperia arte



Graces has a Blast Caliber along those lines. I was like WTF?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

I ain't even that old.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLprUqHmsOo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Byrd (Apr 2, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Cless is quality people. Even for a generic archetype.
> 
> 
> 
> Graces has a *Blast Caliber* along those lines. I was like WTF?



This I gotta see... if its anything like that... Oh god the frustration


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 2, 2012)

back to tales talks, it is sad to see the community bitter by Xenoblade getting the love that ToG F is not getting. Writing bad comments in GT accounts.. even in their Youtube one..trolling forums ect.. really sad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Tales fans are all a bunch of giant babies.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2012)

"A different game is better than our game, let's get angry and whine everywhere!"

Good job making your fanbase look even worse than it already is, Tales fans.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

I remember when Vesperia came out in Japan, it caused the 360 to be sold out over there.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2012)

The only time people in Japan gave a shit about the 360.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

I bet they regret that purchase now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> The only time people in Japan gave a shit about the 360.


 wait!! didn't Blue Dragon boost 360 sales when it came out?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

I think it might have as well. Maybe with LO too. But that is cuz those are the main 3 JRPG's that are worth a damn on the 360.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Lee Min Jung where are you in Xenoblade? did you start playing?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

What are your specs?

Mine ran fine from what I remember. But there were... graphical glitches. 

There have been a few updated Dolphin releases since then though.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

Running Win7
AMD Phenom 8450 Triple-Core Processor 2.10GHz
6.00 GB (3.25 GB Usable) Ram, which I meant to deal with to figure out why only half of it is usable.
Nvidia 9800 GT


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Graphics card seems weak to me.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

Maybe, it is 512 MB one but I haven't had a problem with it. I can run Batman Arkham City, Skyrim, Civ 5, ME3 on max settings with no hiccup but I can't with this Wii game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

It doesn't make much sense, I know.

But emulation is hardcore like that. Fucking hardcore. It takes like 100x the resources because you're emulating it.

Same deal with PS2 emulation. In theory I should be able to run that crap off a 5-year-old laptop.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuckers who are making the emulators need to learn how to code more efficiently. 
<3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Tru dat, bruh


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 2, 2012)

lol just saw Esura comment in the Xenoblade thread at Neogaf...silly avatar in there too lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Esura stays reppin' that underage cartoon porn.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2012)

I can't wait for the next Kirby game. :3


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I can't wait for the next Kirby game. :3


  Kirby RPG?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2012)

Hell yeah.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Kirby RPG?

Not sure that would work.

Unless it's SotN style.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Waiting for them to release the Sharla one.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Rumor-Castlevania: Lords of Shadow sequel in development*

David Cox
‏ @CastlevaniaLOS Today and tomorrow I am in the land of Dracul... What am I doing there?? You will see.... 




god nooooo


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Hopefully it will be an RPG this time.

No more QTEs.

No more ice giants.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]9S04366Z__k[/YOUTUBE]

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]_B64f48ewdo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]0-0PD8RxWzI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]ndQGCaNWSYk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]kZN7uyeX-ZA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]uuEKE2M6c14[/YOUTUBE]



DANCE Motoi Sakuraba DANCE!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Needs more Star Ocean.


Good series.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just did my second army battle in Suikoden; shit is BAMF~


----------



## zenieth (Apr 2, 2012)

Am I the only one getting adverts with a topless bitch walking around being a bitch?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Suikoden army battles sure are fun.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2012)

A Kirby RPG could work. They made multiple Mario RPGs work.  It would probably be well received. The Kirby fanbase is the best fanbase known in all of existence.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 2, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> A Kirby RPG could work. They made multiple Mario RPGs work.  It would probably be well received. The Kirby fanbase is the best fanbase known in all of existence.



No they aren't they just copy all of the other fanbases.
However everyone would agree they suck the most out of any fanbase.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2012)

What do you mean by copy?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 2, 2012)

Death-kun, you got more sense than that.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2012)

From what I've seen, at least on the GameFAQs Kirby boards, most people get along and there isn't much flaming or trolling, and no one bitches incessantly about Kirby being ruined or the other slew of crappy opinions people like to have. Perhaps the fanbase isn't so great outside of GameFAQs, but it's lovely at GameFAQs from what I've seen. I don't post on many forums, and I try to avoid Youtube or Facebook comments because they're known for giving brain aneurysms, so I have no idea what the fanbase is like "on the outside".

I base what I say off of my own experiences, and my experiences have been enjoyable.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 2, 2012)

Seriously Death-Kun the joke was too easy not to get.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2012)

I just assumed he was trying to mess with me, but I still took a stab at what he meant by copy. I guess I missed the joke. Sorry guys.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 2, 2012)

Kirby sucks up enemies
And copies abilities


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2012)

God damn, how did I miss that. I should hit myself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Kirby RPG should have hentai in it.

Pink penises ramming hot little anime womens.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2012)

wtf CMX, Kirby isn't even remotely sexual. It's about as far from sexual innuendos as you can get. 

Except from the whole, you know, sucking thing.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 2, 2012)

nah, that;s not... oh wait it kinda is.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2012)

Though that implies that Kirby would have to eat a penis in order to become a penis. Who's willing to sacrifice their penis?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> wtf CMX, Kirby isn't even remotely sexual. It's about as far from sexual innuendos as you can get.
> 
> Except from the whole, you know, sucking thing.



Really?

I always thought Kirby was a little pink, ectoplasmic pussy bubble queefed out by the vagina of some primordial video game goddess in order to seek out and swallow the penises of men everywhere thanks to its tremendous suction abilities. It then takes those penises, digests them, steals their power, money, and humanity then uses that to do the same to countless other men. It's like the ultimate symbolism of women's domination over man through sex.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Really?
> 
> I always thought Kirby was a little pink, ectoplasmic pussy bubble queefed out by the vagina of some primordial video game goddess in order to seek out and swallow the penises of men everywhere thanks to its tremendous suction abilities. It then takes those penises, digests them, steals their power, money, and humanity then uses that to do the same to countless other men. It's like the ultimate symbolism of women's domination over man through sex.



If that's what you think just about Kirby, I'm starting to understand why you think no games exist.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Just seems reasonable to me.


The more he sucks the stronger he gets.


The more guys a woman blows the more men she has in her pocket.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 2, 2012)

New details on Atelier Ayesha game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Those old things?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

Sounds like CMX's bedtime.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

BEST SHIT I READ ALL DAY. I am bout to find all the Capcom threads and post this shit.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 2, 2012)

Crapcom....  glad Inafune left, he was my only fav guy besides the one who made DMC and he left too.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 2, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> wtf CMX, Kirby isn't even remotely sexual. It's about as far from sexual innuendos as you can get.
> 
> Except from the whole, you know, sucking thing.



He shakes his ass at you.


Death-kun said:


> God damn, how did I miss that. I should hit myself.



Yes, you should.


----------



## The World (Apr 2, 2012)

Capcom is so shameless


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 2, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> This I gotta see... if its anything like that... Oh god the frustration



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pJI45nOk1c[/YOUTUBE]

If you remember how Brave Vesperia works then the BC that'll pop up will be very similar.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 2, 2012)

Never seen a tales game do numbers like that.
Haven't played a new tales game since 6th gen, so I don't quite know how it's going.
Vesperia looked good in the demo I played though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 2, 2012)

I liked what I've seen of Vesperia. Now I just need to rob a 360.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I liked what I've seen of Vesperia. Now I just need to rob a 360.



Do you have a family member who let their system rot....like I did?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 3, 2012)

My cousin doesn't want his 360 no more (luckily). The only problem would be if the thing would work on my TV. Since I have an SD TV and my PS3 in fact uses an adapter (same one used from my PS2) as opposed to the color jacks.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> My cousin doesn't want his 360 no more (luckily). The only problem would be if the thing would work on my TV. Since I have an SD TV and my PS3 in fact uses an adapter (same one used from my PS2) as opposed to the color jacks.



Oh damn. Your SDTV sounds older than mines. Just unhook the PS3 and hook up the 360 when you are down for some Vesperia play. 

So what RPGs are you getting for 360...cause who are we kidding, its the only reason we are bothering with the system no?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 3, 2012)

Vesperia, Lost Odyssey, and maybe Infinite Undiscovery.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Vesperia, Blue Dragon, Magna Carta 2, and....do they even have any other exclusive RPGs?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 3, 2012)

I forgot about MC2. And yep, that's it. We have everything else on PS3.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I forgot about MC2. *And yep, that's it. We have everything else on PS3.*



LOL wow.

I remember earlier this gen being so jealous of the 360 and it's RPGs. Oh how things changes.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 3, 2012)

LOL! You are looking to an American console for exclusive JRPG's? OH LAWD.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 3, 2012)

Just bout every game plays better on 360 too then PS3. So some guys that you played on PS3 that ran like shit (Bayonetta/Lost Planet) try again on 360. Way way better.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> LOL! You are looking to an American console for exclusive JRPG's? OH LAWD.


Hello, I guess you wasn't gaming earlier this gen, where Microsoft moneyhatted all sorts of Japanese developer for exclusivity and the PS3 had absolute shit in terms of RPGs at one point but eventual 360 JRPG ports and shit. NISA was a godsend for JRPGs on PS3 imo.



crazymtf said:


> Just bout every game plays better on 360 too then PS3. So some guys that you played on PS3 that ran like shit (Bayonetta/Lost Planet) try again on 360. Way way better.



I don't like this controller I'm definitely not playing Bayonetta until I get used to this shitty controller.


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Just bout every game plays better on 360 too then PS3. So some guys that you played on PS3 that ran like shit (Bayonetta/Lost Planet) try again on 360. Way way better.



Not every game plays better.

And it's usually because dev's are too lazy or don't have the budget to get more acquainted with the PS3's tech, or so I hear.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

The World said:


> Not every game plays better.
> 
> And it's usually because dev's are too lazy or don't have the budget to get more acquainted with the PS3's tech, or so I hear.



That's usually the case. Hell Platinum Games actually admitted that before release so they outsourced the PS3 version to another team. Funny thing is, the PS3 version of Bayonetta outsold the 360 version of Bayonetta by an extremely large margin in Japan.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 3, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> LOL! You are looking to an American console for exclusive JRPG's? OH LAWD.



Must be dreaming!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Fuckin' programmers.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> I don't like this controller I'm definitely not playing Bayonetta until I get used to this shitty controller.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 3, 2012)

i swear the 360 controller made my thumbnails like reccede until they poked my skin.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 3, 2012)

I've never had a problem with the 360 controller, and I have relatively small hands for a male. I don't have a problem with the PS3 controller either. I own a PS3, but not a 360, but I've used the 360 controller plenty of times.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

360 controller is for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

The D-pad sucks a dick the size of Manhattan.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> 360 controller is for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> The D-pad sucks a dick the size of Manhattan.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

It's true.

It's garbage.

Fuckin' D-pad.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 3, 2012)

I have had a problem with the D pad. Dunno wtf you be doing with your controller.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 3, 2012)

People use the D-Pad on the 360? I've never used it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Because it's unusable. 

Shitty piece of shit.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 3, 2012)

I have never had a problem with the D pad. Dunno wtf you be doing with your controller.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't have one.

I've used my nephew's and it is crap.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 3, 2012)

Then he f'ed up his controller cuz I have been using them for 5 years, and have had no problem with them. AT ALL.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I have never had a problem with the D pad. Dunno wtf you be doing with your controller.



360's D-pads are highly imprecise. Its usable for games that doesn't rely on it but for any 2D styled games or fighters or whatever else that relies on the D-pad, its horrible.

How did you not know this? This is common knowledge.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

360 is shoddy.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 3, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pJI45nOk1c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> If you remember how Brave Vesperia works then the BC that'll pop up will be very similar.



wth? Did like the final boss spam like 4 or 5 artes 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ALPuel1QgY[/YOUTUBE]

BV didn't make me rage due to the damage but the fact that the final boss heals like 1/3 or even over half of his health back


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh come on UPS, I want to play my Vesperia bitch.


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2012)

360 d-pad is probably the worst d-pad in history


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Sega Genesis one was pretty bad, too.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Bullshit. Bullshit.


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2012)

Not as bad as 360's


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

True, but it wasn't as good as the SNES.

SNES = PS3
Genesis = XBOX 360
Virtual Boy = Wii

Something like that.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Wii is not nearly as bad as the Virtual Boy, gtfo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

I can't come up with anything else.

Turbo Grafx 16 is way too good to be compared to the Wii.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Sega Saturn = Wii


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Different era. 

Neo Geo is even better than Wii.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Different era.
> 
> *Neo Geo is even better than Wii.*



Joke right?


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2012)

Wii has the classic controller, so at least it has that instead of dumb Wii remote


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Have you ever even played Neo Geo, Esura?


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Have you ever even played Neo Geo, Esura?



I did over my brother's friends house when I was young. My brothers always wanted it but I do remember saying she will buy them that when hell freezes over.

I guess it was because of the price.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 3, 2012)

So much hate for the Wii.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> I did over my brother's friends house when I was young. My brothers always wanted it but I do remember saying she will buy them that when hell freezes over.
> 
> I guess it was because of the price.


What was that thing? 599.99 or something? 


Death-kun said:


> So much hate for the Wii.


Shit console.


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2012)

CMX doesn't like handhelds.

He deserves to die.

Except for the Vita, that is a piece of shit


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> So much hate for the Wii.



Yep, its sad.

Sad people misses out on the Wii's killer apps. No More Heroes 2 (since the first is on PS3), Smash, Skyward Sword, TvC, and Muramasa are killer...aps.


CrazyMoronX said:


> What was that thing? 599.99 or something?



Something outrageous like that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

I love handhelds.

I've owned a Gameboy, Gameboy Advance, DS, and even some of those old Tiger Handhelds.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

LOL, I can't believe I used to like those shitty Tiger handhelds.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 3, 2012)

I've thoroughly enjoyed my Wii. Metroid Prime 3, Other M, Super Mario Galaxy 1 and 2, Kirby's Epic Yarn, Monster Hunter Tri, Skyward Sword, New Super Mario Bros Wii, Donkey Kong Country Returns, Kirby's Return to Dreamland, Resident Evil 4, Umbrella Chronicles (super fun when playing with a friend), Brawl, No More Heroes, Xenoblade, The Last Story, TvC, Super Paper Mario, other stuff I'm forgetting. Glaring lack of third party, but I definitely got my money's worth out of the Wii, especially with logging 500 hours just on MHTri.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 3, 2012)

God!!  

Xenoblade is the only halfway decent game Wii owners will get ever again. Of course it will get rated high.


But Xenoblade isn't really a JRPG. It's a faux-MMO.

LOL Too bad Xenoblade is on a terrible console, otherwise I would think about getting it.

Xenoblade Chronicles cannot hope to compete with complex Tales battle system and deep, multi-layered stories

Typical Gametrailers' anti-JRPG bias.

Long live to glorious Tales series!
Long live to Director's Cut editions on separate consoles!
Namco Bandai rewards its loyal fans with high quality fanservice games Tales of Twin Brave and Tales of VS!

Xenoblade is the random dark cloud 2 of this gen, wooooo.

/Tales Fans


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2012)

Shitco Bandai rewards it's fans? lololol

Dark Cloud 2? lololol

I swear trolls don't even try anymore


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 3, 2012)

"deep and complex multi-layered stories"

Are they retarded?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 3, 2012)

The World said:


> Shitco Bandai rewards it's fans? lololol
> 
> Dark Cloud 2? lololol
> 
> I swear trolls don't even try anymore


 I know right lol



Death-kun said:


> "deep and complex multi-layered stories"
> 
> Are they retarded?


no they are mad and their mission is to hate Xenoblade.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

I tried Xenoblade again last night but couldn't get my controller to work on the emulator.

I gave up in frustration.

Fucking Wii.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I tried Xenoblade again last night but couldn't get my controller to work on the emulator.
> 
> I gave up in frustration.
> 
> Fucking Wii.





??


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

What the fuck does that have to do with anything?


At all?


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2012)

Profit                 .


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What the fuck does that have to do with anything?
> 
> 
> At all?


 is the best way to play the game... screw your PC...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Right.

Let me go drop 300 bucks to play one single game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Right.
> 
> Let me go drop 300 bucks to play one single game.


 Yes and do not forget to buy me an ice cream when you are at it...


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2012)

And don't forget to pay that hooker to massage my balls


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Shit you guys. Pawning off your bills on me like that ain't cool. 


But I will pay.


Oh I will.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 3, 2012)

seriously tho,CrazyMoronX no way to get a Wii from someone?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

No one I know has one, no.

Scott Woods does but he's in Canada and an asshole.


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2012)

Man u can probably buy one on Amazon or ebay or fooking Craig's list for like 40 bucks, that's cheaper than the damn game


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 3, 2012)

*GameStop's in-your-face, on-counter display for Xenoblade Chronicles*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

I might not even like the damn game!


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> God!!
> 
> Xenoblade is the only halfway decent game Wii owners will get ever again. Of course it will get rated high.
> 
> ...


Ok.............


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm so ready for Xenoblade. But It'll have to wait till I'm back from Pax  Bioshock Infinite and Borderlands 2 playable? Fuck yez motherfuckaz.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 3, 2012)

OK what Esura? are you part of that fan base also? ah?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Maybe I can steal a Wii from some punk-bitch kids around the neighborhood.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 3, 2012)

lol, GS shoving Xenoblade in our faces.  Can't wait for Friday, I'll look through the art book before I play the game. =w=

Also, CMX, just wait for a WiiU or something. Nintendo first party games + all the delicious third party games wrapped up in one console with a controller that isn't designed for motion control. For all intents and purposes, it should be your goddamn dream come true.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

I was planning on waiting for the 2-year anniversary of Wii U to purchase one, actually.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe I can steal a Wii from some punk-bitch kids around the neighborhood.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe I can steal a Wii from some punk-bitch kids around the neighborhood.


 I can imaging CrazyMoronX tackling a little kid for his/her Wii. lol


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I'm so ready for Xenoblade. But It'll have to wait till I'm back from Pax  Bioshock Infinite and Borderlands 2 playable? Fuck yez motherfuckaz.


Post your PAX experience here! I love Bioshock series so I want to know whats up with Infinite.



Malvingt2 said:


> OK what Esura? are you part of that fan base also? ah?



As of Graces f, yes I'm a Tales of fan.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 3, 2012)

Like seriously CMX, think about it. No longer do you have to choose between playing Nintendo's first party console games or playing all the other amazing third party games. And you don't have to waggle your arms anymore. You don't even have to sit in front of the tv. Lay down and play that shit ON YOUR CONTROLLER.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 3, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> wth? Did like the final boss spam like 4 or 5 artes
> 
> 
> BV didn't make me rage due to the damage but the fact that the final boss heals like 1/3 or even over half of his health back



What's worse is that BC can hit multiple opponents if the one targeted are so much as close to anybody else. Worse if you get hit with Blast Calibers such as that. And your max health goes up to only 9999.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Like seriously CMX, think about it. No longer do you have to choose between playing Nintendo's first party console games or playing all the other amazing third party games. And you don't have to waggle your arms anymore. You don't even have to sit in front of the tv. Lay down and play that shit ON YOUR CONTROLLER.



I will put that fucking thing up my juicy ass! 


Wait, I didn't say that. 


I just hope it's not 499.99.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I will put that fucking thing up my juicy ass!
> 
> 
> Wait, I didn't say that.
> ...



Oh yes you did say that. :ho

And it's probably going to be in the $299.99 - $349.99 range. Nintendo would never go higher than that, and $350 is already pushing it imo. Nintendo isn't one to overprice shit, and if they do, they drop the price a few months later, because they're not so financially bankrupt that they literally can't afford to drop it.  But I don't think they'll make a repeat of the 3DS fiasco. 3DS at $169.99 and WiiU at $299.99 just sounds... right to me.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok, as much as I didn't like the 10 hours I spent on Lost Oddessey when I played it on my brother's box years ago, I'm considering buying it with Blue Dragon just because I found it for the cheapness brand new along with Bullet Witch. I find me some deals thats for damn sure.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Given the 3DS debacle they will release Wii U at 699.99 to gouge loyal customer, then price drop around Christmas. 

Also, I kinda want to play Blue Dragon. The first DS game was all right.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 3, 2012)

Price drop to $200.

lolwut.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

I loved what I played of Blue Dragon and I would love to have it in my grand collection of various games of various rarities (not as good as Kira's but whatever).


----------



## Furious George (Apr 3, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That last step can be a doozy careful.



Really?  

I just beat The Shadow Sirens and am making my way through the lower part of the Palace of Shadow. Turned it off cause I have to do some shopping. I'll be sure to watch out.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Why is there multiple Asian girl dating ads on the forum? 

I blame Lee.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

I might trade my PS3 for my nephew's XBOX and get some games on it some day (given the stipulation that we trade back when I am done). 

Then I would definitely buy Blue Dragon.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> Post your PAX experience here! I love Bioshock series so I want to know whats up with Infinite.
> 
> 
> 
> As of Graces f, yes I'm a Tales of fan.



My friend and I will be grabbing videos and pictures. Will post em here


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *I might trade my PS3 for my nephew's XBOX *and get some games on it some day (given the stipulation that we trade back when I am done).
> 
> Then I would definitely buy Blue Dragon.



You better not. 

Just take your nephew's 360 like a real uncle would. I took my niece's DS I bought her for a few days so I can transfer some Pokemons.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> My friend and I will be grabbing videos and pictures. Will post em here



Did you guys get like free tickets or something?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Well he is black... not sure if I can trust him.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

crazymtf is black? what?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

crazymtf isn't my nephew. 

But he is black though.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 3, 2012)

CMX is black.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

In the pants.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

CMX...is black too?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

I's white.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 3, 2012)

Man I am so tired because of my 3 jobs. Hardly have time to play video games.. sigh. I feel like cooking tho, Maybe some BBQ Turkey, rice with corn and some fried plantains...


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Man I am so tired because of my 3 jobs. Hardly have time to play video games.. sigh. I feel like cooking tho, *Maybe some BBQ Turkey, rice with corn and some fried plantains...*



So...what are you cooking for dinner?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> So...what are you cooking for dinner?


 Dinner maybe some mashed potatoes with fried cheese/salami


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Dinner maybe some mashed potatoes with fried cheese/salami



So...whats the main course? You seem to love a lot of side stuff, but where is the real dinner?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> So...whats the main course? You seem to love a lot of side stuff, but where is the real dinner?


 it is normal in the Dominican cousin.. mashed Plantains"Mangu" with anything, same goes with mashed potatoes.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> it is normal in the Dominican cousin.. mashed Plantains"Mangu" with anything, same goes with mashed potatoes.



Oh...

An average dinner when my mother is in a good mood is mac and cheese, some steak (tired of chicken), mash potatoes, garlic bread, broccoli smothered in cheese, some cabbage and a bunch of other stuff

When she is not...I fix some grilled cheese or eat something from Chitpotle or Burger King or make some rice pudding for desert.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 3, 2012)

How is BBQ turkey not considered a main dish, Esura?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 3, 2012)

I thought you guys would be talking about some RPGS, not food.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 3, 2012)

Mura said:


> I thought you guys would be talking about some RPGS, not food.


 you can cook in RPG games.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 3, 2012)

Way to connect the two.

A little off-topic but I'm trying not to do that that anymore but the first saint seiya series in 25 years has started. The only way someone hasn't seen the original series is if they were living under a rock when growing up.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 3, 2012)

Mura said:


> Way to connect the two.
> 
> A little off-topic but I'm trying not to do that that anymore but *the first saint seiya series in 25 years has started.* The only way someone hasn't seen the original series is if they were living under a rock when growing up.


 where were you when the Hades ovas' hit? the series is so damn epic but this new series is not canon... really looking forward tho.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh yes, you are correct. Slipped my mind for a sec.

The first episode is out though if you haven't seen it yet. Let me talk about RPGS though. Yeah, haven't been playing them much. Really only Graces f with friends but that is only once a week.

Edit: Those were classified as OVA series though, not television series. So I'm tecnically right. Not that it matters in anycase.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 3, 2012)

Mura said:


> Oh yes, you are correct. Slipped my mind for a sec.
> 
> The first episode is out though if you haven't seen it yet. Let me talk about RPGS though. Yeah, haven't been playing them much. Really only Graces f with friends but that is only once a week.
> 
> Edit: T*hose were classified as OVA series though, not television series. So I'm tecnically right. Not that it matters in anycase.*


 Yeah I know but what a great run of Ova's. quality to the max..


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 3, 2012)

I've never actually seen Saint Seiya, my fianc?e scolds me for it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Fuck her twice as hard next time.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> Oh...
> 
> An average dinner when my mother is in a good mood is mac and cheese, some steak (tired of chicken), mash potatoes, garlic bread, broccoli smothered in cheese, some cabbage and a bunch of other stuff
> 
> When she is not...I fix some grilled cheese or eat something from Chitpotle or Burger King or make some rice pudding for desert.



My motherfucking bro  that is how you fucking do it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Damn you people must be fat.

Know what I ate?

Piece of chicken, some lentils, and a carrot. A fucking carrot!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I've never actually seen Saint Seiya, my fianc?e scolds me for it.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4ZT8EXRBk0[/YOUTUBE]

Hop to it.



> Piece of chicken, some lentils, and a carrot. A fucking carrot!



That's barely even a meal let alone a snack.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 3, 2012)

Scratch the carrot, we all know you actually shoved it up your ass.

And I can't see that vid on my phone, oh the humanity.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 3, 2012)

Also, I thought I read back a few pages in this thread something bout Esu getting Lost Odyssey?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 3, 2012)

hate Reyn and love the rest of the cast bitches.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4ZT8EXRBk0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Hop to it.
> 
> ...


Fatass.


Death-kun said:


> Scratch the carrot, we all know you actually shoved it up your ass.
> 
> And I can't see that vid on my phone, oh the humanity.




I would never stick a carrot up my ass. Unlike zuul who shoved a carrot in her vagina.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 3, 2012)

That's pretty hot. 

Emulate her CMX, you're good at that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

At emulating people?

"Hmm, I feel a spot randy but I got my pink sparkle barbie dildo in the cleaners from pegging that homeless boy last night... I know! I'll try this here carrot..... urg... mmm.. ahh... AHHHH.... AHHH!!! IT BURNS!!!"


----------



## LMJ (Apr 3, 2012)

Holy Shit, anyone watch that new Rurouni Kenshin OVA? WTF never remember sex in this show. Shishio be fucking Yumi, don't remember that shit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 3, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Holy Shit, anyone watch that new Rurouni Kenshin OVA? WTF never remember sex in this show. Shishio be fucking Yumi, don't remember that shit.



Don't remember that either but not like I have issues with it too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Somebody said sex? :33

Where the titties?!??!?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 3, 2012)

Mura said:


> Don't remember that either but not like I have issues with it too.



It wasn't really needed but dunno his dick is like 150 degrees hot. I feel bad for Yumi, cuz he really be tearing that pussy up. Burnt pussy


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 3, 2012)

Burnt Pussy.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey hey Malving... guess what time it is..

... It's Reyn time.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 3, 2012)

Ya, I can only get bout 60% fps during battles on the Dolphin Emulator.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 3, 2012)

> Xenoblade Chronicles is the best Japanese RPG of this generation. The fact that it looks like it's from the last generation is its only drawback, but its technical limitations are offset by imaginative artistic direction, innovative and compelling combat, and thoughtful design. It's a throwback to the glory days of the genre, proof that there are always new ways to tell a story. If you've ever felt neglected by the lack of in-depth gaming epics on the Wii, you owe it to yourself to buy this.






SO instead of doing a North American, localized review by one of IGN US's editors, we get a re-post of Keza's from almost a year ago, just with a new date stamp?.

Ign screwed this one...



Death-kun said:


> Hey hey Malving... guess what time it is..
> 
> ... It's Reyn time.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 3, 2012)

oh ign you...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 3, 2012)

Glad I don't pay attention to reviewer sites.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 3, 2012)

Someone here posted some alchemy type animu game for teh PC a couple of weeks back, what was it?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 3, 2012)

So I just beat Paper Mario: Thousand Year Door!  

Review will probably come tomorrow.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 3, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Someone here posted some alchemy type animu game for teh PC a couple of weeks back, what was it?



Do you mean one of the Atelier games? Atelier Meruru and Atelier Ayesha was mentioned in the thread.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Also, I thought I read back a few pages in this thread something bout Esu getting Lost Odyssey?


I am. I'm going to give Lost Odyssey another shot.



Furious George said:


> So I just beat Paper Mario: Thousand Year Door!
> 
> Review will probably come tomorrow.


You should do some reviews on my blog.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


>



You know it's Reyn time. 

I remember hearing him say that, like, every 5 seconds while I watched my fiancee playing Xenoblade.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You know it's Reyn time.
> 
> I remember hearing him say that, like, every 5 seconds while I watched my fiancee playing Xenoblade.







I hate that fool


----------



## Furious George (Apr 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> You should do some reviews on my blog.



I appreciate the offer but I really don't think my style would fit. You do like real reviews with multiple paragraphs and stuff. Mines are comparatively smaller and I kinda just pick my style on the fly.

.................>_>..........


*Spoiler*: __ 




Besides, if one of my glorious reviews gives your site a bazillion hits and it crashes the internet (and NASA somehow) than you'll be all like "I'm the one who got you started in this business. I made you and I can unmake you!" And then you'll arrange for my wife to die in a car accident and I'll say "this time its personal, broseph" because it WILL be personal and then you'll release an army of ecchi assassin girls ala 007 to stop me but THEN the black ecchi assassin (why do you only have one black girl in your army anyway, Esura? Don't like the sisters?) sort of has a thing for me and we get into a tussle but then it turns into a sexy tussle so we have sex in the sexy tussle. When we wake up though I reject for because the death of my wife is still casting shadows over my heart and she doesn't like it but understands and gives me the coordinates to your secret base just off the coast of Indonesia. And then I have to ask Krory for a chopper and then I'll storm the island while you're drinking cocktails and many people will die and you don't want that so let's say we nip the whole thing in the bud.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I appreciate the offer but I really don't think my style would fit. You do like real reviews with multiple paragraphs and stuff. Mines are comparatively smaller and I kinda just pick my style on the fly.
> 
> .................>_>..........


I understand. I have Mura and another cool guy as editors on the blog whenever they want to post something on there related to games or animes so holler whenever you want to do something.

One of my friends is starting a real gaming website and I was invited to be apart of it when he gets it up cause of my reviews. Cool guy.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....wow

You have an active imagination I swear.

Also, don't get it twisted, I got love for the sisters. Don't mistake my current fetish for moe anime bitches and Asian girls as I somehow forgot about the glorious black women. As far as races of women goes, they are by far my most favorites in terms of sex appeal and settling down material.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> I understand. I have Mura and another cool guy as editors on the blog whenever they want to post something on there related to games or animes so holler whenever you want to do something.
> 
> One of my friends is starting a real gaming website and I was invited to be apart of it when he gets it up cause of my reviews. Cool guy.



Cool. I'll keep this in mind.





> ....wow
> 
> You have an active imagination I swear.



Don't give me so much credit. I just watch far too much TV. 



> Also, don't get it twisted, I got love for the sisters. Don't mistake my current fetish for moe anime bitches and Asian girls as I somehow forgot about the glorious black women. As far as races of women goes, they are by far my most favorites in terms of sex appeal and settling down material.



West Indian (the kind that look more arab than Black)
Black
Spanish 
Asian 
Caucasian 

Study it. There will be a test.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 3, 2012)

Fucking Esu @ LO

The reason why you might not liek it is because it doesn't have nearly  enough cutesy stuff that you like and it is a traditional turn based  system. But then again you loved X, so that shouldnt be too much of a  prob.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 3, 2012)

Does Spanish include Mexicans?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 3, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Does Spanish include Mexicans?



Sure, why not?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 3, 2012)

What bout them Latinas?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 3, 2012)

I just classify the whole thing as "Spanish". You have brown skin, call me poppy and eat rice & beans than you're Spanish. I'm racist like that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 3, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I just classify the whole thing as "Spanish". You have brown skin, call me poppy and eat rice & beans than you're Spanish. I'm racist like that.



What if you only eat bananas and really hairy?


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Don't give me so much credit. I just watch far too much TV.


What American don't? 



> West Indian (the kind that look more arab than Black)
> Black
> Spanish
> Asian
> ...


For me it would be...

1. Black
2. Asian
3. Caucasian/Spanish/West Indian/Native American etc.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Fucking Esu @ LO
> 
> The reason why you might not liek it is because it doesn't have nearly  *enough cutesy stuff *that you like and it is a traditional turn based  system. But then again you loved X, so that shouldnt be too much of a  prob.


I'm insulted. I like cutesy shit but I don't expect every JRPG to have cutesy shit. Quite a few of my favorite JRPGs don't have cutesy stuff. Also, I did play LO before you know, just only 10 hours worth of it.

Its sad, I don't think people here realize how many different types of games I actually play and like. I think crazymtf understands...somewhat.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 3, 2012)

Ever since my PSP disappeared.. I stop playing Grandia, VC2, Xenogears, FFT.... for some reason I wanna find it


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 3, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I just classify the whole thing as "Spanish". You have brown skin, call me poppy and eat rice & beans than you're Spanish. I'm racist like that.


 bitch



Unlosing Ranger said:


> What if you only eat bananas and really hairy?


bitch



Lee Min Jung said:


> Does Spanish include Mexicans?


 by default.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 3, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> What if you only eat bananas and really hairy?



If this is some kind of off-color joke about my primate brethren then I say you go too far sir. 



Byrdman said:


> Ever since my PSP disappeared.. I stop playing Grandia, VC2, Xenogears, FFT.... for some reason I wanna find it



Not "for some reason". I'd say Xenogears is an excellent reason and the only reason you need. I'd help you find it if I could.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

I saw a sexy Latina working at Chitpotle when I got me a rice bowl. She gave me the "eye". She want this black meat all up in her taco right here.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 3, 2012)

Latino=male. Latina= Female


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Latina then...

Oh god here go the gay jokes from George now. Thank you very much Mal.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 3, 2012)

Furious George said:


> If this is some kind of off-color joke about my primate brethren then I say you go too far sir.
> 
> 
> 
> Not "for some reason". I'd say Xenogears is an excellent reason and the only reason you need. I'd help you find it if I could.



Its been missing for months but its probably up under my bed lol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 3, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Ever since my PSP disappeared.. I stop playing Grandia, VC2, Xenogears, FFT.... for some reason I wanna find it



Only thing a psp is good for, go find it.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> bitch



I guess we found an Hispanic. 



Esura said:


> Latina then...
> 
> Oh god here go the gay jokes from George now. Thank you very much Mal.



It'd be too easy.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

This liquor is creeping up on me....fuck I suck at drinking.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> Latina then...
> 
> Oh god here go the gay jokes from George now. Thank you very much Mal.


 You welcome.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 3, 2012)

No George. I am Dominican first, Latino second and Hispanic third.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 3, 2012)

ROFL @ the topic now.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Off topic but why do some people find it surprising that a black guy can like K-On? I was listening to Don't Say Lazy in my MP3 player while reading the paper during my break at work (there is shit all else to do) and I guess I was humming it out loud and some dude was like, "WOW YOU LIKE K-ON TOO!?" and I'm looked up like wtf? He scared the shit out of me. He said he never came across a black K-On! fan before. I talked to him a bit, and left my break early cause he scared the shit out of me. I dropped my goddamn coffee too.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> Off topic but why do some people find it surprising that a black guy can like K-On? I was listening to Don't Say Lazy in my MP3 player while reading the paper during my break at work (there is shit all else to do) and I guess I was humming it out loud and some dude was like, "WOW YOU LIKE K-ON TOO!?" and I'm looked up like wtf? He scared the shit out of me. He said he never came across a black K-On! fan before. I talked to him a bit, and left my break early cause he scared the shit out of me. I dropped my goddamn coffee too.



There are several ways I can respond to your question but all of them would be racist and insulting to you.



Malvingt2 said:


> No George. I am Dominican first, Latino second and Hispanic third.





There are several ways I can respond to this statement but all of them would be racist and insulting to you.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> This liquor is creeping up on me....fuck I suck at drinking.



While your drunk change your sig.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Furious George said:


> There are several ways I can respond to your question but all of them would be racist and insulting to you.


Race jokes don't bother me. Just know I can dish back just as harder.




Unlosing Ranger said:


> While your drunk change your sig.



Well I was changing my sig regardless. 

Deciding between another Yui set but with Mio too or a Sophie Lhant (from Graces f) set. Or maybe a Tear (Abyss) set.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 3, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> While your drunk change your sig.



       .


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm leaning heavily towards the Mio and Yui set. Mio is just so love in the manga.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh, I was listening to the full version of this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xrN-eoilQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Apr 3, 2012)

Yo man, I remember back when I was at Purdue, I used to attract so many Asian girls cuz my minor was Japanese and I would have these 2 shirts that I bought. One said "I like Japanese girls" and the other said "I love Korean girls", in Japanese and Korean respectively. It would attract all the Asians. Then in my Japanese classes, I would always get grouped up with the good looking Korean girls that was trying to learn Japanese. Shit was so boss. I miss Uni. Unfortunately my girl found those shirts and threw them away.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 3, 2012)

Spic, Cracker, ^ (use bro), Chink. That is all. I like all them bitches. In that order.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

You lucky dog you Lee. Cute Asians in Ohio is about as rare as flying pigs.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 3, 2012)

Well they were pretty rare in Indiana too, but luckily all of them in the state, went to my Uni.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 3, 2012)

*realizes I have all my rpgs on my PS3*
*realizes now I can't find my PS3 controller*


----------



## zenieth (Apr 3, 2012)

yo

pussy is pussy

later


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 3, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Spic, Cracker, ^ (use bro), Chink. That is all. I like all them bitches. In that order.



Spanish
Black
Asian
Indian
White

This is my order.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> Race jokes don't bother me. Just know I can dish back just as harder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tear, oh god please pick Tear.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice. I've yet to have Asian pussy yet. I've had black, white, and latino but no Asian. I told my teacher on the day of my graduation that I would fuck every race of women at least once. Last thing I said to him and he said good luck. I failed him. 

Then again, I'm only 22. Lots of time...unless I die tomorrow or something.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 3, 2012)

All I ever known is Black with a little bit of Indian... black women just have that azz special something to me


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Tear, oh god please pick Tear.



Tear? No Sophie Lhant love?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 3, 2012)

editing clause:

Except the pussy in Esua's set
that shit ain't pussy
that shit illegal.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> Tear? No Sophie Lhant love?




Ohgodnomakeitgoaway.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 3, 2012)

At least it will be tight.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 3, 2012)

Pascal was the best thing in that game.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 3, 2012)

zenieth said:


> editing clause:
> 
> Except the pussy in Esua's set
> that shit ain't pussy
> that shit illegal.





Lee Min Jung said:


> At least it will be tight.



Annnndd I've officially been here too long.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 3, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Pascal was the best thing in that game.



and not underaged.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ohgodnomakeitgoaway.


How could you say that to that face.

I showed my dad Sophie and even he went daww, especially after I bought the Graces High costumes. Cutest video game character I've ever seen in my life since Neptune.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Pascal was the best thing in that game.



Well, she is third to Sophie and Cheria but Pascal was awesome too. 

Calling Hubert, "Hu" was the most awesome shit ever. Pascal x Hubert 4 lyfe.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 3, 2012)

wth


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 3, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Annnndd I've officially been here too long.



...With you man....*leaves with George to find real pussy*


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Well I didn't say it.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 3, 2012)

Psh, get your mind out of the gutters.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 3, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ohgodnomakeitgoaway.



knows



Furious George said:


> Annnndd I've officially been here too long.



what's



crazymtf said:


> ...With you man....*leaves with George to find real pussy*



up


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Lee, I knew you was talking about my sets being awesome. George has naughty thoughts about my sets all the time.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Byrd (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm deeply disturbed by this now


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> The way its used originated from Spanish and Portuguese people around 1442 in the first place. Blame them.


 actually I had being in meetings where an Africa American group use it to look down to their own people.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow, I didn't know you was fucking around with her George.

I thought we was bois! Bros before anime hos! Leave my Yui-chan alone.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> actually I had being in meeting where an Africa American group use it to look down to their own people.



Because that group was retarded and not indicative of our entire race as a whole.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 3, 2012)

Peace out Curious George.

Also lets get away from this history lesson please.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Oh, look at da fancy la di da callege boy ova hea'!


I'm fond of history, particularly those relating to my race as well as the origins of various mythologies across the world.




> Yeah, I think I'm done for the night.
> 
> Time to get into some Supernatural. Later peeps and pedos.



You like Supernatural. My boi.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 3, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> and not underaged.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I don't know, it is one of the most important group in the African America community in this country. I don't want to say the name of such. Real sad tho Esura, I have to listen to them for 3 hours in every meeting.



What, the NAACP? So?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 3, 2012)

WTF mangs we suppose to be either talking bout Persona or Tales of series in this thread. Not bout derogatory words.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> What, the NAACP? So?


 nothing. lets move on...


----------



## LMJ (Apr 3, 2012)

Sooo...I will have to steal my bro's Wii, cuz I dont wanna be playing at 50% speed the whole 140 hour game lol. Either that or upgrade my GFX card which I have been meaning to do.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes, lets move on.

I am starting Vesperia tonight! GET IT RIGHT!! HNNNNNNG!!!

But I feel kind of dizzy off whatever this bottle shit my brother bought me for my birthday. Might be a short play.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 3, 2012)

Fuck dat, I am bout to replay that game too. I dont have anything else to play til Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition comes out.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yes, lets move on.
> 
> I am starting Vesperia tonight! GET IT RIGHT!! HNNNNNNG!!!
> 
> But I feel kind of dizzy off whatever this bottle shit my brother bought me for my birthday. Might be a short play.



You ready for Yuri's swag?

Seriously, I didn't expect him to have such a deep voice.


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2012)

Alright, I am sticking it in gently as we speak, so I don't scratch the disc. Even though its a slim 360 I had some odd experiences with my brother's older 360s that did those ring scratches.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 4, 2012)

Holy fucking shit, I spit out my drink. LMAO


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 4, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Sooo...I will have to steal my bro's Wii, cuz I dont wanna be playing at 50% speed the whole 140 hour game lol. Either that or upgrade my GFX card which I have been meaning to do.


 Xenoblade? btw I am getting that game Friday in the afternoon..


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You ready for Yuri's swag?
> 
> Seriously, I didn't expect him to have such a deep voice.



Wait...I thought you said you don't have a 360?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wait...I thought you said you don't have a 360?



Youtube


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2012)

Ah.

Opening is lame compared to Graces f and Abyss (Japanese version) though.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Holy fucking shit, I spit out my drink. LMAO



Damnit I made that sig, I was bout to rep that shit on my set, but Esu stole it you bastard.  Fine then I will just rep another cute asian girl set.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Curious George be curious. 

But I love Yuri's deep voice. Fuck Karol. <3 me the Rita/Raven/Judith Dynamic. Dat Repede


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Which is worse OBD, HoU or Blender?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 4, 2012)

HoU by miles


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

I could agree with that, I just wish there was a way that I can hide that part of the forum, from things like the new post link up there, hate how 60% of them are from HoU.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 4, 2012)

HoU obviously


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Damnit I need another JPRG on the PC. Don't feel like playing my 360 right now.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 4, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Damnit I need another JPRG on the PC. Don't feel like playing my 360 right now.



Emulation?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

We all know that crazy wants a sig like


----------



## Byrd (Apr 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpaJulksCik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm impressed with Vesperia so far. Looks so much better than Graces f. I'm not feeling the battle system though. Doesn't feel as good as Graces f. I'm already liking Yuri over Asbel a lot though.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 4, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> We all know that crazy wants a sig like



This...is win....


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2012)

LOL, the triple threat. You got Spike Spiegel on the left, Yui on the right, and Monkey Gohan between the vajayjay.

Why did someone take my goddamn name as a Gamertag?  Lame ass bitches.

MasterEsura it is...sigh.


----------



## Krory (Apr 4, 2012)

"I don't like the battle system that's been exactly the same since the first game and continues to be the same."


----------



## Gino (Apr 4, 2012)

Seems like some epic shit was going on in here.


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> "I don't like the battle system that's been exactly the same since the first game and continues to be the same."



Have you played Graces f?







Thought so. So would you kindly shut the fuck up please? Thank you.


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2012)

I keep trying to fucking sidestep enemy attacks like I did in Graces f and getting owned. 

Estelle bothers me for some reason. I just can't quite put my fingers on it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 4, 2012)

A couple of more Xenoblade reviews: 

GamesRadar:8/10



> But the game?s most egregious flaw is its distinct lack of difficulty. We spent 10 hours in just the first town (not hard to do), seeking all the quests and increasing our popularity. This was a mistake. Performing anything more than the bare minimum of quests rapidly leveled up our characters to the point that the game lost all semblance of challenge by the second major area. This state persisted for most of the game, which often turned the formerly enjoyable questing into going-through-the-motions tedium. Sure, you could skip all the optional stuff, but who wants to do that? The balance is so lopsided that we felt punished for simply consuming the game?s seemingly never-ending content.
> While the lack of difficulty is a major bummer, it doesn?t overshadow Xenoblade Chronicles? many other accomplishments. It offers a singularly beautiful world, streamlined, interesting gameplay, likeable characters, and a fantastic soundtrack - for these reasons alone it?s probably the best RPG on the Wii. Lest you think we?re damning it with faint praise, there?s no denying that Xenoblade is invigorating and engaging like few recent games of its kind, giving us reason to hope that this once-proud genre may yet have better days ahead. Visit the strange world of Xenoblade for 100-odd hours and see if you don?t feel the same.



*You'll love*
Beautiful vistas everywhere
Creative, friction-free gameplay
Charming, high-quality localization
*You'll hate*
Disappointing lack of challenge
Wishing AI buds were smarter
The Wii?s graphics chip



GamesBeat: 82/10



> Baby steps, though, baby steps. Xenoblade has a reasonable average cutscene length. It more or less tells its story in the space of a single game. It does not contain wildly inappropriate religious imagery. It does not require a semester?s course in Gnostic philosophy or a copy of Twilight of the Idols to explain what is going on. The screen doesn?t ever go black for long stretches with nothing but white letters superimposed on top.
> 
> Most important of all, though, Xenoblade Chronicles is genuinely fun to play. It?s an RPG with an extra-capital G, a gameplay-driven game. That?s a sign of real progress from Monolith Soft, and hopefully promise of even better games to come.






To be honest to all of you GamesRadar review confused me.. contradiction in a couple of places.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Crazy, dat sig


----------



## Byrd (Apr 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> I keep trying to fucking sidestep enemy attacks like I did in Graces f and getting owned.
> 
> Estelle bothers me for some reason. I just can't quite put my fingers on it.



Its more of you being able to move anywhere on the open field


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Its more of you being able to move anywhere on the open field



/10char...


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 4, 2012)

dat Lavos


----------



## letsplaybingo (Apr 4, 2012)

Xenoblade Chronicles looking really good at the moment, I'm glad I preordered it a while back.

Good thing too, since grinding for items and the titles is getting a bit monotonous in Graces F. At least now I can switch up between Xenoblade, Graces F, and Warriors Orochi.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

Talking about Xenoblade and underage girls. 

Typical RPG thread.


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm off on Friday too.

I like Vesperia a lot. The battle system is taking a bit to get used but overall I enjoy this so far. Yuri Lowell is pretty goddamn dope and I like how the entire lower section villagers all cover his ass for his escape from Twiddle A and Twiddle B and Leblanc. Some love right there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

I might do it.

I might buy Graces F this weekend.

I'm feeling the RPG crazy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 4, 2012)

Crazymoronx did you play Dual Orb 2?


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I might do it.
> 
> I might buy Graces F this weekend.
> 
> I'm feeling the RPG crazy.



Nice. 

While I would like to say you won't be disappointed, as I've seen some pretty odd tastes up in here so I don't know if you'd like it or not. At least approach with an open mind. 



Posting just in case someone need a push...in the right direction.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Crazymoronx did you play Dual Orb 2?


You know I did.

You almost don't even have to ask.

It was a fun ride. Is that the one with intertwining stories? It's either that one or Rudra... I can't remember.


Esura said:


> Nice.
> 
> While I would like to say you won't be disappointed, as I've seen some pretty odd tastes up in here so I don't know if you'd like it or not. At least approach with an open mind.
> 
> ...



I thought I could last until Diablo 3 came out, but that's over a month away.

I like Tales games and there is shit else out right now.

I'm going mad!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow esura, really? Do you really have that in your sig now?

Buying Graces f is a good investment I'd say.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 4, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You know I did.
> 
> You almost don't even have to ask.
> 
> It was a fun ride. Is that the one with intertwining stories? It's either that one or Rudra... I can't remember.


 is one of the few RPG in snes I have yet to play. is this one.'

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFVp2rXLLYE[/YOUTUBE]


Treasure of the Rudras is awesome..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ozGI1mLGy4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

Well I don't doubt it's a fun game, but I do doubt it is an ideal investment.

I mean I'll never double my money off it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 4, 2012)

Baten Kaitos Origins should be here in a week hopefully. Maybe sooner.

After I beat it, I think I'm finally gonna play Chrono Trigger and Cross. I think a few people here and there mentioned they were okay games or something.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> is one of the few RPG in snes I have yet to play. is this one.'
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFVp2rXLLYE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...





Yeah, I think Dual Orb might be the intertwining one. Either that or it's semi-generic. 

I played that and about 3 other JRPGs at the same time, back-to-back, so it is all bleeding together in my memory.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 4, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Baten Kaitos Origins should be here in a week hopefully. Maybe sooner.
> 
> After I beat it, I think I'm finally gonna play Chrono Trigger and Cross. I think a few people here and there mentioned they were okay games or something.


 I got Baten Kaitos.. after my Xenoblade run that is next.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 4, 2012)

Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door Review​ 

​
*Nothing makes me quite as happy as when a sequel just completely outclasses the original on every level.* 

In an industry where stagnation is the norm and if you have a working formula the school of thought is you just keep milking it and make as little changes as possible its always refreshing to see brave devs really moving things forward. *Paper Mario A Thousand Year Door moves its series forward in a huge way and you immediately get a picture of how, in a perfect world, ALL sequels should be. Its a pretty picture. *

*And pretty pictures is the perfect segue into the game's visuals... and for what Intelligent Systems was going for, they are pretty much flawless. One need look no further than the HUB town Rogueport to see what I mean. Colors are vivid and popping. inspired architecture works with the paper aesthetic (whereas as in the original Paper Mario it works against it) to create a powerful sense of depth and volume to everything, there is broken bottles and other bits of trash littered everywhere and the characters of the town move with real life and energy.* I can probably type an entire paragraph on the animations and how smoothly and effortlessly Mario and his friends run through these beautiful words. Also, the Gamecube's power is on full display as many times hundreds of ghosts, bunched together in all their papery goodness, will attack and buffet Mario.* It is a sheer pleasure to just look at this game, the sort of beauty were people who aren't even into games will gather around the TV and just watch.   * 

Of course, the original Paper Mario was a pretty game for its time as well but it didn't mean much to me particularly because nothing was really done gameplay-wise with the whole "paper world"-schtick. Happy to report TTYD completely corrects this. Mario will go flat to fit between walls, little pieces of the landscape will be cleverly blown away like loose paper to reveal new areas, mountains will tear open rather than burst out...* Nintendo's ingenuity is on full display throughout the game and you never get tired of it.*

The combat also gets a huge upgrade from the original and for the first time it feels like a Mario game. While Paper Mario had a perfectly competent combat system it was also rather dull and uninspired. *In TTYD, you are quite literally fighting on a stage surrounded by the game's characters cheering you on (or, at times, throwing rocks at you!), pieces of the "stage" will often fall on you and freezing air will blast at you.* It really gives the game a strong sense of personality and at times (particularly way later in your adventure) it really makes the fights chaotic and unpredictable. A downside to this of course is that it might at times be a bit unfair. A good combat system should be like chess but TTYD's often feels more like Roulette, an affair one entirely by chance rather than strategy. This particularly becomes more apparent in the later worlds. It keeps things interesting but it may leave hardcore RPG fans wanting.

But now we come to the best stuff... the world, the characters and the plot. This is where TTYD completely and utterly blows its competition out of the water. 

*Every character you meet in this game you will not forget. *They are funny, interesting, and generally speaking very cool-looking in the design department. Funny is a big one. I was surprised at just how many times this game made me laugh out loud (I lost it on the Curse Chests ) and you probably will be too. But beyond that they are very cleverly written characters and you can tell true, honest-to-goodness effort was put into the dialogue. The world itself is a ditto to the quality of the characters. There is always something completely fresh to see and do in every different region this game will take you and it for the most par flows like a dream... though I have to be honest and say that the worlds seem to get less interesting as the game went on. The first three worlds are just brilliant but once you get to Twilight Town (beautifully designed though it may be) you begin to notice the originality waning a bit. X-Naut Fortress was just flat-out disappointing. Moreover, there is FAR too much backtracking in this game and it doesn't really lend itself well to that sort of thing. Finding Captain White in chapter 8 was groan-inducing.

*The story in this game is just good. Really good. Stupid good.... and its not so much because its complex as it is utterly competent and very well-paced.* Each of your side-characters get real time to shine, the mythos of the Thousand Year Door is genuinely interesting and you really get to care about the characters as the story unravels,  particularly the HAL-esque computer "TEC". And might I add that Grodus is a perfect villain and his plans actually made a fair amount of sense. I have one major complaint though... spoiler time. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Really, TEC and Grodus survived? Nope, I call shenanigans wrapped in BS. Okay, Grodus surviving is stupid but understandable as, after all, its a kids game but TEC living was just ridiculous and it legitimately cheapened some of the most powerful scenes in this game. Dick move, Nintendo. 




But really this can all be summed up quite easily... *there is a good chance I will never play Paper Mario 64 again and I find myself wanting to play TTYD right now, even as I type this.* It is a wonderful game, among the best that I've played for Gamecube and a lordly sequel.

​
*8.5/10*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUgK-Spzon8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 4, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well I don't doubt it's a fun game, but I do doubt it is an ideal investment.
> 
> I mean I'll never double my money off it.



I never doubted the money I put into it. I put quality hours into it. Though that said I should get back to it and complete it.



> Its more of you being able to move anywhere on the open field



It's called holding L2 for Graces. 

As much I like running around, being have the ability to dodge at will helps, a lot.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 4, 2012)

Next on the agenda: 

*Super Mario RPG *
Chrono Trigger 
Baiten Kaitos 
Xenoblade 

I probably won't start gaming again until after I come back from my trip to Mexico next week.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

Maybe if butthole katos is good I can stave off buying Graces.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 4, 2012)

I like how CMX's avy/sig isn't gay anymore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

I will switch it to something gay for you later on this month.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 4, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I will switch it to something gay for you later on this month.



Can you quantify the gayness for me? Its only fair that you give me a chance to prepare myself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

Imagine the Juggernaut.

Now imagine Ultros.

Now imagine them both naked.

Now imagine Ultros has penises on each tentacle.

Now imagine that Juggernaut has 8 assholes.

Now multiply that gay imagery by 500.


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I thought I could last until Diablo 3 came out, but that's over a month away.
> 
> I like Tales games and there is shit else out right now.
> 
> I'm going mad!



Go ahead...buy Graces f. Everyone in this thread who has played it only said good things about it. Go ahead...play it.


Mura said:


> Wow esura, really? Do you really have that in your sig now?
> 
> Buying Graces f is a good investment I'd say.


Yep. Its only temporary until I do my Sophie set (Sophie > Tear).



Furious George said:


> Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door Review​


Wow...nice review. I was expecting a small one but this is good.


I'm liking Vesperia a lot. The battle system is taking a bit to get used but overall I enjoy this so far. Yuri Lowell is pretty goddamn dope and I like how the entire lower section villagers all cover his ass for his escape. Some love right there.

I also like how he holds his sword too. Estellise is growing on me now as well. She's ok now. Karol....sigh...when am I going to get some more party members to replace the dog and the boy? 

I got a Xbox Live account for 30 days for free so I can get some Tales of DLC.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

But Baiten Kaitos is free.


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2012)

Then play it or don't.

'Bout to play off my Xenoblade preorder.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

I will play it some day.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wow...nice review. I was expecting a small one but this is good.



Like I said my style changes with mood. I wanted it to be smaller but the words kept on coming. 

Interesting sig btw. 



Zaelapolopollo said:


> After I beat it, I think I'm finally gonna play Chrono Trigger and Cross. I think a few people here and there mentioned they were okay games or something.



Better let us (and by us I mean me) know what you think of Chrono Cross.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Next on the agenda:
> 
> *Super Mario RPG *
> Chrono Trigger
> ...



So you are going to play the first now?
It's one of the best rpgs.

You could play it on the go with a psp.
Oh and chrono cross is different, still good but not as good as chrono trigger. It would benefit from an real remake much more.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 4, 2012)

I hope you like Baten Kaitos.

And I'll definitely  post my thoughts on Cross once I play it. It's a pretty controversial game it seems and I can't wait to weigh in on it.

You liked it right FG? I'm sure I'll enjoy it then. From what I've heard, I have a very large cast to look forward to, including a glam rocker named Nikki. You don't see many of those in JRPGs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 4, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I hope you like Baten Kaitos.
> 
> And I'll definitely  post my thoughts on Cross once I play it. It's a pretty controversial game it seems and I can't wait to weigh in on it.
> 
> You liked it right FG? I'm sure I'll enjoy it then. From what I've heard, I have a very large cast to look forward to, including a glam rocker named Nikki. You don't see many of those in JRPGs.



You have to beat the game several times to get everyone.
You might not be able to get nikki on the first run depending on what you do.


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Like I said my style changes with mood. I wanted it to be smaller but the words kept on coming.
> 
> Interesting sig btw.



That's why I find reviewing fun, especially when I review something I like.


Also, loving Vesperia now. Estelle is so adorable now and Rita is too. Yuri is possibly the most badass JRPG protag since Cecil, Cloud, and Ryudo. He just don't give a darn.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So you are going to play the first now?
> It's one of the best rpgs.
> 
> You could play it on the go with a psp.
> Oh and chrono cross is different, still good but not as good as chrono trigger. It would benefit from an real remake much more.



Yep, playing SMRPG next. I'm thinking about just dling it now and getting started on it.

Don't have a PSP and not interested in getting one at this point. I'm getting 3DS and that's enough.

And yeah I've heard many times CT>>>> CC. Can't wait to play it. 



Zaelapolopollo said:


> I hope you like Baten Kaitos.
> 
> And I'll definitely post my thoughts on Cross once I play it. It's a pretty controversial game it seems and I can't wait to weigh in on it.
> 
> You liked it right FG? I'm sure I'll enjoy it then. From what I've heard, I have a very large cast to look forward to, including a glam rocker named Nikki. You don't see many of those in JRPGs.



Yeah I loved it at the time but don't know how it holds up now. Most of my fond memories of that game are for its incredible music and all the nostalgia that comes with it. Want to hear a less biased take on it.

Oh and make sure you get the onion kid. Forgot his name. Get im' though. 




Esura said:


> That's why I find reviewing fun, *especially when I review something I like..*



I actually prefer doing reviews of games that I'm not absolutely in love with. I look back on a lot of my reviews on Zelda games in particular and think that they come off way too sugary and fanboyish. Fun to write but probably not fun to read. I review best when my feelings on a game aren't too strong one way or the other.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 4, 2012)

Waiting on Crazy's opinion of Persona 2.

I expect he'll have gripes with the datedness of the game, but that story and dem characters;


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm off on Friday too.
> 
> I like Vesperia a lot. The battle system is taking a bit to get used but overall I enjoy this so far. Yuri Lowell is pretty goddamn dope and I like how the entire lower section villagers all cover his ass for his escape from Twiddle A and Twiddle B and Leblanc. Some love right there.



Dat laid back Yuri. . Yea, you will fight those retards on numerous accounts as well as that Pink haired freak Zagi (sp?), a good ol' monster of the week type kinda guy.



Esura said:


> Nice.
> 
> While I would like to say you won't be disappointed, as I've seen some pretty odd tastes up in here so I don't know if you'd like it or not. At least approach with an open mind.
> 
> ...



Repping that review again eh Esu?



Mura said:


> Wow esura, really? Do you really have that in your sig now?
> 
> Buying Graces f is a good investment I'd say.



That is how you do a sig, you should see crazy's sig now. My work of genius. 



zenieth said:


> Waiting on Crazy's opinion of Persona 2.
> 
> I expect he'll have gripes with the datedness of the game, but that story and dem characters;



Back to Persona again?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

Persona or underage hentai scat. Take your pick.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Any truth to this?

Also wtf!

Sega x Bandai Namco x Capcom. Holy shit, wonder what will come from this?





Dat KOS-MOS, dat Tear, dat Yuri, I even see some .Hack up in there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

More incredibad gaming.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 4, 2012)

I see Sakura Wars and Resonance of Fate as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

Now that's better.


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I actually prefer doing reviews of games that I'm not absolutely in love with. I look back on a lot of my reviews on Zelda games in particular and think that they come off way too sugary and fanboyish. Fun to write but probably not fun to read. I review best when my feelings on a game aren't too strong one way or the other.


I love positive reviews provided the reviewer doesn't overlook the faults of the game, which generally bugs me with mainstream reviewers. Games I don't like I don't even feel arsed to write about, and I don't dislike too many games either. 



Lee Min Jung said:


> Dat laid back Yuri. . Yea, you will fight those retards on numerous accounts as well as that Pink haired freak Zagi (sp?), a good ol' monster of the week type kinda guy.


His voice makes him sound even more badass too.

I haven't found a female character I like as much as Sophie and Tear though. 



> Repping that review again eh Esu?


I got to show that Graces f love since I noticed many want to hate on it.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Persona or underage hentai *scat*. Take your pick.



Eww, even I don't like that.

Almost threw up my Whopper at the thought of it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

Liar.

If it's animated and young you love it.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

You got fries or onion rings? 

Also, what females do you have in  your grp so far?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Just wait til you get Judith, she is almost Chie tier.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 4, 2012)

Just saw a hentai with scat in it two days ago. That is another story for another day though.

Playing vesperia esura? Write up a review on it when your done so I can read it.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

You know he will, you don't even need to ask him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

Speaking of reviewing shit, I haven't reviewed anything in a long time.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 4, 2012)

So I see The PS3 Vesperia has Patty Fleur. Wonder if she is good gameplay wise.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

She has guns!


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You got fries or onion rings?
> 
> Also, what females do you have in  your grp so far?


Neither. Just the Whopper.

So far I have Rita and Estelle. I'm actually shocked about Rita though, because I saw a hentai doujin of her and didn't know it was related to Vesperia so when I saw her in that mountain place I was like WHOA.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Just wait til you get Judith, she is almost Chie tier.


Don't say that.

You gonna make me rush. 



Mura said:


> Just saw a hentai with scat in it two days ago. That is another story for another day though.
> 
> Playing vesperia esura? Write up a review on it when your done so I can read it.


Scat...is disgusting. I lump scat in with guro and yaoi, shit I avoid like a plague.

And of course I will review it. Will take me a minute though. You should review some animes man. You watch more of them than I do.


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2012)

Mura said:


> So I see The PS3 Vesperia has Patty Fleur. Wonder if she is good gameplay wise.



Eh, I'm going to act like the PS3 version doesn't exist, so I can keep my justification of owning a 360 alive now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> Scat...is disgusting. I lump scat in with guro and yaoi, shit I avoid like a plague.
> 
> And of course I will review it. Will take me a minute though. You should review some animes man. You watch more of them than I do.



I can tolerate scat, I don't mind the hardcore shit.

Reviewing anime, huh. I'd have to gather some good pics, think about scenarios and characters. Maybe I will but I'll let you know if I do. I may review something from last season.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> Eh, I'm going to act like the PS3 version doesn't exist, so I can keep my justification of owning a 360 alive now.



 Do that. Better be doing those optional bosses for those costumes and shit.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Also, where the fuck is my F/Z S2 at? What day does it come on?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 4, 2012)

I saw a KOS-MOS costume for Judith.

@Lee F/Z S2 comes out on 4/7 in Japan. It'll be 4/6 over here since different timezones and all.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 4, 2012)

I saw CT & CC... play it and enjoy it  I don't wanna hear nothing else


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0qAzyiWDOc[/YOUTUBE]

Watch that Mura.


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2012)

Mura said:


> I can tolerate scat, I don't mind the hardcore shit.
> 
> Reviewing anime, huh. I'd have to gather some good pics, think about scenarios and characters. Maybe I will but I'll let you know if I do. I may review something from last season.


I...can't watch scat. Anything with shit or heavy amounts of blood in it kills the boner. And yes that applies to some virginal hentais too (some doujins really fucking overdo it, damn you would of thought she got stabbed or something). And yes I'm odd. 

We are partners in it so you don't have to let me know, just post it whenever you do it. I would know automatically anyways since I'm whoring out my reviews and blog on every forum to get hits.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Lawls, some of you should read Wolfen Crest. That shit with mess with your head. Go Esura, read it, nao....or else.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> Nope. Fries and onion rings kills my appetite on burgers. I'll eat them when I'm not eating a burger though.
> 
> Rita sounds like she is voiced by Michelle Ruff for some reason.
> 
> ...



Cuz it is Michelle Ruff

Do dem secret achieves for teh regular bosses too.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 4, 2012)

Yuri got dat Santa costume.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> Depends. I'm getting my ass raped by regular bosses in this game so far so I dunno.



Those optional bosses are crazy.. I took on one at a low level and was owned in less than a minute


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Cuz it is Michelle Ruff
> 
> Do dem secret achieves for teh regular bosses too.



Oh, she always sounds so sexy. Sexy as Katherine, sexy as C.Viper, sexy as Rita, just sexy.

This game is pissing me the fuck off. Goddamn giant wolf fucking raping Estelle in the ass so hard that she can't heal me goddammit. BITCH STOP ATTACKING MY HEALERS! 

Fuck I need a drink.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Then change and play as Estelle or change her tactics things in the menu. Or intercept those bitches that go after the healer and stop them from attacking her.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

In that one forest at the beginning with Karol, there is an optional boss in there, that will rape your ass if you aren't high enough.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

I think I am going to pick up Persona and hentai so I can stay relevant to this thread.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 4, 2012)

Just got done with the costume video. Some notables for me were Estelle got the Tear and Chloe costumes.

Patty got the Mithos costume which is implying that Mithos was a woman all this time.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

You think that Patty is a female?


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You think that Patty is a female?



Wait...what? She's not?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wait...what? She's not?



Duh.

PATty
PAT, he's a transsexual.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

In PS3 version you get to fully play as Flynn too.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 4, 2012)

Androgyny.


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh...I'm disappoint. 

Anyways, why is every game I wanted to get for the 360 very close to full price? 

And why the fuck is Dead or Alive 4 brand new 80 bucks when a new copy of DoA3 is much, much cheaper?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Cuz you prob want the 360 exclusive games, that is why they are higher price than the ones that you can get on any of the 3 consoles.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 4, 2012)

Put an order for Vesperia on amazon. Used since it was cheaper but very good condition.


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Put an order for Vesperia on amazon. Used since it was cheaper but very good condition.



I refuse to buy used 360 games, or used Wii and PS2 games anymore. I've bought quite a few used ones for my brother on his birthday and shit (usually sport games or a third person shooter) and the shit is always damaged and skipping.

Only games I don't mind buying used are PS3 games. Every system next gen needs to use Blu Ray goddammit.


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Cuz you prob want the 360 exclusive games, that is why they are higher price than the ones that you can get on any of the 3 consoles.



Blue Dragon is cheap as hell. Actually most exclusives are cheap as hell but Dead or Alive 4 and Magna Carta 2. Even Vesperia was cheaper.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Vesperia was 40 bucks you said. Taht ain't cheap.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 4, 2012)

There is like an optional boss too when you leave the first city after the castle I think.. that giant hog.. I got own by him lol.. the others I chose ignore but he came out of nowhere


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Ya outside a Big Boar can appear. And he will rape your shit. Run away like a friend if you see him in the fields.


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Vesperia was 40 bucks you said. Taht ain't cheap.


Cheaper than 60 or 80 fucking bucks. 

Ebay got some ridiculous cheap bids on new copies of Vesperia. I might bid on some for shits and giggles. Hella copies out there I guess.



Byrdman said:


> There is like an optional boss too when you leave the first city after the castle I think.. that giant hog.. I got own by him lol.. the others I chose ignore but he came out of nowhere



I never noticed it.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> Cheaper than 60 or 80 fucking bucks.
> 
> Ebay got some ridiculous cheap bids on new copies of Vesperia. I might bid on some for shits and giggles. Hella copies out there I guess.
> 
> ...



Don't go... he is like level 50 or something like that  then he has two baby ones with him


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

And his charge hits for like a friend.


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2012)

Duly noted.

Question about titles. How do I know if I learned everything a title has to offer? In Graces f they show you everything you can learn and what you have learned from it but I don't see anything similar in this.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Ya...not sure bout that. Don't think there is a list in game that shows all available titles.


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2012)

Ah.

Well I finally killed that boss. You had to stun the damn wolf thing with the flowers in the field. Such a dumbass boss fight right there.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

But the purty flowers....


----------



## Byrd (Apr 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ah.
> 
> Well I finally killed that boss. You had to stun the damn wolf thing with the flowers in the field. Such a dumbass boss fight right there.



My opinion for you... don't do the fell arms quest for the first play through and if you do complete it.. train those weapons!! otherwise you won't be able to beat the game unless you grind!!


----------



## Esura (Apr 4, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> My opinion for you... don't do the *fell arms quest for the first play through and if you do complete it.. train those weapons!! otherwise you won't be able to beat the game unless you grind!!*



Wait...waht?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

I didn't have to farm the fell arm training shit for final boss, and i only did like 30 min of grinding at the end.....maybe cuz I did like every side boss and quest which is prob what gave me alot of exp so i didn't have to grind so much for final boss. FUCK YOU DUKE. But if you do plan on playing a 2nd run through in the future, do as well as you can with the battles and shit cuz you get the points added up at the end and you can spend them on New Game+ perks like double exp or some shit.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wait...waht?



There is a certain optional quest you can do to get the most powerful weapons in the game but doing that also unlocks the third form of the final boss which is a monster in combat


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 4, 2012)

Does putting it on a higher difficulty give you more EXP? I know abyss was like that.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Dunno but the first play through I did, I had enough of those points on my New Game plus to get the 10x EXP, LOL


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Lemme play as 2nd controller Esu, Ill be your healer.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 4, 2012)

If only the tales games had online play.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 4, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Dunno but the first play through I did, I had enough of those points on my New Game plus to get the 10x EXP, LOL



you manage to beat him on your first playthrough


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

What you mean? I did like every optional thing I could do on my first playthrough. Prob like over 100+ hours on my first playthrough.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 4, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> What you mean? I did like every optional thing I could do on my first playthrough. Prob like over 100+ hours on my first playthrough.



what was your level at the end?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't remember and actually I don't even remember what we were talking bout? Who we talking bout killing?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 4, 2012)

Mura said:


> Does putting it on a higher difficulty give you more EXP? I know abyss was like that.


Tales of?
I thought it was only more grade.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Tales of?
> I thought it was only more grade.



I think your right, I probably mixed it up.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 4, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I don't remember and actually I don't even remember what we were talking bout? Who we talking bout killing?



The radiant winged one  

trying to avoid spoilers


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 4, 2012)

Mura said:


> I think your right, I probably mixed it up.



Yeah harder modes aren't really worth it most of the time.
Grade carries over for each new game if I remember, so all you need to do is get expx and grade booster.
Possibly some things that make it easier.
Though on games like so2 and so1 on the psp there is no real manual, so it's nearly impossible on universe mode(abyss's equivalent) it usually just plops me right in front of the enemy and since it takes forever to attack at the beginning it ends up with a single smack of death.
At least you can manage abyss mode in tales of with control.
One of the reasons I like SO3 the most actually.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 4, 2012)

I think it's more Grade or something. IIRC Graces is the only one that really gives benefits for harder mode play.


----------



## ~Wondering Zero~ (Apr 5, 2012)

So anyone playing something besides Graces F? Cause I'm playing like every other RPG besides that.

Mainly Devil Survivor 2 for my 3DS and P3P for my Vita.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 5, 2012)

Well then you sir, are playing other great games. Dat P3P and DS2


----------



## ~Wondering Zero~ (Apr 5, 2012)

Sweet. I'm hoping to pick up Graces F in the near future too...

I actually just recently beat DS2 on Daichi's route and am going for a second playthrough heading for the Anguished One's route. I swear that last boss was meant to stomp you into the ground if you made even one false move. I can't even count how many times I lost to him.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 5, 2012)

Go pick up Xenoblade as well. And Vesperia...and P4....


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2012)

I dropped Devil Survivor 2 for now. I can't deal with these sudden difficulty spikes and spending hours micromanaging my monsters and fusions and shit just to face the next battles right now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 5, 2012)

~Wondering Zero~ said:


> So anyone playing something besides Graces F? Cause I'm playing like every other RPG besides that.
> 
> Mainly Devil Survivor 2 for my 3DS and P3P for my Vita.



I'm working on playing and beating every good rpg.
It's not easy since I need money for that, so I'm starting in the early era's of games.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> I dropped Devil Survivor 2 for now. I can't deal with these sudden difficulty spikes and spending hours micromanaging my monsters and fusions and shit just to face the next battles right now.



You don't like Pokemanz?


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 5, 2012)

My god, I'm only 40 hours in; and I got to the part where you can go one on one with Malik. He fucking is cheap as shit! His spells take literally no time to cast, and he raped me alive. Gonna tackle this after Anime Boston..


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You don't like Pokemanz?



I'm a big fan of the first one (and Pokemon btw). For some reason they just up the ante on DS2 with the difficulty. Its...kind of annoying.


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> My god, I'm only 40 hours in; and I got to the part where you can go one on one with Malik. He fucking is cheap as shit! His spells take literally no time to cast, and he raped me alive. Gonna tackle this after Anime Boston..



I found Malik to be easy one on one. Hubert is the one that gave me the most trouble personaly.

Sidestepping should be a mandatory fixture in all future Tales of games/


----------



## LMJ (Apr 5, 2012)

*reserving post for 2morrow when CMX gets on to retort about how every game is too easy*


----------



## ~Wondering Zero~ (Apr 5, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Go pick up Xenoblade as well. And Vesperia...and P4....


Already got P4, and I'd love to pick up Vesperia but I don't own a 360. I'll pick up Xenoblade along with Skyward Sword since my Wii has been collecting dust for a while now...


Esura said:


> I dropped Devil Survivor 2 for now. I can't deal with these sudden difficulty spikes and spending hours micromanaging my monsters and fusions and shit just to face the next battles right now.


It was actually much easier then DS1 for me, I only had trouble when doing some of the escorts mission cause I didn't have the right demons. For the first two days all you do is buy monsters from the auction, then fuse when they're not strong enough. Once you get the compendium you start fusing like crazy. Though there was that one boss in Daichi's route that made me want to throw my 3DS against the wall real hard.


Unlosing Ranger said:


> I'm working on playing and beating every good rpg.
> It's not easy since I need money for that, so I'm starting in the early era's of games.



Like SNES era stuff since you can just emulate those?


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> I found Malik to be easy one on one. Hubert is the one that gave me the most trouble personaly.
> 
> Sidestepping should be a mandatory fixture in all future Tales of games/



Nah, I was kinda caught off guar with his insta spells, and such. Plus the fact I got AB on the mind..


----------



## Byrd (Apr 5, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> @ Byrd
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes him... Duke the one who does Brave Vesperia arts that heals him for like 300,000 health and would kill your characters... yeah that bastard


----------



## zenieth (Apr 5, 2012)

Man DeSu's artist makes the most implausible breasts


----------



## Byrd (Apr 5, 2012)

Thinking about finishing up FFT


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 5, 2012)

> mfw my cousin still has his Wii

Also I get to take it (his 360) off his hands for $50, with everything else as well



Esura said:


> I found Malik to be easy one on one. Hubert is the one that gave me the most trouble personaly.
> 
> Sidestepping should be a mandatory fixture in all future Tales of games/



>Solo fight
>Hubert
>Hard mode


----------



## ~Wondering Zero~ (Apr 5, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Man DeSu's artist makes the most implausible breasts



Don't you mean clothes? 

Though now that I think about it...there are a lot of big breasted females in the DeSu universe. The only normal one was Airi in DeSu2.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 5, 2012)

Link me examples Z


----------



## ~Wondering Zero~ (Apr 5, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Link me examples Z



For clothes or females? Cause if you need examples for the clothes, Haru from DeSu and Hinako from DeSu2 fit the bill.

For the females...Well, I'm sure you could find some fanart of them floating around.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 5, 2012)

Some of the most challenging bosses I can remember:
Lady Yuna (nickname) from FFX
Migel from CC
Mammoth Machine
Radiant Winged One
Dhaos
Stern Regisseur


----------



## LMJ (Apr 5, 2012)

I wasn't looking for fanart, if Z was talking bout the actually artists from the game, I wanted to see that.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 5, 2012)

yunalesca was challenging?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 5, 2012)

LMJ just refer to Zero's sig

though those images resolution aint the best.


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey, is Dead or Alive Xtreme 2 pretty ok? Half naked bitches in the beach playing v ball seems worth 30 bucks.



~Wondering Zero~ said:


> It was actually much easier then DS1 for me, I only had trouble when doing some of the escorts mission cause I didn't have the right demons. For the first two days all you do is buy monsters from the auction, then fuse when they're not strong enough. Once you get the compendium you start fusing like crazy. Though there was that one boss in Daichi's route that made me want to throw my 3DS against the wall real hard.


It just feels like if I don't set up my team perfectly, every freaking fight is a nightmare. DS1 felt considerably easier.



TeenRyu said:


> Nah, I was kinda caught off guar with his insta spells, and such. Plus the fact I got AB on the mind..



I think I was overleveled by the time I faced Malik so he didn't really dent my HP and I kept messing him up since Asbel was faster and stronger.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >Solo fight
> >Hubert
> >Hard mode


That sounds....scary.


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2012)

zenieth said:


> yunalesca was challenging?



Um...yes. I hate that bitch. Hate her.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 5, 2012)

zenieth said:


> yunalesca was challenging?



Yes she was.. althought Jecht might have took her place when he keep spamming his sword swings.. its not fun at all when the game allows him to attack 3 times in a row dealing 2K


----------



## LMJ (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey Esu, if you get that, get the nude patch.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 5, 2012)

I found the entire game easy as pie.

Though I find all FF's unbelievably easy.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 5, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Yes she was.. althought Jecht might have took her place when he keep spamming his sword swings.. its not fun at all when the game allows him to attack 3 times in a row dealing 2K



Auto Shell + Protect ftw.


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Hey Esu, if you get that, get the nude patch.



The what? I'm not modding.


----------



## ~Wondering Zero~ (Apr 5, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I wasn't looking for fanart, if Z was talking bout the actually artists from the game, I wanted to see that.



Here's some.  



Esura said:


> Hey, is Dead or Alive Xtreme 2 pretty ok? Half naked bitches in the beach playing v ball seems worth 30 bucks.



If you like staring at naked chicks for long periods of time and actually like the v ball mechanics then go right ahead. I'm sure as hell going to buy the 3rd one if they ever make one...


Esura said:


> It just feels like if I don't set up my team perfectly, every freaking fight is a nightmare. DS1 felt considerably easier.



I think it depends on the mission. Any escort or protect missions and I instantly go for devil speed, flight, and phantasm monsters on two parties. At least that way I can get near the objective and have the other two catch up and destroy things on their way.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 5, 2012)

Although the boss fights in SRW OG2 on GBA are ridiculous


----------



## ~Wondering Zero~ (Apr 5, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Although the boss fights in SRW OG2 on GBA are ridiculous



Oh god....30 minute, or in my case, hour long boss fights. God have mercy on your soul if you tried to fight The Inspectors the first time they show up too.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 5, 2012)

Yiazmat in FFXII was hard to me cuz it was like a 2 hour battle, and if you fucked up, you would have to start all the way back over. And dem traps around him


----------



## LMJ (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh and Eliz at the end of P3, healing cheat friend.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> That sounds....scary.



His attacks were made of cunt and rape. I only lasted 5 seconds.

He was followed up by hard mode Kurt in the bullshit department.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 5, 2012)

~Wondering Zero~ said:


> Oh god....30 minute, or in my case, hour long boss fights. *God have mercy on your soul if you tried to fight The Inspectors the first time they show up too.*



I actually did... its possible to win... a very slim chance though and oh god the frustration when one of your mechs with an Energy depletion missle is destroyed.. might as well restart 

Not to mention literally every boss could one-shot


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 5, 2012)

~Wondering Zero~ said:


> Like SNES era stuff since you can just emulate those?


Along with ps1 stuff as well. There are lots of good handheld rpgs though.
Some of these games are pretty daunting even now.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 5, 2012)

~Wondering Zero~ said:


> I think it depends on the mission. Any escort or protect missions and I instantly go for devil speed, flight, and phantasm monsters on two parties. At least that way I can get near the objective and have the other two catch up and destroy things on their way.



Ms. Mari's mission in DS1 had like the gayest requirement I ever had to encounter. Oh my god why.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 5, 2012)

Only problem with emulating is it makes it easier on me.
Makes easy to grind, so certain games lose that edge they used to have.
I mean why do something slowly when it's the exact same thing, but slower?


----------



## ~Wondering Zero~ (Apr 5, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> I actually did... its possible to win... a very slim chance though and oh god the frustration when one of your mechs with an Energy depletion missle is destroyed.. might as well restart
> 
> Not to mention literally every boss could one-shot


I didn't bother. I was shitting bricks and yelling "ohshitohshitohshit" as I ran away like a little girl.

I heard you did get some really good items if you beat them.


Unlosing Ranger said:


> Along with ps1 stuff as well. There are lots of good handheld rpgs though.
> 
> Some of these games are pretty daunting even now.


Nice. I actually have a lot of PS1 games I'd like to try myself, but I'm too busy with all these new games.


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Ms. Mari's mission in DS1 had like the gayest requirement I ever had to encounter. Oh my god why.



You mean the second one with her having to land the final blow on Kudlak? I had that one guy, the leader of that one gang and had a huge crush on her, do some damage after I took him down to half HP. He'd always leave him at one so that was an easy win.

Beldr on the other hand was a nightmare sometimes. Especially if you MC was a mage buff. Good luck doing any decent damage to him.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 5, 2012)

Translate for me Esura.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 5, 2012)

Damn didn't even know some of these gameboy games existed.
Alone in the dark,Grandia,Lufia,SMT,etc.
Microsoft games on the GB oh the hilarity.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 5, 2012)

~Wondering Zero~ said:


> You mean the second one with her having to land the final blow on Kudlak? I had that one guy, the leader of that one gang and had a huge crush on her, do some damage after I took him down to half HP. He'd always leave him at one so that was an easy win.



Here's the thing. I wasn't underpowered. In fact I was overpowered. And my MC was broken as fuck with Holy Dance and Drain plus being a Mage build. Which makes it a problem since I don't wanna kill him and plus keeping him in one spot long enough but unfortunately he can clear the map and he tends to bind her movements. Not to mention spawning enemies.



> Beldr on the other hand was a nightmare sometimes. Especially if you MC was a mage buff. Good luck doing any decent damage to him.



I found Beldr easy. Didn't really take long. I built my Str along with my Mag.


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 5, 2012)

Zero, I was phys buff and beldr fucking raped me multiple times. Mari.. Oh dear god. I'm so glad that bot was a retard and fell for my trap of "if I move mari will be able to reach him!" bullshit, cause I brought him down to like 20. And the fucker still almost escaped.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 5, 2012)

Lu Bu!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 5, 2012)

I think I had my str at 9 when I beat beldr.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 5, 2012)

IIRC I was close to 20.

Yes I grind like a friend.


----------



## ~Wondering Zero~ (Apr 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Damn didn't even know some of these gameboy games existed.
> Alone in the dark,Grandia,Lufia,SMT,etc.
> Microsoft games on the GB oh the hilarity.


Sword of Mana is a pretty good one too. Earthbound 3 is also good as well...Still need to get to playing that one actually.


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Here's the thing. I wasn't underpowered. In fact I was overpowered. And my MC was broken as fuck with Holy Dance and Drain plus being a Mage build. Which makes it a problem since I don't wanna kill him and plus keeping him in one spot long enough but unfortunately he can clear the map and he tends to bind her movements. Not to mention spawning enemies.



That would explain it. I was an even build so I did decent damage regardless of what I did. I used bind every chance I got and I would basically just surround him with my party once he reached Mari to keep him from running. From there I just had everyone defend if he was weak, and heal Mari every turn they got.



> I found Beldr easy. Didn't really take long. I built my Str along with my Mag.


I had some trouble the first time. Only cause I didn't think I would only have to use the strap on him. I remember it being a pretty close call since he just summoned his crew to attack again and I was basically in the danger zone along with him. So lucky I had double up or I would have lost that battle...


TeenRyu said:


> Zero, I was phys buff and beldr fucking raped me multiple times. Mari.. Oh dear god. I'm so glad that bot was a retard and fell for my trap of "if I move mari will be able to reach him!" bullshit, cause I brought him down to like 20. And the fucker still almost escaped.



Sounds about right. If you weren't careful his friends would come up and rape you too if you didn't clear them up. 

I just remembered Belzaboul and his god damn spawn ability. Even went through Phys Repel...


----------



## vanhellsing (Apr 5, 2012)

well in DeSu 1 the devil fuge scales with you level no with STR and MAG and a kishin help on that too but his Aoe lol good luck on getting curse inmune demons , kudlak get petra eyes or heck just get Ym a dragon demon with petra eyes and evil wave if you are scared of kudlak and just watch Mari kill that bastard XD


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 5, 2012)

Beldr basically couldn't do anything to me (mainly magic and vit)and I had the others just hold off  barely alive monsters.
If you know he's coming it's not a big deal think you need at least 8-9 str to beat him unless you are like REALLY overleveled.
Final boss was pathetic as well(main character himself could have done it)
However I got to(bonus) lucifer barely did anything to him and got one shotted. 
Went basically fuck that new game plus(cause it's easier to grind), but of course I lost interest after that.


vanhellsing said:


> well in DeSu 1 the devil fuge scales with you level no with STR and MAG and a kishin help on that too but his Aoe lol good luck on getting curse inmune demons , kudlak get petra eyes or heck just get Ym a dragon demon with petra eyes and evil wave if you are scared of kudlak and just watch Mari kill that bastard XD



really, by level? That's kinda lame.


~Wondering Zero~ said:


> Sword of Mana is a pretty good one too. Earthbound 3 is also good as well...Still need to get to playing that one actually.
> 
> I just remembered l and his god damn spawn ability. Even went through Phys Repel...



Played and beat both of those.
I don't really remember the fat old fly being hard.
He got what, two turns? And then has the nerve to just croak on me.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 5, 2012)

Haha, this fucking thread.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 5, 2012)

Heh, looks like there was a fan made fighting game of the Tales series that I wasn't aware of.



38 playable characters, not bad.

For those who are curious without having to go through the tedium of piecing it together.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuqINqnd9zs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Apr 5, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I found the entire game easy as pie.
> 
> Though I find all FF's unbelievably easy.



And then you get to the endgame or sidequest stuff.

FF is far from easy when you get to that point.

Usually all main quest stuff is pretty easy to breeze through though.

Except some battles in FF2,FF3, and FF4.......dem early FFs.........I actually had to grind!


----------



## The World (Apr 5, 2012)

Raidou with a Luke/Ashe/TOA set?  

Is the world ending?

Should I head to a bomb shelter?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 5, 2012)

I wasn't talking about extra content.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow.. Xenoblade smh. a special mini boss who can use sleep attacks like nothing...and you can't touch him with melee attack or arts or you going to fall sleep... damn it..


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 5, 2012)

Xenoblade tomorrow, can't wait. 

Also, lol talking about Beldr. If I didn't have Double Up in that fight, I would've lost.  My teammates held off the other demons while my MC kept using that plant (I forgot which plant it was... was it mistletoe? ) to keep hurting Beldr. Thank goodness for being able to use it twice in one turn.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

Since all new games suck and I didn't like Baten Kaitos, I went back and played Tactics Ogre on the GBA.

This game isn't too bad. The SNES/PSX/PSP games are better, but this is pretty outstanding compared to the norm.

Gonna be good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Tomorrow bitches!!! Today for Canada tho lol


----------



## Furious George (Apr 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Xenoblade tomorrow, can't wait.





Malvingt2 said:


> Tomorrow bitches!!! Today for Canada tho lol



Only idiots play new games. Idiots. 

I am currently helping Mallow get back his grandpappy's stolen coin 96' style and lovin' it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 5, 2012)

It seem Kotaku team didn't like Xenoblade that much. Called it another RPG. Oh well it was vow to happen anyway


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah, fucking idiots.

Mario RPG sure is an epic game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, fucking idiots.
> 
> *Mario RPG sure is an epic game.*


 yes.. I should play that game ones again.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 5, 2012)

So far it seems like SMRPG going to be a lot of fun. Paper Mario stole a fair amount of elements from it, it seems.

I d/led Chrono Trigger alongside it and might start playing both off-and-on assuming my body is ready.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

They are vastly different experiences. I don't know if I would divide my attention as both should get full attention separately. 

Anyway, make sure you get all the secrets. And fight the secret boss. It's so awesome.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They are vastly different experiences. I don't know if I would divide my attention as both should get full attention separately.



Just because your body wasn't ready doesn't mean that mine's won't be.  

(I'll probably play CT after SMRPG like I was planning.) 



> Anyway, make sure you get all the secrets. And fight the secret boss. It's so awesome.



I'LL DO WHAT I WANT!!!


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Heh, looks like there was a fan made fighting game of the Tales series that I wasn't aware of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, what the fuck is up with every goddamn fighting game video on Youtube using Blazblue tracks? Yes, its badass, its awesome, possibly the best tracks Daisuke Ishiwatari composed, but for the love of god people stop using them for every random fighting game video.

Looks ight though.

I'm immersing myself in hella jRPGs mang. Need too. Might as well buy and play every JRPG the PS3 don't have now for ownage sake.


----------



## Ruthless Majuske (Apr 5, 2012)

Let me interfere..


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2012)

What? **


----------



## Ruthless Majuske (Apr 5, 2012)

Wat do you mean by wat? Haha


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Xenoblade - Field Map Exploration Version.2 ( The 1st Anniversary)*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CUNNyNK-4w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Just because your body wasn't ready doesn't mean that mine's won't be.
> 
> (I'll probably play CT after SMRPG like I was planning.)
> 
> ...


 YOU FUCKING FIGHT THAT SECRET BOSS OR DIE AND BURN IN HELL! 


Esura said:


> What? **


 Hentai.


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2012)

Sunep Rikudou said:


> Wat do you mean by wat? Haha


What do you mean by "let me interfere"?



CrazyMoronX said:


> YOU FUCKING FIGHT THAT SECRET BOSS OR DIE AND BURN IN HELL!
> 
> Hentai.



There is no Xenoblade hentai yet. Makes me sadfaced.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> What do you mean by "let me interfere"?
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no Xenoblade hentai yet. Makes me sadfaced.*


 O_o God please no....


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4-B6PLQka8[/YOUTUBE]

Ok, this opening is starting to grow on me now. I like it a bit better than Abyss now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

There will be soon enough.


It's the Internet, man. You can only have a peice of fiction without a pornographic counterpart for so long.


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> O_o God please no....



Every popular JRPG has them. Its not truly popular and great unless they have them. 

Also, Rule 34 man....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

Where is the Ogre Battle hentai?


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Where is the Ogre Battle hentai?



Whats a Ogre Battle?

I think you mean Tactics Ogre correct? There is hentai of that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 5, 2012)

the new guy set a trap and Esura fell for it .


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2012)

You talk about RPGs or life stuff here. This is Esura's RPG Thread of Absolute Madness.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

Ogre Battle is the original series that Tactics Ogre is part of.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> You talk about RPGs or life stuff here. This is Esura's RPG Thread of Absolute Madness.


 wut? lol....... You should be banned.


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> the new guy set a trap and Esura fell for it .



What trap? It would of been something if I got zinged or something and I would of laughed too.

If just posting random stuff and getting someone to respond to it is a trap, I trapped all you guys for years.


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ogre Battle is the original series that Tactics Ogre is part of.


Never heard of it. Never played Tactics Ogre either.


Malvingt2 said:


> wut? lol....... You should be banned.



I've done nothing banworthy on this forum. Actually aside from one spoiler infraction in the Naruto section I got around when I first joined here, I've never gotten myself in trouble here, contrary to what people on here may think.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Esura you know I was joking right?


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Esura you know I was joking right?



Yeah, I know Mal Mal. 

And I know you would check out some Xenoblade hentai, or some Xenoblade x Xenosaga crossover hentai.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> There is no Xenoblade hentai yet. Makes me sadfaced.



What are you talking about? I already found a couple pics here and there.


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2012)

Stop trying to out hentai the hentai master Mura.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 5, 2012)

You don't know how much I watch. I got plenty of them in my anime list. You just gotta search through the list, it may take a while to sift through the names.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> Never heard of it. Never played Tactics Ogre either.
> 
> 
> I've done nothing banworthy on this forum. Actually aside from one spoiler infraction in the Naruto section I got around when I first joined here, I've never gotten myself in trouble here, contrary to what people on here may think.


 You need to play all of the Ogre and Tactics Ogre games.

Now.


Or you're banned from the RPG thread.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 5, 2012)

Currently playing Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones. Just upgraded Vanessa from a Pegasus Knight to a Wyvern Knight.  She should be able to wreck the enemy now. And she's a bit better off now against that glaring Bow weakness.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 5, 2012)

The World said:


> Raidou with a Luke/Ashe/TOA set?
> 
> Is the world ending?
> 
> Should I head to a bomb shelter?



Luke (and a handful of characters) are the only one I have issues with. Asch is still pro. 

Besides, I was bored and wanted a new set.


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2012)

Mura said:


> You don't know how much I watch. I got plenty of them in my anime list. You just gotta search through the list, it may take a while to sift through the names.


I'm more of a reader. I've read more hentais than I watch.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Medaka Box is out, let me watch this series until shitty arc hits..:33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Currently playing Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones. Just upgraded Vanessa from a Pegasus Knight to a Wyvern Knight.  She should be able to wreck the enemy now. And she's a bit better off now against that glaring Bow weakness.


Funny you should mention that.

I actually started to play that before I picked up TO. Then I was like, "Oh, this shit... " and switched.

Man I got a boner thinking about playing TO tonight.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 5, 2012)

Ross also upgraded into a Pirate at level 10, and I used a Knight's Crest on Gilliam and turned him into a General. He's... an absolute monster.  I can send him into the midst of 10 enemies and he'll come out of it having killed them all and losing less than 10 HP. I have to hold him back so my other units can get experience. 

I never played FE before this, though I knew I would love it, since I love strategy games, especially turn based.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ped_N9KPG7A&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

It was fun back in the day, granted.

But after so many Fire Emblem games you get burnt out. They are all totally linear and nearly identical.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 5, 2012)

Well, hopefully they're gonna mix up the formula a bit for Awakenings on the 3DS, then.  They're already doing some creative things with it, I can't wait to see the final product. Also, how is Tactics Ogre? What system is/was it for?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

One could only hope. 

Tactics Ogre comes in three flavors: SNES, PSX, and PSP.

SNES and PSX versions are identical, with the PSX version being much easier to get (SNES has a fan translation, but it is originally Japan-only).

PSP is the PSX version with enhancements. It is drastically different and much easier than the original. 

Of the three I would pick the PSX or SNES version, but the PSP version is excellent and I recommend playing that afterwards.


Then you have the GBA version, which is an entirely differentg ame. Also good. Not as good as the other three, but it's the best SRPG on the GBA.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 5, 2012)

warning for anyone who read or is going to read Kotaku review of Xenoblade. He only played 35 hours of the game..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

I only played 4 minutes of the game but I know enough to hate it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

A solid investment. 

You should purchase the PSP version for great justice.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I only played 4 minutes of the game but I know enough to hate it.


 You are a special case. You are not Kotaku..or are you?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

That could be the case.

I vaguely recall getting it to work before though and didn't like the battle system. But that could be a weird dream I had.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FOIwTArMw8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Xenoblade Chronicles producer - Gamers want innovation, JRPGs aren't dead*

*"Players always want more innovation, not just in RPGs, but in all games. If players don?t get as much of a sense of innovation from RPGs, that means that the genre is aging and dying and that we need to rouse ourselves into more intense action. However, we don?t believe that RPGs are dead yet. RPGs give you the chance to experience saving the world (albeit in a simulated way). I want to believe that this experience has meaning in our modern world, which is so difficult to save." - producer Tetsuya Takahashi*

The Xenoblade Chronicles team certainly managed to pump out a title that gives JRPG gamers what they want, all while showing Western gamers that the genre is well worth our attention. Let's hope this title starts changing some minds and opinions.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

RPGs need more Secret of Mana.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Xenoblade Chronicles producer - Gamers want innovation, JRPGs aren't dead*
> 
> *"Players always want more innovation, not just in RPGs, but in all games. If players don?t get as much of a sense of innovation from RPGs, that means that the genre is aging and dying and that we need to rouse ourselves into more intense action. However, we don?t believe that RPGs are dead yet. RPGs give you the chance to experience saving the world (albeit in a simulated way). I want to believe that this experience has meaning in our modern world, which is so difficult to save." - producer Tetsuya Takahashi*
> 
> The Xenoblade Chronicles team certainly managed to pump out a title that gives JRPG gamers what they want, all while showing Western gamers that the genre is well worth our attention. Let's hope this title starts changing some minds and opinions.






*Spoiler*: __ 



lol jk. I've been waiting to use that pic all day so you set me up there. I do hope Xenoblade succeeds in the west so things look hopeful. In saying that, I have no money to get this so...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

I believe in RPGs.

Needs more Ogre Battle. Now that series is innovative.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 5, 2012)

Awakenings needs to be the innovative new entry in the FE series. You can already marry your units and have a battlefield harem, swooning the enemy into wet submission.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 5, 2012)

I hate Xenoblade cuz my computer can't handle the emulation.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 5, 2012)

Have you tried other Wii games to see if they work good?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 5, 2012)

Nto really, bu tthat game takes some massive resources.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 5, 2012)

Just started back playing Grandia... sweet yes!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah, Grandia is pretty awesome. 


Dat voice acting.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 5, 2012)

One of the few rpg with excellent and unique Gameplay


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 5, 2012)

I think I have Grandia on my PSP (PSX version), I don't think I've tried it yet, though... I'm not even sure I have it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

JUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!!!

TIME GO ON A MOTHERFUCKING EPIC ADVENTURE!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 5, 2012)

Esubro where you at? How far you in the game?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 5, 2012)

Shakhan is a tough one 

and why is FFT so freakin frustrating


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Esubro where you at? How far you in the game?


Just killed Barbados in the tower.

Yuri, lv 29
Judith, lv 29
Estelle, lv 29
Rita, lv. 29

15 or so hours in.

Don't know what the others are cause I don't really like using them. Although, Karol ain't so bad but when I get Judith back he is going back in reserves with the dog and Raven.

So far, besides this, I bought Blue Dragon, Magna Carta 2, and Deathsmiles Limited Edition. I also paid off my Xenoblade preorder in full and I got the employee to set aside an art book for me.

Speaking of Judith, boy she is hot. I just love the fucking elven-like women in RPGs.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 5, 2012)

Dat Judith/Raven dynamic  Lawls, you know the convos they have after each battle? I like the ones with Rita/Raven/Judith.

---Estelle, Yuri, Raven, Rita--- Estelle: Our weapons are love! Yuri: Justice! Raven: Sexuality! Rita: Would you stop?!?

---Estelle, Judith--- Estelle: They're bouncing... Judith: What are you talking about?! Estelle: I wish I could bounce....

---Karol, Estelle, Rita, Judith--- Karol: We did it! Rita: You're way too excited Estelle: Well, he has so many women to please Judith: Oh, so you tire quickly? Karol: No, one's enough... I mean....

---Yuri, Estelle, Karol--- Yuri: You're weak Karol: You're a hack Estelle: You're...whack. *giggle*

---Judith, Raven, Rita--- Judith: We're done. Raven: I wanna fly too! Rita: So fly. Stalagmite! Raven: *yelps*


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Dat Judith/Raven dynamic  Lawls, you know the convos they have after each battle? I like the ones with Rita/Raven/Judith.
> 
> ---Estelle, Yuri, Raven, Rita--- Estelle: Our weapons are love! Yuri: Justice! Raven: Sexuality! Rita: Would you stop?!?
> 
> ...


I just came across this one. Funny.

I guess it took a minute, but I like every single character in this Tales of games as well thus far.

Yuri just did the most badass thing a JRPG hero could do.

This friend 
*Spoiler*: __ 



killed Ragou. About damn time someone doesn't mind killing a villain.


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh shit! Persona 3 FES is going to be on PSN! 



Now we only need P4 and I can actually go back and play it!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 6, 2012)

You get a fight between the two later. The party will find out soon what happened to Ragau. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fucking Snitch ass....




But you had dem Nakama bonds that will last through time itself.  Remember to train those weapons skills. And I don't remember, did you get Overlimit yet? I think you should have if you got Judith. Also be doing many skills of all your artes so you can get the artes from doing certain amounts of each ones, them combined artes or some shit.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 6, 2012)

What? The Tales vs Dissidia game? I heard that was a pretty cool game.


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You get a fight between the two later. The party will find out soon what happened to Ragau.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The Nakama bonds? The fuck is that?

And I did all the other stuff, got the overlimit, and fused a bunch of skills already from the Base Artes. Trust me, I'm on this like a black guy on an asian girl.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 6, 2012)

Damnit, that is right, you don't watch enough anime to understand that power of nakama bonds esp in shounen series.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 6, 2012)

What system is that on RK?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 6, 2012)

It's a doujin game, so PC


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Damnit, that is right, you don't watch enough anime to understand that power of nakama bonds esp in shounen series.



I don't even know wtf a nakama bond is. No anime I watched ever in life mentioned nakama bonds.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 6, 2012)

I remember playing a good chunk of Vesperia. It wasn't a whole lot, but I think I went through an entire area at least. I was doing co-op over at a friend's house who had the game. It was really fun for the most part. It was the first time I played a Tales game, so it took me a bit to get used to the controls and the battle system.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> I don't even know wtf a nakama bond is. No anime I watched ever in life mentioned nakama bonds.



That's because all you watch is hentai. The only bonds in those are used to tie people's arms behind their back.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2012)

I sold my copy of Persona 3: FES.


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I remember playing a good chunk of Vesperia. It wasn't a whole lot, but I think I went through an entire area at least. I was doing co-op over at a friend's house who had the game. It was really fun for the most part. It was the first time I played a Tales game, so it took me a bit to get used to the controls and the battle system.


I like it a lot so far personally.



Velocity said:


> That's because all you watch is hentai. The only bonds in those are used to tie people's arms behind their back.


....ok this is a good one right here. You finally said something funny Winn...er Velocity, Felicity, whatever. 

I still don't know what Nakama Bonds is and people are dodging the question. Yo Mura, I know you know what it is. Tell me. 

EDIT: FUCK! Dammit Raidou I was working on a Yuri set.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2012)

Anyone playing TO: GBA with me?

It's fun.


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

Nope, everyone here is either playing Vesperia or some other Tales of games.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Anyone playing TO: GBA with me?
> 
> It's fun.



I did a long time ago... Great game but it get really fun near the ending where you start fighting angels 



> Nope, everyone here is either playing Vesperia or some other Tales of games.



 or Xenogears & Grandia


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm playing Kingdoms of Amalur, so fuck yo tits.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> Nope, everyone here is either playing Vesperia or some other Tales of games.





Byrdman said:


> or Xenogears & Grandia



or Super Mario RPG or Supernatural season 2 or *VIDEO GAME SOUNDTRACK TOURNAMENT HOSTED BY FURIOUS GEORGE* I am Furious George.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> Nope, everyone here is either playing Vesperia or some other Tales of games.


Fuck Tales.


Byrdman said:


> I did a long time ago... Great game but it get really fun near the ending where you start fighting angels
> 
> 
> 
> or Xenogears & Grandia


Play it again you racist.


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm also still crying bitch tears about Ned Stark while listening to GoT's opening theme.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> I still don't know what Nakama Bonds is and people are dodging the question. Yo Mura, I know you know what it is. Tell me.
> 
> EDIT: FUCK! Dammit Raidou I was working on a Yuri set.



Nakama which you may or may not know means friends or comrades. I guess Lee is referring Nakama bonds as close friends who get through tough spots through the power of friendship. Like in Fairy Tail when Erza and Gray did that Nakama Kick to help Natsu to beat Purehito. Though I don't know if you watch fairy tail.

You could make a Judith Set you know.


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

Mura said:


> Nakama which you may or may not know means friends or comrades. I guess Lee is referring Nakama bonds as close friends who get through tough spots through the power of friendship. Like in Fairy Tail when Erza and Gray did that Nakama Kick to help Natsu to beat Purehito. Though I don't know if you watch fairy tail.
> 
> You could make a Judith Set you know.



I didn't know they had a name for that. I just call it the "power of friendship" whenever a game or an anime does that.

A Judith set eh? I was considering a Tear set but this would do too.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Play it again you racist.



I might.. after I beat Xenogears first


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> I might.. after I beat Xenogears first



I can live with that.

In the interim, I will be playing that shit.

I made a team of all ninjas. I'm trying to make it a challenge.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> I thought Nakama bond was some sort of new position in bed.
> 
> You fluent in Japanese now? Say yes so I can ask you to translate stuff.



I'm not fluent yet but I can understand the gist of it now. Just gotta step it up to the next level. I think watching raws helps me in that area too.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 6, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> I might.. after I beat Xenogears first



This is your first time playing through Xenogears?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 6, 2012)

Furious George said:


> This is your first time playing through Xenogears?



Yes because I could never get a good copy of it... this was before I knew all about emulation and then I kinda stop playing because I couldn't get past a certain boss but I finally did.



> I made a team of all ninjas. I'm trying to make it a challenge.



Get a swordmaster and a witch too... weather changing is always fun


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

Mura said:


> I'm not fluent yet but I can understand the gist of it now. Just gotta step it up to the next level. I think watching raws helps me in that area too.



You also need a private session with a Japanese teacher. You will learn faster if its a female, of ok looks....yup.

Where the fuck is my Deathsmiles at UPS!? They take forever I swear ta mother nature.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 6, 2012)

Fucking Erza/Gray Nakama Kick


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Yes because I could never get a good copy of it... this was before I knew all about emulation and then I kinda stop playing because I couldn't get past a certain boss but I finally did.
> 
> 
> 
> Get a swordmaster and a witch too... weather changing is always fun



Planning on making a swordmaster. But I'm strictly doing ninja class characters to make it a challenge.

I remember playing it the first time and it was rather easy.


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

I keep mixing up CMX with The World now. Put your Ultros sets back on man.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 6, 2012)

Mura, link the nakama kick. DO IT. Esu needs to see.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 6, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Yes because I could never get a good copy of it... this was before I knew all about emulation and then I kinda stop playing because I couldn't get past a certain boss but I finally did.



Awesome. 

What part are you up to? Is it making your wildest dreams come true?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aT8wYjO_8f4[/YOUTUBE]

There Esu, go to 10:10 and watch that nakama kick scene.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> I keep mixing up CMX with The World now. Put your Ultros sets back on man.



Horseface for now. Sorry, bro.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 6, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Awesome.
> 
> What part are you up to? Is it making your wildest dreams come true?



Just destroyed the first gate..  Shakhan been holding me back for too long lol 




> Planning on making a swordmaster. But I'm strictly doing ninja class characters to make it a challenge.
> 
> I remember playing it the first time and it was rather easy.



Hope you have a priest too? 

but seriously.. TO has one of my favorite gaming moments.. The first castle battle were you have down from below and they have archers trying to shoot you.. always a good feeling when you shield slam someone off a cliff


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aT8wYjO_8f4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> There Esu, go to 10:10 and watch that nakama kick scene.



Stuff like this is the reason why animes makes me get hyped. I haven't watched this series at all before and I know none of the characters but that looked intense and badass. I now want to watch this anime series.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 6, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Mura, link the nakama kick. DO IT. Esu needs to see.



My bad, I was in the middle of an anime. I see you did it though.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 6, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Just destroyed the first gate..  Shakhan been holding me back for too long lol



lol, I don't think you're really going to have too much trouble from anyone else IIRC.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> Stuff like this is the reason why animes makes me get hyped. I haven't watched this series at all before and I know none of the characters but that looked intense and badass. I now want to watch this anime series.



Go watch it, pretty overthetop sometimes but it is worth it for the fights.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 6, 2012)

Watch from 4:20 to 6:00

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgE2h6x0y9M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 6, 2012)

New Key Visual came out for Fate/Zero today. Too awesome for words.


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

One day there will be an RPG that will make this thread interesting again.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> One day there will be an RPG that will make this thread interesting again.



Dragon's Dogma?


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Dragon's Dogma?



Yeah but the fools can't appreciate that. They want their bishies and women that look like men and poor design and self-playing combat.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 6, 2012)

So I was watching my friend play DA2 last night. Baffled as to how the game has significantly worse graphics than Origins.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2012)

I want an RPG where I just have to read text boxes and it plays itself.


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow, they are laying the Yuri x Judith shit kind of thick in Vesperia. I assumed it was going to be Yuri x Estelle by default when I started.


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh yeah, I got Xenoblade and the art book in my possession now.

Not opening it until I finish Vesperia and maybe Abyss. I'm on a Tales of binge right now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow I just called Gamestop... they told me no copies of Xenoblade for walks in.. just people who pre ordered.. try tomorrow... ahh bitches!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

Typical GameStop, carrying limited supplies.


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Wow I just called Gamestop... they told me no copies of Xenoblade for walks in.. just people who pre ordered.. try tomorrow... ahh bitches!!!!!!!!!!



Seriously? You didn't preorder? After all the Xenoblade hype you was passing in every other thread?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> Seriously? You didn't preorder? After all the Xenoblade hype you was passing in every other thread?


 I don't like to pre order games. I dunno why but I don't like it. I hardly do that...I love to walks in to the store and pick up my copy.


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I don't like to pre order games. I dunno why but I don't like it. I hardly do that...I love to walks in to the store and pick up my copy.



The only reason I preorder a lot is because I live next door to a Gamestop. Also, the types of games I get usually don't get enough copies to just walk in the store and get without a crazy amounts of luck. I lucked out immensely walking in and buying Persona 2 Innocent Sin day one awhile back as well as Tales of the Abyss 3DS day one without preorder and buying the only copy in the entire store...well besides the ones the employees preordered.

I've been buying so much niche stuff there that this one dude talked to his bosses to ship some more copies of niche stuff there since people (mostly me) are buying them in the area. So one of these days I could walk in there and be like bam, good game right in front of my honest eyes.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 6, 2012)

The only time I ever pre-order games are if they're a limited print and/or if there's a special pre-order bonus that comes with it, like the art book for pre-ordering Xenoblade Chronicles.


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

oooo I want to play Xenoblade just because its new, but I must not falter.

I must see the Brave Vesperia guild through to the end! I may be saying this prematurely but, Yuri may be the greatest JRPG protagonist ever.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 6, 2012)

I hope NoA do not make the same mistake that NoE did with Xenoblade shipment. The second shipment of the game took forever and almost kill the hype..


----------



## Krory (Apr 6, 2012)

Any decent place you don't have to pre-order unless it's a collector's edition.

Only when places carry a limited stock because they don't think it will sell as well.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Dear Malvin,

Great News! Your item is ready for PickUp@Store at the Cross County Center GameStop!

	Xenoblade Chronicles GameStop Exclusive
Wii 

Cross County Center
3 Xavier Dr
Yonkers,NY 10704
9149633442


Thank you for shopping at GameStop! 

Please remember:
Check store hours before you head there. 
Print this email to take it with you to the store. You'll need it.
Don't forget your wallet. You don't have to pay until you pick up your item. Current store pricing applies.
Bring your old games to trade in while you're there. The more you trade, the less you pay!
We will hold your request for up to two days.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 6, 2012)

Furious George said:


> lol, I don't think you're really going to have too much trouble from anyone else IIRC.



Cool... The Story is one of the best so far... very enjoyable 


I've been wanting a RPG with the same sense of adventuring as the first Grandia


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 6, 2012)

Which series has dual audio again??I lost the name of the company.


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Which series has dual audio again??I lost the name of the company.



Any game NIS publishes would count. Aksys and XSEED often implement dual audio in their games too. I noticed a lot of localized RPGs from other companies in the US either are subbed only or English dubbed only though, I guess because dual audio isn't exactly cheap and easy to implement. I know NIS in particular cut a lot of corners to actually do dual audio.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 6, 2012)

*How the idea for Xenoblade Chronicles came to be*



?It all began with the idea that the world was actually [made up of] the bodies of giant gods. I shared the idea with my team, and Yasuyuki Honne, one of the executives at Monolith Soft, went out and turned the idea into a 3D model. As you can see, the model shows the bodies of Bionis and Mechonis. This is how the planning process for Xenoblade started.? - Tetsuya Takahashi


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

So humans are the fungus of the god's bodies no?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 6, 2012)

Wait, what did I just read?


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

What are we reading again? I'm lost. My mind is full of shit after getting my balls raped and torn asunder in Deathsmiles.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 6, 2012)

"What are you frowning at? Smile! Let the world know you're happy!" - Nicollo.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> Any game NIS publishes would count. Aksys and XSEED often implement dual audio in their games too. I noticed a lot of localized RPGs from other companies in the US either are subbed only or English dubbed only though, I guess because dual audio isn't exactly cheap and easy to implement. I know NIS in particular cut a lot of corners to actually do dual audio.



Ah yes NIS(Nippon Ichi Software),thank you very much.

I choose  to play in Japanese after a while(10 years after I sort of did it with Final Fantasy 10).


----------



## Byrd (Apr 6, 2012)

I recommend Legend of Mana for anything quote related.. I forgotten how some of these characters could put on a good laugh for you


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 6, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> I recommend Legend of Mana for anything quote related.. I forgotten how some of these characters could put on a good laugh for you



Is it any good with dual audio??


----------



## Furious George (Apr 6, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> I recommend Legend of Mana for anything quote related.. I forgotten how some of these characters could put on a good laugh for you



I played that game for all of an hour and when I realized it was putting me to sleep I gave it up.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 6, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I played that game for all of an hour and when I realized it was putting me to sleep I gave it up.



How come?


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

Its official...

I'm a bullet hell fan. No ifs ands or buts about it. I don't know why, but after dying a few times in Deathsmiles, I can _see_ the bullets. I can dodge them like a fucking boss.

Whenever my mom decides to take back her 360, I may buy my owns just for the shmups. Cave is god.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 6, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> How come?



It... wasn't very good IMO. 

The environments while pretty were very weirdly structured making exploration kind of a chore, I didn't find the fights particularly interesting, the quests in the game were tedious and it was taking far too long for some semblance of a plot to get started. If I am playing a game for over 30 minutes and I have no idea who I am or what I am doing than the game is failing at story-telling. I couldn't be bothered.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> Its official...
> 
> *I'm a bullet hell fan.* No ifs ands or buts about it. I don't know why, but after dying a few times in Deathsmiles, I can _see_ the bullets. I can dodge them like a fucking boss.
> 
> Whenever my mom decides to take back her 360, I may buy my owns just for the shmups. Cave is god.



When I showed you the Touhou games you didn't want any part of that.


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

Mura said:


> When I showed you the Touhou games you didn't want any part of that.



I didn't know what the fuck I was thinking at that time. I was dumb.

Link those Touhou games. Vesperia and Xenoblade what? I can sink hours into Deathsmiles. If Touhou is like Deathsmiles, I want more.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> I didn't know what the fuck I was thinking at that time. I was dumb.
> 
> Link those Touhou games. Vesperia and Xenoblade what? I can sink hours into Deathsmiles. If Touhou is like Deathsmiles, I want more.



I think this was the vid I showed you last time.

[YOUTUBE]xnTh9mbkFO4[/YOUTUBE]

Does it seem easy enough now since you seem to be in the flow of things right now?


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

Um....I don't think I'm quite THERE yet but I'm ready to get there.

I can _see_ the bullets so its a start.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> Um....I don't think I'm quite THERE yet but I'm ready to get there.
> 
> I can _see_ the bullets so its a start.



I suggest to start on easy mode, to get some confidence then see about working your way up. Mokou's theme is one of my favs.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh wait, do you want a link to them or something? Wasn't sure if you asked me to give you one.


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

Mura said:


> Oh wait, do you want a link to them or something? Wasn't sure if you asked me to give you one.



Yep. 

Oh, and Deathsmile's soundtrack is boss. I'm glad I got the Limited Edition for the soundtrack even though it also comes with a face plate that's absolutely useless for slim 360s.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrCiQus4oMk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm having a blast with Xenoblade. We should all play it at the same time.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 6, 2012)

.....How unfaithful Esubro. Playing more than 1 game at a time.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 6, 2012)

Furious George said:


> It... wasn't very good IMO.
> 
> The environments while pretty were very weirdly structured making exploration kind of a chore, I didn't find the fights particularly interesting, the quests in the game were tedious and it was taking far too long for some semblance of a plot to get started. If I am playing a game for over 30 minutes and I have no idea who I am or what I am doing than the game is failing at story-telling. I couldn't be bothered.



Well it is quite unique in terms of RPG.. basically the entire game is really you(Hero) getting involve in a ton of stuff... basically side-quest with 3 major important story-lines through the game.

It has some interesting characters tho..


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm having a blast with Xenoblade. We should all play it at the same time.


I'm having more fun with Vesperia and Deathsmiles atm.



Lee Min Jung said:


> .....How unfaithful Esubro. Playing more than 1 game at a time.



Well I'm done with Deathsmiles now. I finished the game with Windia in a few hours. Game was ok until that final level. Shit just flying everywhere. I'm still a bullet hell scrub right now so I might put those Touhou games on Easymodo.

Well, back to Vesperia now. Its not like I opened up my Blue Dragon or Magna Carta 2 or anything. I did open up Xenoblade though to see how it is. Character models are godawful even for the Wii. Environments are awesome though. Now it goes back into the case until I'm done with Vesperia. I'm glad the battle system isn't anything like FFXII at all though like people tried to claim or I seriously was close to passing on Xenoblade.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 6, 2012)

How far you in Vesperia now?


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

20 hours in at the port going to the desert and my main party is,

Yuri, lv 32
Judith, lv 31
Estelle, lv 32
Rita, lv 31

Not really using the other characters much. Karol and Yuri started the Brave Vesperia guild and Hot Judy joined.

I hate how bosses can break out of your fucking combos. That is like the gayest lamest shit ever.


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh, and someone should make an indie K-On! beat em up or a fighting game.

That would be so righteous.

Yui vs Mio, fight for the spot of lead singer. Heaven or Hell, Lets Fuwa Fuwa Time!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 6, 2012)

I can understand Bosses, I dont have a problem with bosses doing it, cuz you know, they are bosses and don't always conform with the fodder rules.


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I can understand Bosses, I dont have a problem with bosses doing it, cuz you know, they are bosses and don't always conform with the fodder rules.



Graces f bosses don't break from combos like that...except for the Fodra Queen but fuck that bitch.

I have a problem with it though. When I finally get in on a tough enemy, I expect to get some heavy damage on that bitch, not pushed back even though the game recognizes it as a combo. Oh, and every single boss hit hard as fuck and every single boss is more like a battle of attrition and isn't exciting like Graces f bosses...sans Fodra Queen. Party AI is dumb as fuck too.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 6, 2012)

Increase dat defense and run away from big ass attacks. Lol but them enemies are smart cuz they always go after Estelle, the healer.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 6, 2012)

A Super Sentai series / Power Rangers series that is made for adults and not children. It is based of off Otaku/Akihabara themes, so Moe and Waifu stuff like that will make up a good amount of story for this series. Blood, bondage, animu, etc is something that will come up often. Apparently in one of the description of the rangers, it says that the red guy is a virgin or some shit like that. And the yellow chick was chosen to become the yellow ranger cuz of her tits. Where you at Esu?

You did tell her to just heal right in the tactics part of the menu right? Just only choose the healing spells in her arsenal to use.


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> A Super Sentai series / Power Rangers series that is made for adults and not children. It is based of off Otaku/Akihabara themes, so Moe and Waifu stuff like that will make up a good amount of story for this series. Blood, bondage, animu, etc is something that will come up often. Apparently in one of the description of the rangers, it says that the red guy is a virgin or some shit like that. And the yellow chick was chosen to become the yellow ranger cuz of her tits. Where you at Esu?
> 
> *You did tell her to just heal right in the tactics part of the menu right? Just only choose the healing spells in her arsenal to use.*




.....






.........forgot I could do that.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 6, 2012)

Figured that was teh problem since you told me she was running up. Now she won't be as much of a dumb blonde.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> Graces f bosses don't break from combos like that...except for the Fodra Queen but fuck that bitch.
> 
> I have a problem with it though. When I finally get in on a tough enemy, I expect to get some heavy damage on that bitch, not pushed back even though the game recognizes it as a combo. Oh, and every single boss hit hard as fuck and every single boss is more like a battle of attrition and isn't exciting like Graces f bosses...sans Fodra Queen. Party AI is dumb as fuck too.



You ain't seen nothing yet.. wait till later in the game


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

Ok, problem solved...at least for that. 

Lee, you need to get your Fuwa Fuwa Time on and watch K-On!.


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> You ain't seen nothing yet.. wait till later in the game



That...doesn't sound good....sigh.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> That...doesn't sound good....sigh.



Yeah and I am telling you do not do that fell arms quest on your first playthrough... it will save a lot of frustration.. the final boss is already challenging enough.. don't add to it


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 7, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> I recommend Legend of Mana for anything quote related.. I forgotten how some of these characters could put on a good laugh for you


Speaking of mana.
I've been playing sword of mana on the gba and the AI is running into walls getting stuck and wasting magic missing over half of the time.(secret of mana did this a lot better and so did the original gameboy version Final fantasy adventure.)
The way you use magic is also terrible and explains why the AI misses and wastes all of it's mana in a matter of seconds.
Though that's my impression at level 3.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Speaking of mana.
> I've been playing sword of mana on the gba and the AI is running into walls getting stuck and wasting magic missing over half of the time.(secret of mana did this a lot better and so did the original gameboy version Final fantasy adventure.)
> The way you use magic is also terrible and explains why the AI misses and wastes all of it's mana in a matter of seconds.
> Though that's my impression at level 3.



I haven't play a mana game after Legend of Mana because I heard of how terrible they are... remember when they use to be awesome and we need a remake of secret of evermore


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 7, 2012)

God damn, Xenoblade dishes out the drama pretty early.  And not the bad kind, the "holy shit how did this happen!?" kind.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 7, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> I haven't play a mana game after Legend of Mana because I heard of how terrible they are... remember when they use to be awesome and we need a remake of secret of evermore



Secret of mana is solid ,but easy it's like evermore.
Been playing fire emblem(1st) and mother 3.
Both are pretty good though fire emblem seems to hold your hand with everything.
Sacred stones seems to be harder. Still enjoy the original more though. Mainly because of HOW it's holding your hand.
Mother 3, just damn man.
DAMNNNNNN.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Secret of mana is solid ,but easy it's like evermore.
> Been playing fire emblem(1st) and mother 3.
> Both are pretty good though fire emblem seems to hold your hand with everything.
> Sacred stones seems to be harder. Still enjoy the original more though. Mainly because of HOW it's holding your hand.
> ...



Sacred Stones was harder... although nowhere near OG2 difficulty.. its between OG2 and that Rondo game thats the hardest on the GBA

and when has there ever been a bad Mother game..

I've been playing Xenogears and Grandia.. stop playing FFT mainly because I can't get past the third stage


----------



## LMJ (Apr 7, 2012)

Esubro, come play Tera with me.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 7, 2012)

The more I listen to Xenogears soundtrack and CT,CC soundtrack the more I think Yasunori Mitsuda is the greatest JRPG composer


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 7, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> and when has there ever been a bad Mother game..


There hasn't been.
3 just beats the utter crap out of 2.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 7, 2012)

I need to play it.. I heard there is like a talking dinosaur for a boss battle lol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 7, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> I need to play it.. I heard there is like a talking dinosaur for a boss battle lol


It's rather tragic.
And it can be fully translated with a fanpatch.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *It's rather tragic.*
> And it can be fully translated with a fanpatch.



Seems like my kind of game.. after watching/playing Muv-luv I don't think anything can faze me dealing with Tragic and hopeless situations... that entire game screams of it


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> God damn, Xenoblade dishes out the drama pretty early.  And not the bad kind, the "holy shit how did this happen!?" kind.


 oh? the first twist?  and



pek


----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Esubro, come play Tera with me.


What's that?



Byrdman said:


> Yeah and I am telling you do not do that fell arms quest on your first playthrough... it will save a lot of frustration.. the final boss is already challenging enough.. don't add to it



Duly noted.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 7, 2012)

Tera is out now?

I don't think my laptop could run it anyway heh, will just stick to playing Megaten Online for now.


----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2012)

Skullgirls finally got a goddamn date? Has hell frozen over?


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 7, 2012)

I suppose it has.


----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2012)

So you like Yui-chan too eh? Good choice.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm so glad my spring break is this coming week, I get all the time in the world to play Xenoblade.  (except when I'm at work )


----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2012)

Still hardcore on Vesperia, grinding skills...sigh...


----------



## LMJ (Apr 7, 2012)

Come online and play Tera with me fool. You can be my priest to my Beserker.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 7, 2012)

Tera isn't F2P right?


----------



## The World (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm playing the Tera beta now


----------



## The World (Apr 7, 2012)

Pedo's stay away



I'd still fuck her tho


----------



## LMJ (Apr 7, 2012)

You picked that race eh? What server you on? It is on beta right now Byrd until it officially releases in bout 4 weeks. I made a warrior now I need a pocket healer to stay with me. Was thinking bout sorc, but I always do a casting class in a MMO first so yea. Although dat beserker.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 7, 2012)

This game is pretty polished...unlike that shit called ToR. Looks just as good, if not better than Rift.


----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2012)

Wait....my computer can't handle that.

Oh and I'm reposting to share it's awesomeness.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrCiQus4oMk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

This should be a boss theme in Vesperia.


----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2012)

LOL at this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkWWx0YSyM0&feature=fvwrel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Apr 7, 2012)

I made a Baraka Warrior, he look sick as fuck. Lol @ the Male High Elf. Couldn't tell teh dif between the males and females. Also the game reqs arent' that high, says minimum Pent 4 processor lol.


----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2012)

EGM ripped Xenoblade a new asshole.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 7, 2012)

What does Tera play like?


----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2012)

I imagine its good since the other two are feeling good about it.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 7, 2012)

Action based MMO. Really polished from what I have been playing as well. Gfx look amazing for an MMO. You have to aim to hit people as well, not just stand there are push buttons that will auto hit a person taht is targetted. Linking/Combo system is pretty nice too, well atleast for a warrior so far. There is a politics system in place too where guilds can take over towns and such. And Guild vs Guild battles, etc. A lot more going on than what I am saying but am too busy to type up more. Must alt tab back and play some more.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 7, 2012)

playing rusty hearts.

Action MMO's definitely aren't the spawn of satan.


----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2012)

In Deathsmiles, Windia, Sakura, and the glasses bitch are the characters I like the best. Casper moves fast but her shots seem weak. I don't care for Rosie or whatever her name is either. Also, holding either the A or the B button slows Casper down much more than anyone else.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> playing *rusty hearts.*
> 
> Action MMO's definitely aren't the spawn of satan.



Was there during the beta.. pretty fun game.. 

although Vindictus was pretty much the first modern Action MMO... 

I will just wait till c9 which is the free-mans version of Tera to come out... but once GW2 is out.. it will be over 

also been playing Xenogears... god I am loving it...


----------



## Gino (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Byrd (Apr 7, 2012)

It is... good thing about it is that it is F2P... that is the future of MMO's


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 7, 2012)

I see, skip to number 6, Embodiment of Scarlet Devil, the DOS games before that are irrelevant unless you just want to mess around with them a bit, but 6 is the first true game.

If you find 6 is too hard though, 7 and 8 are alot easier to finish in the mean time.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Chaelius (Apr 7, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Was there during the beta.. pretty fun game..
> 
> although Vindictus was pretty much the first modern Action MMO...
> 
> ...



My GF got me into Vindictus, pretty fun game and it actually takes skill to master, especially as Lann since you have to time your dodges perfectly so you can dodge into or out of bosses using the invincibility frames, it has a massive amount of grinding though, especially late game where raids are restricted to once a day, player hosted instances also get on my tits sometimes.

First action MMO I played was Monster Hunter back on the PS2, that game was incredibly addictive, I only got online 6 or 7 months after it came out so I had done all the SP quests solo already, solo'ing Rathalos and Rathian at the same time, felt like such a boss afterwards.

I'll check Rusty Hearts, I didn't know Tera played like an action MMO either, thought it was the typical pick skill MMO like WoW, might check it out too later.


----------



## The World (Apr 7, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Action based MMO. Really polished from what I have been playing as well. Gfx look amazing for an MMO. You have to aim to hit people as well, not just stand there are push buttons that will auto hit a person taht is targetted. Linking/Combo system is pretty nice too, well atleast for a warrior so far. There is a politics system in place too where guilds can take over towns and such. And Guild vs Guild battles, etc. A lot more going on than what I am saying but am too busy to type up more. Must alt tab back and play some more.



For a Korean game it also has surprisingly good voice acting. 

I also heard it has pretty amazing support for PC controllers, so I'm gonna go plug in my wired Xbox controller play this shit up.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 7, 2012)

I wonder whatever happen to that action mmorpg that was suppose to come out for PS3.


----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I see, skip to number 6, Embodiment of Scarlet Devil, the DOS games before that are irrelevant unless you just want to mess around with them a bit, but 6 is the first true game.
> 
> If you find 6 is too hard though, 7 and 8 are alot easier to finish in the mean time.


I'd just set it to easy if it gets too tough to handle. I'm going to go in order.


----------



## The World (Apr 7, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Was there during the beta.. pretty fun game..
> 
> although Vindictus was pretty much the first modern Action MMO...
> 
> ...



Why are so many people jumping on this GW2 bandwagon? Every mmo trade chat or forum I go to, someone is always harping on how much GW2 gonna change the game or make MMO's playable again. I call bullsheeeeeeeeeeeeet.

From what I hear from the beta it is not a game changer and I bet people will be crawling back to their WoWs or SWTOR or Rifts/Aions/EQs whatever etc etc etc after being massively disappointed.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'd just set it to easy if it gets too tough to handle. I'm going to go in order.



You can't play the final stage on easy.


----------



## Gino (Apr 7, 2012)

So I just found out Dark souls is coming to the PC awww yeah


----------



## Krory (Apr 7, 2012)

Kids these days...


----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> You can't play the final stage on easy.


I just found this out from someone else just a few minutes ago.

Oh boy, this is going to be a pain. Must persevere though.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 7, 2012)

The World said:


> Why are so many people jumping on this GW2 bandwagon? Every mmo trade chat or forum I go to, someone is always harping on how much GW2 gonna change the game or make MMO's playable again. I call bullsheeeeeeeeeeeeet.
> 
> From what I hear from the beta it is not a game changer and I bet people will be crawling back to their WoWs or SWTOR or Rifts/Aions/EQs whatever etc etc etc after being massively disappointed.



Lol the first day of beta signups for GW2, they broke records, they had like 10 million signups in 1 day.


----------



## The World (Apr 7, 2012)

Ridiculous 

At least it's F2P, the only redeeming quality


----------



## zenieth (Apr 7, 2012)

I do like the linking in Rusty Hearts and the bits of flair they put into every dungeon really takes it the extra mile.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> I just found this out from someone else just a few minutes ago.
> 
> Oh boy, this is going to be a pain. Must persevere though.



Remilia is no joke.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 7, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Remilia is no joke.



Yuyuko and her Resurrection Butterfly.

There's also just Flandre in general and an ungodly battle of attrition.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 7, 2012)

Yuyuko was not so much hard as "Woo I did it, finally beat...wait what" gameover. 

Second time around though wasn't caught off guard.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 7, 2012)

Holy apdjkas;dio;jkasiodjasdiasjoasdasia F/Z season 2, episode 1 is out. LETS GO 1080p!!!


----------



## The World (Apr 7, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Holy apdjkas;dio;jkasiodjasdiasjoasdasia F/Z season 2, episode 1 is out. LETS GO 1080p!!!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 7, 2012)

It's been out bro, waiting until they get like 10 eps in so i can watch em all in one run.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 7, 2012)

I meant subs.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 7, 2012)

S Club 7, , come at me.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 7, 2012)

Dat Kiritsugu, one bad ass dude right there.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 7, 2012)

The World said:


> Why are so many people jumping on this GW2 bandwagon? Every mmo trade chat or forum I go to, someone is always harping on how much GW2 gonna change the game or make MMO's playable again. I call bullsheeeeeeeeeeeeet.
> 
> From what I hear from the beta it is not a game changer and I bet people will be crawling back to their WoWs or SWTOR or Rifts/Aions/EQs whatever etc etc etc after being massively disappointed.



I've been a fan of GW since the first game 

but F2P is the future... anyone playing champions online?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 8, 2012)

Dat Ma'fucking animation F/Z has is so fucking good, it should be illegal.


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2012)

No rest for the weary, must finish Vesperia. Anime can wait, RPGs and Deathsmiles cannot.

Windia is a motherfucking beast! Anyone here owns 360 and Deathsmiles so we can play co-op while I still got free XBL Gold?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 8, 2012)

Blowing off F/Z S2 like that.


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2012)

I told you before, I prioritize my video game time over anime time.

And while I do like ZERO, its a freaking prequel and I usually don't feel the need to rush and watch prequels. I am considering making some time for Queen's Blade Rebellion and see how Claudette goes batshit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 8, 2012)

But it Fate/Zero dude, FATE FUCKIN ZERO!


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2012)

Mura said:


> But it Fate/Zero dude, FATE FUCKIN ZERO!



I know, you are speaking to a Fate/stay night fan right here y'know. 

Fate/ZERO can wait. 

Vesperia got me hooked. Then I'm doing Xenoblade next, then Blue Dragon, then Skullgirls.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 8, 2012)

Rebellion's first episode is already out just to let you know. I get it, well here is what you're missing.



Kiritsugu doing his thing as the Mage Killer.



Gilgamesh being Gilgamesh



Major foreshadowing on Irisviel.


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2012)

I already knew what going to happen to Irisviel since day one. This is one of the reason why I do not like watching prequels often, this and Ga-Rei Zero are exceptions, first one is because I love all things Fate and the latter because I didn't know it was a prequel since I watched it before the manga its based off of.

Could you link me to some non MKVs of Queen's Blade Rebellion?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 8, 2012)

LOLOL don't link him Queen's Blade, link him F/Z wtf.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 8, 2012)

He already said he ain't gonna watch it right now because of games so I ain't gonna link him to it.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 8, 2012)

DAT FUCKIN CGI was soo . Fucking cocky ass archer and beserker  Archer reminds me of Sesshomaru (sp?)


----------



## Byrd (Apr 8, 2012)

What do you see in Queen's Blade besides tits?


----------



## The World (Apr 8, 2012)

dat Giglamesh Mura


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 8, 2012)

The man has got dat swag.

The only gilgamesh I fully respect.


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> What do you see in Queen's Blade besides tits?



Action? Interesting characters?

I don't watch Queen's Blade solely for fanservice so if they took the tit fanservice out it wouldn't bother me. I actually liked the world of Queen's Blade and it's quirky cast of women fighting more than samey looking tits busting out everywhere.

Why the hell am I going to watch some anime solely for fanservice when I can watch hentai? Fanservice is just a bonus, not the entirety of the appeal.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> Action? Interesting characters?
> 
> I don't watch Queen's Blade solely for fanservice so if they took the tit fanservice out it wouldn't bother me. I actually liked the world of Queen's Blade and it's quirky cast of women fighting more than samey looking tits busting out everywhere.
> 
> Why the hell am I going to watch some anime solely for fanservice when I can watch hentai? Fanservice is just a bonus, not the entirety of the appeal.



Still have to watch Queen's Blade.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> Action? Interesting characters?
> 
> I don't watch Queen's Blade solely for fanservice so if they took the tit fanservice out it wouldn't bother me. I actually liked the world of Queen's Blade and it's quirky cast of women fighting more than samey looking tits busting out everywhere.
> 
> Why the hell am I going to watch some anime solely for fanservice when I can watch hentai? Fanservice is just a bonus, not the entirety of the appeal.



Gotcha... although the game on PSP looks quite good... got that SRW vibe to it...


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Embodiment of the Scarlet Devil.

I feel like I got raped. In my ass. By a plunger.

I can't get pass the third damn level. Shit is beyond difficult. I'm seeing craziness that I didn't see in Deathsmiles til the last damn level on the second and third damn level of this game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> I feel like I got raped. In my ass. By a plunger.



Made me spit up my water.

What difficulty did you start on?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 9, 2012)

What is this game you all speak about?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 9, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> What is this game you all speak about?



From the Touhou bullet hell games. Most likely the most infamous bullet hell series.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 9, 2012)

I wanna talk about Xenogears.


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Mura said:


> Made me spit up my water.
> 
> What difficulty did you start on?


Normal.

Would of did easy but someone here and on another forum said you won't even be able to complete the game on easy.

Normal. I can't even get through fucking NORMAL. My gaming manhood is shattered.



Lee Min Jung said:


> What is this game you all speak about?


Living embodiment of hell...known as Touhou.



Mura said:


> From the Touhou bullet hell games. Most likely the most infamous bullet hell series.



Hardest one I've played ever.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Hardest one I've played ever.



Touhou 11: Subterranean Animism is the hardest

Even I have problems in the beginning


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

I think I'm going to call it quits on Touhou right now and go back to Vesperia. I would kill hours trying to figure out all the different patterns for the levels.


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osf1fa4UhP4&feature=BFa&list=HL1333949873&lf=mh_lolz[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

those are games I will never play..


----------



## The World (Apr 9, 2012)

Because they are gay as fuck


----------



## LMJ (Apr 9, 2012)

Taht space shooter on TI-83+ Calculator > That


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 9, 2012)

I haven't played Subterranean Animism yet.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 9, 2012)

Fucking Lord Yu, Sup?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

in other news.. I am not sleepy...I tried to sleep but I failed... Maybe I should play Xenoblade all night...


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

The World said:


> Because they are gay as fuck



You must suck at Touhou more than I do. I guess stuff you suck at is gay to you.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I wanna talk about Xenogears.



Currently on the second disc... and man this game really needs a remake  

I will never play Touhou... I would end up breaking the game.

Why didn't anyone tell me about Michiko to Hatchin?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

what teams are behind Xenogears?


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

What's a Michiko to Hatchin?



Malvingt2 said:


> what teams are behind Xenogears?



A few of the people who are apart of Monolith Soft is from the team that worked on Xenogears.


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm riding in a boat fighting mermen.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> *What's a Michiko to Hatchin?*
> 
> 
> 
> A few of the people who are apart of Monolith Soft is from the team that worked on Xenogears.



Similar to Cowboy Bebop and Samurai Champloo.. the director of those two help in the making of it.

as always has some excellent music and its pretty good... 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxk0gwsLdls[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Apr 9, 2012)

i dont get the hype behind skullgirls.........someone enlighten me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> What's a Michiko to Hatchin?
> 
> 
> 
> A few of the people who are apart of Monolith Soft is from the team that worked on Xenogears.



Ohh I see and Square Enix owns the IP ah? So Xenogears, Xenosaga and Xenoblade...




> The creator of both Xenogears and Xenosaga is Tetsuya Takahashi, who left Square in 1998 along with Hirohide Sugiura. Using funds from Namco, they started MonolithSoft and the Xenosaga project.



It has to be one of the best pick up studios that Nintendo ever got and cheap.. Thanks Namco..


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> i dont get the hype behind skullgirls.........someone enlighten me.



Its suppose to be a combination of two words I thought I would never see together...

2d fighting games and simple


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Similar to Cowboy Bebop and Samurai Champloo.. the director of those two help in the making of it.
> 
> as always has some excellent music and its pretty good...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxk0gwsLdls[/YOUTUBE]


Wow, that looks wet.



Lee Min Jung said:


> i dont get the hype behind skullgirls.........someone enlighten me.



- Fighting game made by an indie team and Mike Z (a fighting game vet).

- An all female cast with an unique artstyle blended with art deco.

- Soundtrack is composed by Michiru Yamane.

- Gameplay has a little bit of everything for the hardcore fighting game enthusiast while supposedly remaining approachable to the general populace.

- Online is using GGPO (although I hope they use it better than Capcom).

- It looks fun as fuck.

Certain people on the development team frequent SRK, NeoGAF and other forums regularly to get insight and input from fighting gamers all over.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Interesting according to wiki Monolith Soft is a group of 75 people now...I wonder if they can keep up with both projects with that amount of people..


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Ohh I see and Square Enix owns the IP ah? So Xenogears, Xenosaga and Xenoblade...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, Square only owns Xenogears. They don't own the Xeno name obviously as Namco got Xenosaga and Nintendo got Xenoblade.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 9, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> I haven't played Subterranean Animism yet.



SA makes the beginning stages feel like a string of stage 5-6s in bullshitness.

You know how EoSD, PCB and IN are easy to get into? Yeah, fuck that shit in this game.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Well, Square only owns Xenogears. They don't own the Xeno name obviously as Namco got Xenosaga and Nintendo got Xenoblade.



Even though Xenogears and Xenosaga are related in a sense 

Square is too stupid to realize how to make money tho.. they have a ton of games that need sequels...

but I been reading old articles and we will never get another chrono game again


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Even though Xenogears and Xenosaga are related in a sense
> 
> *Square is too stupid to realize how to make money tho.. they have a ton of games that need sequels...*
> 
> but I been reading old articles and we will never get another chrono game again


 they can make a sequel of Xenogears the problem is which team can handle it?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 9, 2012)

Give us a sequel to Chrono Trigger with the fucked up-ness of Radiant Historia with the awesomeness of Xenogears.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Remember when Xenoblade was call Monado: Beginning of The World when it was revealed? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPI4WLEQ5as[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Give us a sequel to Chrono Trigger with the fucked up-ness of Radiant Historia with the awesomeness of Xenogears.



I actually think they tried but the entire old team is split up all over the place... but they stop a fan made sequel that was actually pretty good in terms of story.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 9, 2012)

The only thing we have is the fan sequel of Chrono Trigger, Flames of Eternity.


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Even though Xenogears and Xenosaga are related in a sense
> 
> Square is too stupid to realize how to make money tho.. they have a ton of games that need sequels...
> 
> but I been reading old articles and we will never get another chrono game again


A lot of their franchises are getting to the point where making a direct sequel ain't going to cut it. If they are going to bring a franchise back, they need to reboot it. Chrono series? Reboot (hopefully with Akira Toriyama back). Xenogears? Not really much of a franchise so...

There is no guarantee that they will make money off a sequel to Xenogears.



Malvingt2 said:


> they can make a sequel of Xenogears the problem is which team can handle it?


A lot of them can actually. You should be more worried about the management more than the talent, which is Square's biggest issue.

But there is no point in making a sequel to Xenogears, especially with all these different Xeno games out.

As a PE fan, I'm shocked and amazed they made 3rd Birthday with any ties to PE at all. They need to reboot the PE series. Since they've slowly turned the PE games into a shooter, might as well go all out and turn a new PE in a Mass Effect-esque pseudo horror shooter for next gen or something.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

The only game from Square Enix that deserved a sequel even tho I am not sure if they own the IP is Terranigma..


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Never heard of it....











......


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Never heard of it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you are probably too young..


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2012)

CT has been remade too many times.. they finally linked it to CC
Xenogears needs a proper remake with actual game play for the events on the second game.

I wanted to enjoy Citan owning with his sword for a little while longer


----------



## LMJ (Apr 9, 2012)

Ya, I never understood some of these developers. The fans specifically want something like certain sequels that they have been asking for years. I AM LOOKING AT YOU SHENMUE. They would hit a landmine, but they dont wanna fucking listen.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2012)

Shenmue does need a sequel.. the story ain't even finish yet.. they just drop it lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Well for Xenogears and Xenosaga.. Nintendo should just buy the rights for those franchises to avoid confusion about the Xeno titles and let Monolith Soft properly work on them..


----------



## LMJ (Apr 9, 2012)

Ya, am pissed, I want the conclusion to my story!!!!!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Well for Xenogears and Xenosaga.. Nintendo should just buy the rights for those franchises to avoid confusion about the Xeno titles and let Monolith Soft properly work on them..



Did I hear you say something bout KOS-MOS?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Did I hear you say something bout KOS-MOS?


 admit it, it would be easier...


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2012)

Shenmue series had to possibility of being one of the best series ever.. they mess that up


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Shenmue series had to possibility of being one of the best series ever.. they mess that up


 It is Sega............................................................................................................. they might fuck up Bayonetta too..


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya, I never understood some of these developers. The fans specifically want something like certain sequels that they have been asking for years. I AM LOOKING AT YOU SHENMUE. They would hit a landmine, but they dont wanna fucking listen.



Because Shenmue was absolutely fucking expensive to develop at the time. Hell, it could be considered expensive as hell to developers nowadays too and the chances of making a profit off a Shenmue 3 in this current environment is laughable. I think Shenmue fans need to let the hopes of a sequel go. Sega just bit off more than it could chew with Shenmue.

As for the Chrono series, Square blames the lack of sales for Chrono Trigger on the DS for their lack of interest in the franchise right now.


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Shenmue series had to possibility of being one of the best series ever.. they mess that up



Yeah, they did mess it up....by putting too much damn money in it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yeah, they did mess it up....by putting too much damn money in it.


 wait? how much? they went over the 10 millions mark by them?


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> wait? how much? they went over the 10 millions mark by them?





> .The budget for both games amounted to $70 million,[6] equivalent to $95 million in 2011



From Wikipedia.
The funny thing is, the first Shenmue sold quite a bit but since they put so much damn money into it, it wasn't a profit at ALL.

Also, Sega is losing money bad right now, to the point they are canceling any game that isn't Sonic, Total War, Aliens, or Football Manager. Keep your expectations in check.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 9, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Shenmue series had to possibility of being one of the best series ever.. they mess that up







Esura said:


> Because Shenmue was absolutely fucking expensive to develop at the time. Hell, it could be considered expensive as hell to developers nowadays too and the chances of making a profit off a Shenmue 3 in this current environment is laughable. I think Shenmue fans need to let the hopes of a sequel go. Sega just bit off more than it could chew with Shenmue.
> 
> As for the Chrono series, Square blames the lack of sales for Chrono Trigger on the DS for their lack of interest in the franchise right now.



It will be worth it if they made it right. It would pass off. But then again Sega prob doesn't have enough money to make it now. Maybe back then when they had their own system, but they are barely getting by...with Sonic. 



Malvingt2 said:


> wait? how much? they went over the 10 millions mark by them?



First game was 70 million to make teh 2 games.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 9, 2012)

THAT IS HOW YOU FUCKING DO DLC. TAKE NOTE EA and CRAPCOM.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

is time for me to deal with this fool!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

Dat Reyn.  

I just got Sharla last night, on the way to Colony 6 (I don't think there's any spoilers in here. ), gotta go find Juju before herpderp happens. Currently doing some quests though, I finally found some Brogs to finish one of the refugee quests.  Bitch wants good food, and I gotta go get it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Dat Reyn.
> 
> I just got Sharla last night, on the way to Colony 6 (I don't think there's any spoilers in here. ), gotta go find Juju before herpderp happens. Currently doing some quests though, I finally found some Brogs to finish one of the refugee quests.  Bitch wants good food, and I gotta go get it.


 Sharla Ftw!!! be careful tho, Xenoblade side quests can be overwhelming.. and those quests in that area are time type quests you need to do them all before hitting a critical point of the game.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

Yup, I noticed that little clock next to the quests, so I'm trying to do all of those ones before I progress too far in the story. There are some ones I can't do, like ones that clearly state you have to kill a certain monster in an area that I know I'm not at yet, like defeating Trainer Harmelon on the Bionis' Upper Leg. I actually only have 4 timed quests left to complete in my quest list, including that Trainer Harmelon one (which I can't do right now), one where I have to kill two Brave Tirkins, another where I have to kill Vagrant Alfead at the Tirkin Headquarters, and one where I have to get two Clear Almonds from Tephra Cave. 

EDIT: Oh wait, looking at my map, I am actually on the Bionis' Leg Upper Level, so I can go kill Trainer Harmelon. He's near Spiral Valley.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 9, 2012)

Xenoblade out in US now?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

Yup, it came out last Friday.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Yup, I noticed that little clock next to the quests, so I'm trying to do all of those ones before I progress too far in the story. There are some ones I can't do, like ones that clearly state you have to kill a certain monster in an area that I know I'm not at yet, like defeating Trainer Harmelon on the Bionis' Upper Leg. I actually only have 4 timed quests left to complete in my quest list, including that Trainer Harmelon one (which I can't do right now), one where I have to kill two Brave Tirkins, another where I have to kill Vagrant Alfead at the Tirkin Headquarters, and one where I have to get two Clear Almonds from Tephra Cave.


 oh.. I see.. how rewarding is to discover new areas in this game ah? one of the feature I love about Xenoblade.. also new set for me.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

I love that sig. Looks like Reyn didn't jump at... *sunglasses* the right TIME. 

And yes, I love discovering areas in this game. Wandering around and grinding is fun as well.  And I love how they shove really high level monsters in areas too, so you always have to be careful or be prepared to run like hell when something level 73 starts to chase you down.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I love that sig. Looks like Reyn didn't jump at... *sunglasses* the right TIME.
> 
> And yes, I love discovering areas in this game. Wandering around and grinding is fun as well.  And *I love how they shove really high level monsters in areas too, so you always have to be careful or be prepared to run like hell when something level 73 starts to chase you down.*


 and one hit kill. lol such a brutal way..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Death Kun I replied to your post in the Xenoblade Thread. Now I wonder how was the launch of the game.. I saw a lot of activities from people advertising this game.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

Back in Tephra Cave looking for those Crystal Almonds. Everything is so weak now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Back in Tephra Cave looking for those Crystal Almonds. Everything is so weak now.


 Yeah, take it as a breathing moment for now until the game uses the hammer on you and believe me it is coming.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

I'll smash dat hammer.  I'll just grind and grind and grind.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 9, 2012)

Never would I have thought Neptunia would become a series.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 9, 2012)

Fuck, I need to steal a Wii


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'll smash dat hammer.  I'll just grind and grind and grind.


lol you need more than that 



Lee Min Jung said:


> Fuck, I need to steal a Wii


 I dunno what you are waiting for.. just do it..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

I've been playing Tales of Phantasia for the PSX.


Good shit.  Way better than Tales of the Abyss.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 9, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Never would I have thought Neptunia would become a series.



garbage can go far if you put enough Moe in it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Never would I have thought Neptunia would become a series.


I did when I first played it. It was a unique concept with unique characters, just suffered from below average gameplay. MK2 fixes this tremendously. Idea Factory got something big on their hands right here. Neptunia is getting hot in Japan and the following is only getting bigger here.

I'm doing my part to spread it with my MK2 review.





zenieth said:


> garbage can go far if you put enough Moe in it.



Not all moe is created equal.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

Get that Neptunia shit outta here.


----------



## vanhellsing (Apr 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Get that Neptunia shit outta here.



agreed so disgusting that otaku bait shit


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

I've never played the PSX version of ToP. It's almost like playing a whole new game. pek


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

>neptunia games are rpgs
>get that neptunia shit out of here
>rpg thread

lol u so kewl


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Neptunia MK2 is better than Phantasia that's for sure.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

Get that faulty logic outta here.




This is the hentai and Persona chat thread. Not an RPG thread.


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> >neptunia games are rpgs
> >get that neptunia shit out of here
> >rpg thread
> 
> lol u so kewl



That's NF's Gaming Department for ya.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Be jelly Death Kun


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

General RPG and Anime style game thread: Talk about your favorite non FF series - Part 2


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

Malvin, I jelly.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Malvin, I jelly.


 Fiora looks great with glasses.


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes, I found a crap load of Xenoblade H stuff.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

I haven't seen Fiora in glasses.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Neptunia MK2 is better than Phantasia that's for sure.


I will pretend you didn't say that.


Esura said:


> Yes, I found a crap load of Xenoblade H stuff.


Oh? Do tell. 



I played an RPG las--oh fuck it. Here:


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

shut up fagtasia


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Want me to keep sharing new looks of my characters in Xenoblade in the near future? I am really mixing things well..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

Make one that's a loli so Esura can drool over it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I will pretend you didn't say that.


Won't change anything. Phantasia is meh compared to every other Tales of game in existence so obviously MK2 would be better.



> Oh? Do tell.


I found a  Melia x Riki pic. [/QUOTE]



Malvingt2 said:


> Want me to keep sharing new looks of my characters in Xenoblade in the near future? I am really mixing things well..



Only of the female characters.

You may have a shot of being part of my crew. Didn't know you had an H side to ya.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Make one that's a loli so Esura can drool over it.


 I can with Melia but I don't want to do that.....She deserves better...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Won't change anything. Phantasia is meh compared to every other Tales of game in existence so obviously MK2 would be better.
> 
> 
> I found a  Melia x Riki pic.
> ...


 H side? because the way I have my fiora? well She does look sexy.


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I can with Melia but I don't want to do that.....She deserves better...


You do know I'm not a lolicon right? 



Malvingt2 said:


> H side? because the way I have my fiora? well She does look sexy.


Hells yeah, making me want to finish playing my Xenoblade. But Vesperia and Touhou have me by the balls.

How did you do your screenshots?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> You do know I'm not a lolicon right?
> 
> 
> Hells yeah, making me want to finish playing my Xenoblade. But Vesperia and Touhou have me by the balls.
> ...


 I know but hey I just replied to the old man post.. Well they have some sexy outfit for the female crew in this game.  I use Diamond VC500 One Touch Video Capture Device..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

Is anyone getting this?

Esura saying Tales of Phantasia is shitty.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Is anyone getting this?
> 
> Esura saying Tales of Phantasia is shitty.


 wait what? O_o...........................................................................since when is Phantasia shitty?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 9, 2012)

ToP is fun and Arche was my favorite character from the game. Esura never said shitty though, stop putting words in his mouth.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

Ask Esura.

Apparently it's worse than every other Tales game ever made.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

1-FFVI
2-Xenoblade Chronicles
3-The World Ends With You
4-Secret of Mana 3
5-*Tales of Phantasia*
6-Tales of Symphonia
7-Romancing Saga 3
8-Starts Ocean
9-Tactic Ogre
10-Terraningma

 enough said..


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Mura said:


> ToP is fun and Arche was my favorite character from the game. Esura never said shitty though, stop putting words in his mouth.


I'm glad you are here to see this shit. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Ask Esura.
> 
> Apparently it's worse than every other Tales game ever made.


That what usually happens to the first game of a long running series, it gets surpassed, unless the series end up like shit after the first one and we know that's not the case with Tales of.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

I have yet to play 3 tales games. Abyss,Graces and Vesperia. So I can't talk about those Tales games yet or to compare them to the rest I did play.. I might play Abyss... Graces can go to hell and Vesperia, hmm no 360 so yeah..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ra080SlPVs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I have yet to play 3 tales games. Abyss,Graces and Vesperia. So I can't talk about those Tales games yet or to compare them to the rest I did play.. I might play Abyss... *Graces can go to hell* and Vesperia, hmm no 360 so yeah..



What the fuck?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I have yet to play 3 tales games. Abyss,Graces and Vesperia. So I can't talk about those Tales games yet or to compare them to the rest I did play.. I might play Abyss... *Graces can go to hell* and Vesperia, hmm no 360 so yeah..



lol No

And this just in, Vesperia just arrived in the mail. Now my cousin just needs to get his 360 over here.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

Why exactly does Malvin hate Bamco?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Why exactly does Malvin hate Bamco?


 They love to screw the fan base.. reason enough imo..


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 9, 2012)

Tales fan base hating on his Xenoblade.



> They love to screw the fan base.. reason enough imo..



That's common knowledge.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Tales fan base hating on his Xenoblade*.
> 
> 
> 
> That's common knowledge.


 lol no.... my hate for Namco is much deeper...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 9, 2012)

And yet Graces F can go to hell.



> I have yet to play 3 tales games. Abyss,Graces and Vesperia. So I can't talk about those Tales games yet or to compare them to the rest I did play


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Well you were not here when I gave my reason why...so yeah. nothing to do with Xenoblade.


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> lol No
> 
> And this just in, Vesperia just arrived in the mail. Now my cousin just needs to get his 360 over here.



Yeeeaaaahhhh!

Finally someone else will be playing Vesperia with me!

Mal don't want to play it because Graces f isn't on the Wii. Figured he got over that though.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 9, 2012)

OH SHIT, ALL I READ WAS ANOTHER PERSON WITH VESPERIA. Don't give a darn bout the other 20 posts in between


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Well you were not here when I gave my reason why...so yeah. nothing to do with Xenoblade.



lol

So what is your "real" reason not to like Graces?



> Mal don't want to play it because Graces f isn't on the Wii. Figured he got over that though.



El oh fucking el.

Despite the wii version was legendary for being buggy as shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

I will not even bother...


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I will not even bother...



Well, it doesn't hurt. Its not like we are going to chew you out for it.

We aren't like the _others_ in the department. 

At the end of the day, Graces f > Phantasia. I'm sticking by that til the day I die.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

no, I will not even bother because the message and the reason I gave before it seem, it came out as a " Is not on the Wii I am not buying it" that was not the point whatsoever...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

ToP is the best Tales no matter what you guys say.


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> no, I will not even bother because the message and the reason I gave before it seem, it came out as a " Is not on the Wii I am not buying it" that was not the point whatsoever...



Ok, lets just drop it then. 


And eff Tera man. Need to be repping Yuri.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> ToP is the best Tales no matter what you guys say.



Imagine ToP with Tales of Destiny PS2 level gameplay.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

speaking of Tales game. Tales of Eternia is such a great game. The Tales team did a good job. I loved the characters...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

I don't remember ToD that well.


Maybe I should play that after.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't remember ToD that well.
> 
> 
> Maybe I should play that after.


you should. I was expecting a bad Tales game to be honest but I was so wrong..


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 9, 2012)

Original Destiny was good. PS2 version was godly.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3wyriODeAU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I never get tired of looking at this.

Or this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pJI45nOk1c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2012)

ToP wins for the storyline though .. 

but I always like Tales artes

although Valkyrie Profile has some amazing ones too

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKdaGIR1BvA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry old man.. I though you were replaying to my post. ToD ah? well go head I guess.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 9, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> ToP wins for the storyline though ..
> 
> but I always like Tales artes
> 
> although Valkyrie Profile has some amazing ones too



Tales Blast Calibers seem to want to go the way of Super Robot Wars.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Tales Blast Calibers seem to want to go the way of Super Robot Wars.



 true... just wait its gonna get crazy soon.. although nothing right now beats SRW in terms of ridiculousness and awesome.. its like every attack is a final attack lol


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 9, 2012)

Although Dhaos being able to use the Big Bang as a move or that boss from Graces can create localized Suns.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2012)

Till this date... Dhaos is probably the best villian in Tales ..


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 9, 2012)

Barbatos is the second.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2012)

It was him that killed Stahn right?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 9, 2012)

And voiced by Norio Wakamoto

NO
ITEMS
EVARRRRRRRR!!!!!

He really fucking hates items.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2012)

That man has voice some truly outstanding characters.. especially with Gene from PO


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 9, 2012)

His is definitely great in the roles he does, latest one I've heard him do is Deus from Mirai Nikki.

I decided to start playing Hatsune Miku Project Diva Extend. I haven't played it in sometime now so I wanted to shake the rust off. Those songs kicked my ass.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

I can't hear you over Xenoblade.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> We can't hear you over Xenoblade.


 fixed!!! , God the first Twist of the game still dramatic and sad.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah, really. So much effort and it does nothing in the end.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

People still play Xenogay?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> People still play Xenogay?



Not everything is FF awesome,you know!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

True, true.

Not every game can be good. There has to be a clinker in the toilet eventually or you never fucking flush.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> People still play Xenogay?


 why did you go that way?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 9, 2012)

Finally got around to playing Xenoblade coming back from Pax. Enjoying it quite a bit so far


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Holy shit Yuri vs Flynn in the Collesium was fucking awesome.

I do not like Flynn, at all. When do I get to kick his ass with Yuri for reals? Goody two shoes need to get their ass kicked.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

Just ignore CMX, he acts like he has taste in video games.


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

I ignore CMX when it comes to any games after 1997 because I know he hasn't played them.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 9, 2012)

I thought the only game console CMX had was an Atari 2600?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 9, 2012)

How are in doing in the Touhou games esura? Wanted to let you know that Touhou 7.5 and 12.3 are fighters.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> I ignore CMX when it comes to any games after 1997 because I know he hasn't played them.



Well the older rpgs are something else


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

Nah, Sephy, CMX upgraded to a ColecoVision a year ago.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

CMX is kind it mad that he can't play Xenoblade free..


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I thought the only game console CMX had was an Atari 2600?


Nah, his grandkids hooked him up with a Genesis when it first came out.



Mura said:


> How are in doing in the Touhou games esura? Wanted to let you know that Touhou 7.5 and 12.3 are fighters.


I'm still on Embodiment of the Scarlet Devil...level 4. Barely any progress.

Where the fuck is Reimu's hitbox!? I can't see the damn heart. I'm dodging bullets blind.



Byrdman said:


> Well the older rpgs are something else



They are great for their time but...eh. I'm not like other RPG fans who put older RPGs on some sort of ridiculous pedestal.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 9, 2012)

basic gist

CMX is an old friend


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

CMX is so old he fucked his own mother and gave birth to himself.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Nah, his grandkids hooked him up with a Genesis when it first came out.
> 
> 
> I'm still on Embodiment of the Scarlet Devil...level 4. Barely any progress.
> ...


 they are a lot of them that deserved such place.. The golden Era of RPG's will never be match.. lets be real and honest about that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm still on Embodiment of the Scarlet Devil...level 4. Barely any progress.
> 
> Where the fuck is Reimu's hitbox!? I can't see the damn heart. I'm dodging bullets blind.



Getting killed by Patchy or the stage?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

God damn, crazy shit happening in Xenoblade.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 9, 2012)

still enjoying the shit out of Rusty Hearts.

Who knew a MMO story could be so entertaining


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2012)

zenieth said:


> still enjoying the shit out of Rusty Hearts.
> 
> Who knew a MMO story could be so entertaining



How far are you up on the story?

My main was Frantz


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> God damn, crazy shit happening in Xenoblade.


 where are you? just tell me the location? the story is too good..XD  the ending is the weakest part of the plot. imo


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> CMX is so old he fucked his own mother and gave birth to himself.


This reminds me of an anime I watched....but I digress. 



Malvingt2 said:


> they are a lot of them that deserved such place.. The golden Era of RPG's will never be match..



Not a lot. Only a few.

The golden era of RPGs (I assume you mean around SNES time) has already been surpassed by the gen afterwards (PS1) and that got passed by the next gen too. I could make a case for this gen too but I'm so not in the mood to go into that right now.


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Getting killed by Patchy or the stage?



The stage mostly. I'm in this library area and its hard. I just barely beaten the chinese bitch before her.

Goddamn I wish there was infinite continues like Deathsmiles. I want to at least see all the levels before I start plotting for high scores and shit.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 9, 2012)

Rusty Hearts looks like Devil May Cry, dafuq. :33


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> This reminds me of an anime I watched....but I digress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 alright I am not going into it neither but yeah no...


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> This reminds me of an anime I watched....but I digress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 this gen surpassing anything in the golden era   wut but lets not go here as you suggested... don't really wanna tell you how wrong you are


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> where are you? just tell me the location? the story is too good..XD  the ending is the weakest part of the plot. imo



I just completed the big story event at the landmark Freight Road, right after you get out of the Ether Mine. 



Esura said:


> This reminds me of an anime I watched....but I digress.



Everything imaginable can be found in an anime.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> The stage mostly. I'm in this library area and its hard. I just barely beaten the chinese bitch before her.
> 
> Goddamn I wish there was infinite continues like Deathsmiles. I want to at least see all the levels before I start plotting for high scores and shit.



Infinite continues would kind of ruin the point.


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> alright I am not going into it neither but yeah no...


I've enjoyed more RPGs this gen than I ever did from the SNES era.



Byrdman said:


> this gen surpassing anything in the golden era   wut



I should do a write up for this on my blog.

I never considered the "Golden Era" of JRPGs all that golden to be honest.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I just completed the big story event at the landmark Freight Road, right after you get out of the Ether Mine.


 Good, you are really spending a lot of time in the game..


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> I've enjoyed more RPGs this gen than I ever did from the SNES era.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would actually like to read it.. I personality include the PS1 into the golden era well its earlier games


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Good, you are really spending a lot of time in the game..



How far am I into the plot, do you think?  My playtime so far is 20:24.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> I would actually like to read it.. I personality include the PS1 into the golden era well its earlier games


 do not forget the Sega Genesis RPG'S.. people tend to forget that consoles had some great titles.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> How far am I into the plot, do you think?  My playtime so far is 20:24.


 hmm.. Long way to go.. lol not that into yet..


----------



## zenieth (Apr 9, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> How far are you up on the story?
> 
> My main was Frantz



Meetin tude in story

Angela is quality


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> hmm.. Long way to go.. lol not that into yet..



I'm so happy to hear you say that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 9, 2012)

SNES was the golden era? More like Dragon Quest clone era.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just kidding.

Secret of Mana *gush*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

I can't believe after all this years, how well Secret of Mana series hold.. All 3 games..


----------



## LMJ (Apr 9, 2012)

Da fuck, need to block you bitches with Xenoblade.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Meetin tude in story
> 
> Angela is quality



Angela is extremely OP in PvP.. especially during beta.. I wonder how things have change now.. I need to get back on and play it.. I was playing that and Dragon Nest


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> I would actually like to read it.. I personality include the PS1 into the golden era well its earlier games



I personally preferred the PS1 era of JRPGs over any RPG prior by a lot but I don't really include that as part of the Golden Age. However, the PS2 surpassed it not only with its own share of quality games but it contained a larger amount of RPGs that were actually localized here.

This gen isn't too bad if you factor in handhelds as well and I've enjoyed these game infinately more than those of the Golden Age. I doubt any gen will really surpass the age of PS2 due to just the sheer amounts of RPGs that came out at the time. You had a bunch of shitters in there but at least we had more choices to choose from.

I've been thinking about this for awhile so when I do write it, expect a long one. I will also go into gamer's unrelenting nostalgia towards older games as well, a pet peeve I currently have with gamers right now.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 9, 2012)

I agree with Esura. I never thought highly of SNES era RPG. Tbh that's when I started playing RPGS. But I always felt PS2 was the highlight for me in JRPG. This gen for RPG in general. But hey that's just me


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I agree with Esura. I never thought highly of SNES era RPG. Tbh that's when I started playing RPGS. But I always felt PS2 was the highlight for me in JRPG. This gen for RPG in general. But hey that's just me



While I was only considering JRPGs (as much as people cry that they have fallen, these people seem to forget that there is a shit load of them on handhelds), this gen also brought forth even more WRPGs on consoles this gen than last gen.


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 9, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

